# SAN JO !



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WHATS UP? .....IS THERE ANY SHOWS, PARTY'S , LOWRIDER GET-TOGETHERS COMING UP IN JAN OR FEB IN THE LOWER BAY AREA ? IF SO POST EM UP


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

You could never get enough of those events or parties...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by impy&caddy_@Dec 25 2004, 09:40 PM
> *You could never get enough of those events or parties...
> [snapback]2543059[/snapback]​*


nah its been boring lowriding wise the last month


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 25 2004, 11:47 PM
> *nah its been boring lowriding wise the last month
> [snapback]2543078[/snapback]​*


I hear ya...


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

WE NEED TO GET SOMETHING POPPIN FOR NEW YEAR'S WHAT'S UP PEEPS ANY IDEA'S


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Wasn't there a New Years Day BBQ last year? (Hellyer?? Raza Park???)


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

????


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Dec 26 2004, 03:24 PM
> *Wasn't there a New Years Day BBQ last year?  (Hellyer??  Raza Park???)
> [snapback]2544130[/snapback]​*


yup streetlow did it ..................i was there :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 26 2004, 10:42 PM
> *yup streetlow did it ..................i was there  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2545228[/snapback]​*



What's up for 2005?  I didn't make it last year, the chisme was that it was rained out :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> WHATS UP? .....IS THERE ANY SHOWS, PARTY'S , LOWRIDER GET-TOGETHERS COMING UP IN JAN OR FEB IN THE LOWER BAY AREA ? IF SO POST EM UP
> [snapback]2542967[/snapback]​[/qu
> THERES GOIING TO BE A BIG ASS PARTY..........ALL CLUBS WELCOME......AT DICKCHESSE HOUSE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

I heard there was going to be a New Years PicNic Sat Jan 1st at Lake Cunningham Park in E.S.J. Like the one last year at Raza Park. But not for sure :dunno: I will find out.






WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> > WHATS UP? .....IS THERE ANY SHOWS, PARTY'S , LOWRIDER GET-TOGETHERS COMING UP IN JAN OR FEB IN THE LOWER BAY AREA ? IF SO POST EM UP
> > [snapback]2542967[/snapback]​[/qu
> > THERES GOIING TO BE A BIG ASS PARTY..........ALL CLUBS WELCOME......AT DICKCHESSE HOUSE
> > [snapback]2545968[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Dec 27 2004, 02:22 PM
> *:uh:
> [snapback]2546586[/snapback]​*


 :uh:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 27 2004, 09:09 AM
> *I heard there was going to be a New Years PicNic Sat Jan 1st at Lake Cunningham Park in E.S.J.  Like the one last year at Raza Park.  But not for sure :dunno: I will find out.
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2546189[/snapback]​*



Cool :thumbsup: hopefully it stops raining! Let us know


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 27 2004, 11:09 AM
> *I heard there was going to be a New Years PicNic Sat Jan 1st at Lake Cunningham Park in E.S.J.  Like the one last year at Raza Park.  But not for sure :dunno: I will find out.
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2546189[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

HOPEFULLY THING'S COME OUT COOL AND WE CAN HAVE THE PICNIC


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> > WHATS UP? .....IS THERE ANY SHOWS, PARTY'S , LOWRIDER GET-TOGETHERS COMING UP IN JAN OR FEB IN THE LOWER BAY AREA ? IF SO POST EM UP
> > [snapback]2542967[/snapback]​[/qu
> > THERES GOIING TO BE A BIG ASS PARTY..........ALL CLUBS WELCOME......AT DICKCHESSE HOUSE
> > [snapback]2545968[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> > WHATS UP? .....IS THERE ANY SHOWS, PARTY'S , LOWRIDER GET-TOGETHERS COMING UP IN JAN OR FEB IN THE LOWER BAY AREA ? IF SO POST EM UP
> > [snapback]2542967[/snapback]​[/qu
> > THERES GOIING TO BE A BIG ASS PARTY..........ALL CLUBS WELCOME......AT DICKCHESSE HOUSE
> > [snapback]2545968[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> > WHATS UP? .....IS THERE ANY SHOWS, PARTY'S , LOWRIDER GET-TOGETHERS COMING UP IN JAN OR FEB IN THE LOWER BAY AREA ? IF SO POST EM UP
> > [snapback]2542967[/snapback]​[/qu
> > THERES GOIING TO BE A BIG ASS PARTY..........ALL CLUBS WELCOME......AT DICKCHESSE HOUSE
> > [snapback]2545968[/snapback]​
> ...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 28 2004, 02:08 PM
> *I HEARD THE PARTY WAS IN YOUR ASS AND IT WILL BE PACKED  :biggrin:
> OR IS IT IN YOUR MOUTH AND EVERYONES CUMMING :0
> [snapback]2550186[/snapback]​*


OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## PepsiMan (Dec 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Dec 27 2004, 10:09 AM
> *I heard there was going to be a New Years PicNic Sat Jan 1st at Lake Cunningham Park in E.S.J.  Like the one last year at Raza Park.  But not for sure :dunno: I will find out.
> WWW.VIEJITOSCARCLUB.COM
> [snapback]2546189[/snapback]​*



I heard the same thing but, still never got any flyers for it.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 28 2004, 02:30 PM
> *:0
> OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> [snapback]2550249[/snapback]​*


But still funny


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Dec 28 2004, 12:30 PM
> *:0
> OLD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> [snapback]2550249[/snapback]​*


eye no..................... :biggrin:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Dec 28 2004, 01:08 PM
> *I HEARD THE PARTY WAS IN YOUR ASS AND IT WILL BE PACKED  :biggrin:
> OR IS IT IN YOUR MOUTH AND EVERYONES CUMMING :0
> [snapback]2550186[/snapback]​*



do you have any fliks of you naked standing by yer ranfla?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 6 2005, 12:28 PM
> *do you have any fliks of you naked standing by yer ranfla?
> [snapback]2577822[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 6 2005, 11:28 AM
> *do you have any fliks of you naked standing by yer ranfla?
> [snapback]2577822[/snapback]​*


sorry no jackoff material for you  
try agian


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

here is something for dickcheese to wack to


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 7 2005, 04:11 PM
> *here is something for dickcheese to wack to
> [snapback]2581324[/snapback]​*


Diar?


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

trucha vol 31


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

GUMMO


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

DICKCHISME  AND 84CUNT


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 7 2005, 04:00 PM
> *DICKCHISME   AND 84CUNT
> [snapback]2581902[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 7 2005, 03:00 PM
> *DICKCHISME   AND 84CUNT
> [snapback]2581902[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: this guy


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 7 2005, 03:00 PM
> *DICKCHISME   AND 84CUNT
> [snapback]2581902[/snapback]​*


thongsolo all alone


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

84cunt on a saturday night


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

thongsolo everyday


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

at least i got you in the shower


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 7 2005, 11:11 AM
> *here is something for dickcheese to wack to
> [snapback]2581324[/snapback]​*


isnt your lady gonna be mad at you for posting her pic up ?


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

dickcheese and his lady


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

dickcheese and Luxurious headin off to a show


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 8 2005, 12:55 PM
> *dickcheese and Luxurious headin off to a show
> [snapback]2584509[/snapback]​*


oh my god ........................your so funny !


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

bIG bAD lUXURIOUS DE sAN jO RIFAMOS


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

Y IZ THONGSOLO POSTIN HIZ JUNIOR HIGH PIX? JUS LIKE A SKRAP HATIN! LOL DIZ CARLOZ?! :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

"CHUCO,THE BIGG VGV!"
At least they have the right color on!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Jan 11 2005, 03:32 PM
> *Y IZ THONGSOLO POSTIN HIZ JUNIOR HIGH PIX? JUS LIKE A SKRAP HATIN! LOL DIZ CARLOZ?! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2594245[/snapback]​*


 :0 thongsolo carlos? lol probably is


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 11 2005, 03:40 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PSTA a sur? "at least they have the right coloron!" ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

come on man :uh: you guys thought we where american psycho, now thongsolo....this shit is getting old.....if you guys see i kick back alot on clowning...  alot of people are taking it to the heart....i dont want to hurt people fellings...im a cool motherfucker.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 11 2005, 06:42 AM
> *bIG bAD lUXURIOUS DE sAN jO RIFAMOS
> [snapback]2592728[/snapback]​*


wrong color  thongy............ good try


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 11 2005, 04:04 PM
> *PSTA a sur? "at least they have the right coloron!" ?
> [snapback]2594377[/snapback]​*



wrong color carnale.


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahaha

98shark gets the duck sick... AMERICAN PSHYCO, WHERE ARE YOU BIAAATTTCCCHHHHHH


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

PSTA


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

Just got back from super taqueria.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 11 2005, 05:53 PM
> *come on man :uh:  you guys thought we where american psycho, now thongsolo....this shit is getting old.....if you guys see i kick back alot on clowning...  alot of people are taking it to the heart....i dont want to hurt people fellings...im a cool motherfucker.
> [snapback]2594669[/snapback]​*


we dont get our feelings hurt, and it was just a question if you were thongsolo?? but you say you aint then fuck it let thongsolo have his fun :biggrin:  Now let us ask you this question 98 Who do you think thongsolo is?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:buttkick:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

FIRST OF ALL 84CUNT, GIVE ME MORE CREDIT THAN 98SHARK!!!...ALL YOU GUYS SHOULD GET OFF MY NUTS. TAKE THIS SHYT SO SERIOUS.-SURE DONT MAKE ME WANT TO STOP TALKIN SHYT TO YOU LOPS.

YA'LL GETTIN ASS HURT CUZ YOU CANT KEEP UP WITH THE KING OF LAY IT LOW. :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

this guy :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 11 2005, 05:04 PM
> *PSTA a sur? "
> [snapback]2594377[/snapback]​*


No!
at least they have the right coloron!" ?
Thats right Loc!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

PSTA HOLLA


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jan 12 2005, 08:02 AM
> *No!
> at least they have the right coloron!" ?
> Thats right Loc!
> [snapback]2596579[/snapback]​*


OH! ............blue is not the right color :nono: :biggrin: u from down south?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 11 2005, 11:48 PM
> *we dont get our feelings hurt, and it was just a question if you were thongsolo?? but you say you aint then fuck it let thongsolo have his fun  :biggrin:    Now let us ask you this question 98 Who do you think thongsolo is?
> [snapback]2595745[/snapback]​*


MATT, I DONT CARE LESS WHO IT IS. LET HIM HAVE HIS FUN...IT WAS FUN WHEN AMERICAN PSYCHO WAS ON HERE THEN YOU GUYS KICK HIM OUT..BOTH OF THESE FUCKERES FUCK W/ ME....JUST IGNORE THEM.. :uh:


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jan 12 2005, 11:03 AM
> *MATT, I DONT CARE LESS WHO IT IS. LET HIM HAVE HIS FUN...IT WAS FUN WHEN AMERICAN PSYCHO WAS ON HERE THEN YOU GUYS KICK HIM OUT..BOTH OF THESE FUCKERES FUCK W/ ME....JUST IGNORE THEM.. :uh:
> [snapback]2596956[/snapback]​*



That dude was funny..though he could come on here anc clown on us.. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jan 12 2005, 09:14 AM
> *OH! ............blue is not the right color  :nono:  :biggrin:  u from down south?
> [snapback]2596608[/snapback]​*


I thought everyone already knew that.


----------



## shrekstero408 (Jan 12, 2005)

that is the wrong color to be wearing, and trying to claim san jo. y dont you dress like that when you are on the streets and let a real a real san jonero show you whats up.


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

SHREK? WTF???? ARE YOU A GREEN MUTHFUCKA??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekstero408_@Jan 12 2005, 06:00 PM
> *that is the wrong color to be wearing, and trying to claim san jo. y dont you dress like that when you are on the streets and let a real a real      san jonero  show you whats up.
> [snapback]2598142[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekstero408_@Jan 12 2005, 06:00 PM
> *that is the wrong color to be wearing, and trying to claim san jo. y dont you dress like that when you are on the streets and let a real a real      san jonero  show you whats up.
> [snapback]2598142[/snapback]​*


Im not a SURENO numbnutts.

I do know REAL San Jonero's as you sall them,OG fools at that.I wear what the fuck I want to wear LOC.Aint nobody saing shit to me.

KIDS! :uh:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

shrekstero in action


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 12 2005, 08:51 PM
> *shrekstero in action
> [snapback]2598948[/snapback]​*


 :0 thats just not right.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 12 2005, 07:51 PM
> *shrekstero in action
> [snapback]2598948[/snapback]​*


that shit is FUCKEN GROSSS avatar thongy 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 12 2005, 06:51 PM
> *shrekstero in action
> [snapback]2598948[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 12 2005, 06:51 PM
> *shrekstero in action
> [snapback]2598948[/snapback]​*


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)




----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 12 2005, 07:51 PM
> *shrekstero in action
> [snapback]2598948[/snapback]​*


I think i/m gonna be sick!! :tears:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

i like to fuck around, but thats to fair.!!!! THATS NASTY ILL NEVER BE THE SAME..


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

MY JOB IS DONE THEN....GOOD BYE!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by shrekstero408_@Jan 12 2005, 06:00 PM
> *that is the wrong color to be wearing, and trying to claim san jo. y dont you dress like that when you are on the streets and let a real a real      san jonero  show you whats up.
> [snapback]2598142[/snapback]​*


are you in INTS?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

hahahahahaha INTS :biggrin: ---chodes


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CADDYGIRL_@Jan 13 2005, 09:11 AM
> *I think i/m gonna be sick!! :tears:
> [snapback]2600785[/snapback]​*


sooo, no anal


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jan 13 2005, 12:26 PM
> *hahahahahaha  INTS :biggrin: ---chodes
> [snapback]2601270[/snapback]​*


YAAaaaaaaaKK!


----------



## shrekstero408 (Jan 12, 2005)

SIK BASTARDS! POSTING HOME PHOTOS OF YOU AND YOUR MAMA IN ACTION.


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 13 2005, 11:29 AM
> *sooo, no anal
> [snapback]2601284[/snapback]​*


I'm coo for now :twak:


----------



## thongsolo (Oct 11, 2004)

later? :cheesy: 

Im gettin ready


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by thongsolo_@Jan 13 2005, 04:09 PM
> *later? :cheesy:
> 
> Im gettin ready
> [snapback]2602409[/snapback]​*


I bet you are. No thanx!! :uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:around: :scrutinize:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

so is anything going on anytime sooooooooon


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 26 2005, 04:32 PM
> *so is anything  going on anytime sooooooooon
> [snapback]2646623[/snapback]​*



So when is _someone _going to throw a SJ - LIL picnic?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 26 2005, 10:02 PM
> *So when is someone going to throw a SJ - LIL picnic?
> [snapback]2648016[/snapback]​*


I AM DOWN FOR THAT?
THERE IS ALSO THE LUXURIOUS PICNIC COMING UP MARCH 18TH
BUT THAT IS STILL A WHILE AWAY


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 26 2005, 10:11 PM
> *
> I AM DOWN FOR THAT?
> THERE IS ALSO THE LUXURIOUS PICNIC COMING UP MARCH 18TH
> ...


At Hellyer again? Is it an open invite like last year? If Impalas goes, we gotta leave early, last year I held up the guys (I didn't know they were waiting for me!) and we couldn't get in the park :angry:


.....and I think a LIL BBQ would be a trip, but cool


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 27 2005, 08:10 AM
> *At Hellyer again? Is it an open invite like last year?  If Impalas goes, we gotta leave early, last year I held up the guys (I didn't know they were waiting for me!) and we couldn't get in the park :angry:
> .....and I think a LIL BBQ would be a trip, but cool
> [snapback]2648834[/snapback]​*


WE WILL HAVE ALL THE DETAILS POSTED BY SUNDAY..........................JUST WAITING ON VIEJITOS AND DUKES.............THERE SUPPOSED TO BE HELPING US THIS YEAR ................I WILL UPDATE SOON


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

anyone riding after the oldies concert on the 4th?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 27 2005, 10:56 PM
> *anyone riding after the oldies concert on the 4th?
> [snapback]2651522[/snapback]​*


YA, WE FUCK UP OUT OF TOWNERS........LOL...


----------



## shrekstero408 (Jan 12, 2005)

they got delt with before for disrespecting, and it can and most likely go down again . Them myas think that they are the shit when they come to other towns, but last time they fuckin ran back to oakland, or were ever they were from. aint never seen that navi over here again.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i hit up the capitol drive in last friday and got out around 1:45 so i hit santa clara. there were alot of hoes leavin the clubs, but there were alot of fools drivin with the doors open and hangin out the windows and sunroofs dancing! i was like WTF :0 hopefully there will be a couple lolo s out there!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 27 2005, 08:56 PM
> *anyone riding after the oldies concert on the 4th?
> [snapback]2651522[/snapback]​*


i'm down


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 27 2005, 08:56 PM
> *anyone riding after the oldies concert on the 4th?
> [snapback]2651522[/snapback]​*


Sure thing


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jan 27 2005, 10:56 PM
> *anyone riding after the oldies concert on the 4th?
> [snapback]2651522[/snapback]​*


WELL BE OUT THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jan 26 2005, 11:02 PM
> *So when is someone going to throw a SJ - LIL picnic?
> [snapback]2648016[/snapback]​*


I was wondering the same thing


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DICKCHEESE_@Jan 28 2005, 09:28 PM
> *i'm down
> [snapback]2655258[/snapback]​*


me too


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

It was PACKED downtown last night!  :thumbsup: 

Good side: looked like a lot of people got an early start on cruising....Bad side: Four of my friends got tickets  Damn pigs! :angry:

I hope the cruising last night is a sign of what's to come this summer, there were a lot of "new" cars out on the boulevard, another woman with a clean white '63 was out there (oh shit competition! heehee j/k), an old timer in a cherried out blue '64, a bad ass silver 65, some other G-bodies, and all the usual suspects


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 27 2005, 05:31 PM
> *It was PACKED downtown last night!   :thumbsup:
> 
> Good side: looked like a lot of people got an early start on cruising....Bad side: Four of my friends got tickets   Damn pigs! :angry:
> ...


thats why its better to stay away from Downtown and stay on the EAST SIDE.
I also think making it a Sunday afternoon thang will be the Best thing for us ridas to do,Less cops,Sunny days,and less drama!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 27 2005, 05:31 PM
> *It was PACKED downtown last night!   :thumbsup:
> 
> Good side: looked like a lot of people got an early start on cruising....Bad side: Four of my friends got tickets   Damn pigs! :angry:
> ...


IN THE RAIN.....?DAMN.....


----------



## LAPAYASA90 (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 28 2005, 07:07 AM
> *IN THE RAIN.....?DAMN.....
> [snapback]2787540[/snapback]​*


It didn't rain on Saturday night until about 1:45 AM


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

rather save the cruzing for summer...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 28 2005, 12:56 PM
> *It didn't rain on Saturday night until about 1:45 AM
> [snapback]2789167[/snapback]​*


Damnit that was me logged in as Julie by accident (I wonder who was using my computer, heehee)....

anyways, yeah '98 it didn't rain til late, and the '64 was in the garage by then.....

PSTA - your right, that's the first time I've gone "all the way" downtown since my ticket on Blvd nights, I prefer to stay at the weinerschneitzel and BS with everyone at the tables  ....have traffic court for that damn ticket in a few weeks :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Feb 28 2005, 03:00 PM
> *Damnit that was me logged in as Julie by accident (I wonder who was using my computer, heehee)....
> 
> anyways, yeah '98 it didn't rain til late, and the '64 was in the garage by then.....
> ...


IM NOT SURE IF IM GETTING OLD.....BUT CRUZING SUCKS NOW...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> *1998shark Posted Today, 04:25 PM
> QUOTE(jenns64chevy @ Feb 28 2005, 03:00 PM)
> Damnit that was me logged in as Julie by accident (I wonder who was using my computer, heehee)....
> 
> ...



has to do some what with geting old but , downtown is not like it use to be...way more cops...less lowriderz ...it don't pop like before..when it was bumper to bumper from the shark tank to 101 on both sides....i got my hopes up for this summer!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Feb 28 2005, 03:43 PM
> *has to do some what with geting old but , downtown is not like it use to be...way more cops...less lowriderz ...it don't pop like before..when it was bumper to bumper from the shark tank to 101 on both sides....i got my hopes up for this summer!!
> [snapback]2789386[/snapback]​*


HOPEFULLY....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

it should be good.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Feb 28 2005, 03:43 PM
> *has to do some what with geting old but , downtown is not like it use to be...way more cops...less lowriderz ...it don't pop like before..when it was bumper to bumper from the shark tank to 101 on both sides....i got my hopes up for this summer!!
> [snapback]2789386[/snapback]​*


Not only that but you got these fake ass "Crunksters" that pull there T-shirts over their head and dance in the middle of the streets,Jump on and in cars,or shake the shit out of them,and go out there In STRAIGHT buckets and start doing doughnuts and lighting em up,doing all this is whats attracting the pigs.Thats why I say fuck them,let them have their saturday night,I say all the real ridas,we should roll out Sunday afternoons.
Like I said,less drama,and their is NOTHING like dipping your shit on a Bright sunnyday after its been washed,and the paint and chrome GLEAMING like a MOTHER FUCKER,OHHHH DAMN,I JUST GOT A HARD ON THINKG ABOUT THE SHIT!

We got to get something cracking,and quick,otherwise dippin PERIOD might just dye out all together in SJ.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah, there is alot of fools kicking it on the sides of the streets now talking shit to everyone driving by. i was out there a couple of weeks ago and seen them talking shit to some fool on a bike cause he wouldnt lite em up. then some chics rolled by in a 03 or 04 drop top mustang and got caught at a red light. about 15 guys rushed them shaking the car, one jumped on the hood, one on the trunk, and one on the back bumper. this is some bullshit! its time to make san jo the way it used to be, packed from 680 to santa clara and back in about an hour, those were the good old days! rollin in the chop top riviera :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 28 2005, 06:55 PM
> *yeah, there is alot of fools kicking it on the sides of the streets now talking shit to everyone driving by. i was out there a couple of weeks ago and seen them talking shit to some fool on a bike cause he wouldnt lite em up. then some chics rolled by in a 03 or 04 drop top mustang and got caught at a red light. about 15 guys rushed them shaking the car, one jumped on the hood, one on the trunk, and one on the back bumper. this is some bullshit! its time to make san jo the way it used to be, packed from 680 to santa clara and back in about an hour, those were the good old days! rollin in the chop top riviera :angry:
> [snapback]2790054[/snapback]​*


STILL GOT THOSE RIMS?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i sold them to some dum ass for 700 back in the days



> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 28 2005, 07:17 PM
> *STILL GOT THOSE RIMS?
> [snapback]2790118[/snapback]​*


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

Yeah and the idiots that roll with their doors open are the dipshits that hit our cars & try to bounce out! :twak:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i heard you guys got them good that night, thats what they get! :angry: 



> _Originally posted by LaLa_@Mar 1 2005, 05:19 PM
> *Yeah and the idiots that roll with their doors open are the dipshits that hit our cars & try to bounce out!  :twak:
> [snapback]2794806[/snapback]​*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 1 2005, 06:33 PM
> *i heard you guys got them good that night, thats what they get! :angry:
> [snapback]2795116[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 05:39 PM
> *
> [snapback]2795298[/snapback]​*


 :uh: why...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

lmao...........


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LaLa_@Mar 1 2005, 03:19 PM
> *Yeah and the idiots that roll with their doors open are the dipshits that hit our cars & try to bounce out!  :twak:
> [snapback]2794806[/snapback]​*


heehee :nono: 

them :buttkick: you 

:rofl:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Feb 28 2005, 02:25 PM
> *IM NOT SURE IF IM GETTING OLD.....BUT CRUZING SUCKS NOW...
> [snapback]2789292[/snapback]​*


yeah your getting old :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 10:51 PM
> *yeah your getting old :biggrin:
> [snapback]2796086[/snapback]​*


ill cruz w/ you then


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:rofl:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 10:53 PM
> *:rofl:
> [snapback]2796093[/snapback]​*


BY THE WAY IM PAINTING MY SHIT GREEN TOO....JUST LIKE YOU...& CHIVO


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:biggrin: 

yeah cruising does suck ill wait till summer (sundays afternoon)


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 10:55 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> yeah cruising does suck ill wait till summer (sundays afternoon)
> [snapback]2796103[/snapback]​*


ARE YOU READY? HOWS IT COMING?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 09:55 PM
> *BY THE WAY IM PAINTING MY SHIT GREEN TOO....JUST LIKE YOU...& CHIVO
> [snapback]2796100[/snapback]​*


liar.. prove it, if so shit 4 cars green out there


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 10:56 PM
> *liar.. prove it, if so shit 4 cars green out there
> [snapback]2796108[/snapback]​*


I KNOW HUH


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 09:55 PM
> *ARE YOU READY? HOWS IT COMING?
> [snapback]2796104[/snapback]​*


ready not yet, but for sure this summer new interior, seriously you painting the town car green? :biggrin: nice..


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 09:57 PM
> *I KNOW HUH
> [snapback]2796113[/snapback]​*


SWINGING IT! ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 10:59 PM
> *ready not yet, but for sure this summer new interior,  seriously you painting the town car green?  :biggrin:    nice..
> [snapback]2796120[/snapback]​*


SHIT GREEN....LIKE WHEN YOU THINK YOU FART BUT COMES OUT WET......LOL :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 10:00 PM
> *SHIT GREEN....LIKE WHEN YOU THINK YOU FART BUT COMES OUT WET......LOL :roflmao:
> [snapback]2796126[/snapback]​*


 :rofl:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 11:00 PM
> *SWINGING IT! ?
> [snapback]2796125[/snapback]​*


NOT THIS YEAR.....FOR SURE NEXT YEAR....BUT MY WHOLE CLUB GOING TO BE SWINGING"


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HOW ABOUT YOUR CLUB....ANY HOPPERS THIS YEAR?IN THE 40'S? ATLEAST


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 10:01 PM
> *NOT THIS YEAR.....FOR SURE NEXT YEAR....BUT MY WHOLE CLUB GOING TO BE SWINGING"
> [snapback]2796134[/snapback]​*


shit, tight--- what about those town car a-arms?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 10:02 PM
> *HOW ABOUT YOUR CLUB....ANY HOPPERS THIS YEAR?IN THE 40'S? ATLEAST
> [snapback]2796137[/snapback]​*


40 centimeters yeah :biggrin: me


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 11:03 PM
> *shit, tight--- what about those town car a-arms?
> [snapback]2796140[/snapback]​*


THOSE FUCKED UP DIE CAST......IM TRYING DIFFERNT SHIT...CAUSE YOU CANT WELD ON DIE CAST..


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

after my interior i'll try to swing it to 40's


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 11:05 PM
> *after my interior i'll try to swing it to 40's
> [snapback]2796153[/snapback]​*


COOL.........MID 4OS


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 10:05 PM
> *after my interior i'll try to swing it to 40's
> [snapback]2796153[/snapback]​*


maybe next year too


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 11:06 PM
> *maybe next year too
> [snapback]2796155[/snapback]​*


IS THIS YOU W/ HAIR?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

who's painting the town car ? the brothers?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 10:07 PM
> *IS THIS YOU W/ HAIR?
> [snapback]2796159[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i really laughed out loud , that looks like Steve-O from jackass


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 11:07 PM
> *who's painting the town car ?  the brothers?
> [snapback]2796160[/snapback]​*


NA BRO....EMPIRE.....NOTHING CAZY....STOCK COLOR...I DONT CARE FOR KANDY....WE ARE NOT IN THE MID 90S NO MORE....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 11:09 PM
> *NA BRO....EMPIRE.....NOTHING CAZY....STOCK COLOR...I DONT CARE FOR KANDY....WE ARE NOT IN THE MID 90S NO MORE....
> [snapback]2796168[/snapback]​*


EVERYONE BE JOCKING SJ


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 10:09 PM
> *NA BRO....EMPIRE.....NOTHING CAZY....STOCK COLOR...I DONT CARE FOR KANDY....WE ARE NOT IN THE MID 90S NO MORE....
> [snapback]2796168[/snapback]​*


thats cool, can't wait to see it, when will it be finished?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 11:14 PM
> *thats cool, can't wait to see it, when will it be finished?
> [snapback]2796171[/snapback]​*


THANKS BRO.....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

98shark on the right , PSTA on the left lol 


psta where you at bro hows the caddy pics??!!???!?!?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 11:20 PM
> *98shark on the right , PSTA on the left lol
> psta where you at bro hows the caddy pics??!!???!?!?
> [snapback]2796189[/snapback]​*


COME ON BRO....YOU WANT ME TO START? YOU KNOW ILL WIN


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 10:24 PM
> *COME ON BRO....YOU WANT ME TO START? YOU KNOW ILL WIN
> [snapback]2796197[/snapback]​*


you mean win for the first time , maybe :biggrin: , lets not bring back Blvd Nights Topic again lol


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 11:27 PM
> *you mean win for the first time , maybe :biggrin:  , lets not bring back Blvd Nights Topic again lol
> [snapback]2796219[/snapback]​*


PLEASE................................................. ASK EVERYONE..................LOOK AT ALL BLVD PAGES...............YOU GOT A FEW GOOD ONES...THE BEST IS THE SHARK BIKE.....BUT THATS THE ONLY ONE....LET ME BRING IT UP.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

IM GOING TO BED ..........SEE YOU AND MR DICK LATER. HAVE A GOOD ONE....GO AHEAD GET SOME GOOD ONES WHILE IM OFF.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

later shark


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 1 2005, 10:32 PM
> *IM GOING TO BED ..........SEE YOU AND MR DICK LATER. HAVE A GOOD ONE....GO AHEAD GET SOME GOOD ONES WHILE IM OFF.
> [snapback]2796250[/snapback]​*


late bro im out to bed too , late d-cheese


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

late .............. :buttkick:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Mar 1 2005, 11:20 PM
> *98shark on the right , PSTA on the left lol
> psta where you at bro hows the caddy pics??!!???!?!?
> [snapback]2796189[/snapback]​*


The Lac is FINALLY painted,Im taking the trunk this weekend to get the murals done,and it will get stripped next week.
We also have to paint all the rockers.I say 4 weeks and it will be put back together(new carpet and new mouldings)then from there its just have the hydros installed!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 2 2005, 07:23 AM
> *The Lac is FINALLY painted,Im taking the trunk this weekend to get the murals done,and it will get stripped next week.
> We also have to paint all the rockers.I say 4 weeks and it will be put back together(new carpet and new mouldings)then from there its just have the hydros installed!
> [snapback]2797526[/snapback]​*


WHERE'S THE PICS ?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 2 2005, 11:43 AM
> *WHERE'S THE PICS ?
> [snapback]2798106[/snapback]​*


In the Digi,I dont know how to post them up,and at my work we have winterms,so I have to wait till my Brother come over till I post up some pics!


----------



## LaLa (Aug 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 1 2005, 05:33 PM
> *i heard you guys got them good that night, thats what they get! :angry:
> [snapback]2795116[/snapback]​*



All I know is if I were in their car and saw all these fools runnin up on me I would have pissed on myself! :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 2 2005, 08:23 AM
> *The Lac is FINALLY painted,Im taking the trunk this weekend to get the murals done,and it will get stripped next week.
> We also have to paint all the rockers.I say 4 weeks and it will be put back together(new carpet and new mouldings)then from there its just have the hydros installed!
> [snapback]2797526[/snapback]​*


thats cool bro


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 2 2005, 08:23 AM
> *The Lac is FINALLY painted,Im taking the trunk this weekend to get the murals done,and it will get stripped next week.
> We also have to paint all the rockers.I say 4 weeks and it will be put back together(new carpet and new mouldings)then from there its just have the hydros installed!
> [snapback]2797526[/snapback]​*


COOL SHIT WHOS LIFTING YOUR SHIT.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS SUMMER...........


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

JUST FUCKING AROUND W/ PHOTOSHOP.....JUST GOT IT


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

sick..98shark i like the black one..............


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Mar 2 2005, 10:34 PM
> *sick..98shark i like the black one..............
> [snapback]2801246[/snapback]​*


cool...hows the grand prix?


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn I love to see san jose on its own topic. Just wanted to stop and say what up to all the car clubs putting san jo on the map.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Mar 2 2005, 07:24 PM
> *COOL SHIT WHOS LIFTING YOUR SHIT.
> [snapback]2800315[/snapback]​*











This guy,Ron Jeremy!! :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 3 2005, 08:08 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Mar 3 2005, 08:08 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It doesnt surprise me.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 3 2005, 09:42 AM
> *It doesnt  surprise me.
> [snapback]2802789[/snapback]​*


He opened up a New shop,you should check him out!!!

LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Mar 2 2005, 10:55 PM
> *cool...hows the grand prix?
> [snapback]2801329[/snapback]​*


ITS GOING COO I GUESS IM GONNA BE DOING A FRAME OF TO DO EVERYTHING UP AT ONE TIME SO WHO KNOWS WHEN IM GONNA FINISH THAT BITCH.. BUT FOR NOW IM LOOKING TO GET A COO BIG BODY.... U KNOW TO CRUISE ON..... 

U STILL BREAKING THOSE A-ARMS HOPPING YOUR RIDE....?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## Fascinating_sounds (Feb 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Mar 1 2005, 11:44 PM
> *late .............. :buttkick:
> [snapback]2796317[/snapback]​*



D-CHEESE WHATS UP BRO GIVE ME A CALL WHEN YOU CAN.

FRANK PEREZ (408)561-3583


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408impalaSS_64_@Mar 2 2005, 11:53 PM
> *Damn I love to see san jose on its own topic. Just wanted to stop and say what up to all the car clubs putting san jo on the map.
> [snapback]2802033[/snapback]​*


we where the 1'S that where first on the map homie .


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Cruising packed AGAIN tonight


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TO THE MUTHA FUCKIN TOP 


TTT


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i heard or is it a rumor that san jose sharks team is going to fresno ?? :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@May 22 2005, 01:07 PM
> *i heard or is it a rumor that san jose sharks team is going to fresno ??  :0
> [snapback]3169581[/snapback]​*


DAM...I GUESS ......FEEL SORRY FOR ALL THOSE PEOPLE THAT HAVE SHARK TATS.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@May 22 2005, 01:07 PM
> *i heard or is it a rumor that san jose sharks team is going to fresno ??  :0
> [snapback]3169581[/snapback]​*


u mean there changing citys? or just goin over there to play?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 22 2005, 02:01 PM
> *u mean there changing citys? or just goin over there to play?
> [snapback]3169835[/snapback]​*


i think to change citys


----------



## El Alfonso (Jun 20, 2003)

they are not changing cities. The sharks are affiliated with the Cleveland Barons, this is were the sharks send the new guys they draft, so they can developt their talkent a little bit more and they also pick up guys from here if players from the sharks get hurt. The Fresno Falcons are going to be their second affiliated team. Another team that they can send their rookies to and pick up players. Sharks are never leaving san jose, if you ever been to their games, they are always sold out and it is nice to see a few brown faces at the games cuz that is the only time I really feel like a minority here in san jo. check out the link

Sharks Chisme


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Alfonso_@May 23 2005, 12:23 AM
> *they are not changing cities. The sharks are affiliated with the Cleveland Barons, this is were the sharks send the new guys they draft, so they can developt their talkent a little bit more and they also pick up guys from here if players from the sharks get hurt. The Fresno Falcons are going to be their second affiliated team. Another team that they can send their rookies to and pick up players. Sharks are never leaving san jose, if you ever been to their games, they are always sold out and it is nice to see a few brown faces at the games cuz that is the only time I really feel like a minority here in san jo. check out the link
> 
> Sharks Chisme
> [snapback]3171157[/snapback]​*


glad to hear that....got alilttle nervous on that one


----------



## 6TY EIGHT (Aug 9, 2004)

serious. I mean I can't even imagine the sharks moving to another city. Why give up a good team and the only real major sports success here in san jo besides the Clash and Sabercats. I mean san jose sharks makes san jo known on the map. 

BUt its glad to here that they are not movin.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

glad to hear they aint going


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SO WHOS DOWN FOR SUNDAYS ?
SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 15 2005, 04:57 PM
> *SO WHOS DOWN FOR SUNDAYS ?
> SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS?
> [snapback]3277815[/snapback]​*


THATS WHAT THE FUCC IM TALKING ABOUT!
IM DOWN LIKE 4 FLATS!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 15 2005, 04:58 PM
> *THATS WHAT THE FUCC IM TALKING ABOUT!
> IM DOWN LIKE 4 FLATS!
> [snapback]3277821[/snapback]​*


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

time to get some cruising going...what time on sundays


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i'm down i want to take out my 50 truck! sport it before i take it all apart


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 15 2005, 02:57 PM
> *SO WHOS DOWN FOR SUNDAYS ?
> SAN JOSE BLUE JEANS?
> [snapback]3277815[/snapback]​*


i am always down to take a ride :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

its about time...


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

so what time and where is San jose blue jeans at


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

im down. 

someone throw out a time...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

suppose to rain this weekend lets set it for next weekend..saterday night?? is there anyshows that weekend?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

well, next sunday (the 26th) is The L.G. show in woodland, the LRM show in san diego, and i think the individuals show in fresno....but I'm still down for Sat. night, just need a time ans a place to start the cruise, i remember last summer there was one that started at the in and out by eastridge....


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

am down for any time on weekend :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 15 2005, 10:27 PM
> *well, next sunday (the 26th) is The L.G. show in woodland, the LRM show in san diego, and i think the individuals show in fresno....but I'm still down for Sat. night, just need a time ans a place to start the cruise, i remember last summer there was one that started at the in and out by eastridge....
> [snapback]3279354[/snapback]​*



THE 26TH IS ALSO STREETLOW'S HOP & BBQ AT R&S IN SAN JO :biggrin: MAYBE WE ALL MEET THERE THEN CARAVAN TO SAN JOSE BLUEJEANS????? :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

that sounds good...who's down


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 15 2005, 10:41 PM
> *that sounds good...who's down
> [snapback]3279726[/snapback]​*


I am .  Free rides for everyone.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 16 2005, 01:09 AM
> *THE 26TH IS ALSO STREETLOW'S HOP & BBQ AT R&S IN SAN JO :biggrin:  MAYBE WE ALL MEET THERE THEN CARAVAN TO SAN JOSE BLUEJEANS????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3279562[/snapback]​*




sounds perfect!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Jun 16 2005, 10:39 AM
> *I am .  Free rides for everyone.
> [snapback]3280984[/snapback]​*



Here we go with this again.. :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 16 2005, 04:41 PM
> *Here we go with this again.. :uh:
> [snapback]3282532[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :guns: :around:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Jun 16 2005, 10:39 AM
> *I am .  Free rides for everyone.
> [snapback]3280984[/snapback]​*


Are you gonna be out there with your canine unit ??


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jun 16 2005, 10:24 PM
> *Are you gonna be out there with your canine unit ??
> [snapback]3283691[/snapback]​*





:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: DON'T BE SO MEAN TOP DOG LOL!!!!


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 17 2005, 02:01 AM
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: DON'T BE SO MEAN TOP DOG LOL!!!!
> [snapback]3284350[/snapback]​*


sup Pauly.........


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jun 16 2005, 11:24 PM
> *Are you gonna be out there with your canine unit ??
> [snapback]3283691[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Jun 17 2005, 12:24 AM
> *Are you gonna be out there with your canine unit ??
> [snapback]3283691[/snapback]​*




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin: 

Hot rod Show but gotta take the low low.........


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

does anybody know what time the hop starts?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 17 2005, 09:21 PM
> *does anybody know what time the hop starts?
> [snapback]3288328[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

good question what time does it start


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its not going to start... no ones showing up. :ugh:

i dont know anyone going. :dunno:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 18 2005, 09:23 PM
> *its not going to start... no ones showing up. :ugh:
> 
> i dont know anyone going.  :dunno:
> [snapback]3291842[/snapback]​*



i can care less about the hop...wuz up with hitting the streets this coming saterday? summers here and time to bust out the rides!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 15 2005, 11:09 PM
> *THE 26TH IS ALSO STREETLOW'S HOP & BBQ AT R&S IN SAN JO :biggrin:  MAYBE WE ALL MEET THERE THEN CARAVAN TO SAN JOSE BLUEJEANS????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3279562[/snapback]​*


its 26th?? i thought i saw in the R&S post it said july 10th? 

bluejeans sounds good i'll be there


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

did anyone go cruising out there yesterday (sat)???? if so was it packed????......i was going to go out there in the cutt but was to faded to drive


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i heard it was preatty dead!


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jun 19 2005, 08:00 AM
> *i can care less about the hop...wuz up with hitting the streets this coming saterday? summers here and time to bust out the rides!
> [snapback]3292982[/snapback]​*



saturday sounds good too....got to get some cruising in before summers over


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jun 19 2005, 11:11 AM
> *did anyone go cruising out there yesterday (sat)???? if so was it packed????......i was going to go out there in the cutt but was to faded to drive
> [snapback]3293220[/snapback]​*


LAST NITE WAS ARIGHT NOT TO MANY LO LO PUT A OF GIRLS :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 19 2005, 12:27 PM
> *saturday sounds good too....got to get some cruising in before summers over
> [snapback]3293259[/snapback]​*



lets roll out there then....i'll call some homies from bay life and some other clubs..


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jun 19 2005, 11:19 AM
> *i heard it was preatty dead!
> [snapback]3293238[/snapback]​*


No one wants you in San Jo anyway.


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

o well


----------



## SAPO (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 19 2005, 03:42 PM
> *No one wants you in San Jo anyway.
> [snapback]3294625[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 19 2005, 04:42 PM
> *No one wants you in San Jo anyway.
> [snapback]3294625[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Any_Gueys (Feb 18, 2005)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

any body going out this weekend coming up ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sunday??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 20 2005, 02:14 PM
> *sunday??
> [snapback]3298277[/snapback]​*


Yoy bringing out the box?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 20 2005, 12:14 PM
> *sunday??
> [snapback]3298277[/snapback]​*


sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ILL SEE WHATS UP, JUST EVERY SPARE TIME I HAVE IS GOING TOWARDS KOS....
I WISH I CAN JUST KICK IT...& NOT DO SHIT.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 20 2005, 01:44 PM
> *Yoy bringing out the box?
> [snapback]3298381[/snapback]​*


hopefully i can get everything put back together by then, havent had anytime to work on my own shit, i wish i had time to kick back and not do shit too. but i want something to mash this summer so no time to rest till this shit is done  should be out there sunday tho


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:angry: layitlow server... :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 20 2005, 03:50 PM
> *hopefully i can get everything put back together by then, havent had anytime to work on my own shit, i wish i had time to kick back and not do shit too. but i want something to mash this summer so no time to rest till this shit is done   should be out there sunday tho
> [snapback]3298657[/snapback]​*


I WISH I LIVED AT DADS OR MOMS, I WOULD HAVE A 61 DROP....BACK BUMPPER....AND FUCK EVERYONE...I WOULD HAVE ALL THE TIME IN THE WORLD WITH NO FRIENDS. SOLO RIDER


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sounds nice... not a bad idea


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 20 2005, 04:07 PM
> *sounds nice... not a bad idea
> [snapback]3298761[/snapback]​*


YOU HAVE A SPARE ROOM.?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao: does the closet count?:dunno:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 20 2005, 04:15 PM
> *:roflmao:  does the closet count?:dunno:
> [snapback]3298819[/snapback]​*


WHAT SIZE? I BEEN IN WORSE....8 BY 12


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Jun 15 2005, 11:09 PM
> *THE 26TH IS ALSO STREETLOW'S HOP & BBQ AT R&S IN SAN JO :biggrin:  MAYBE WE ALL MEET THERE THEN CARAVAN TO SAN JOSE BLUEJEANS????? :dunno:  :dunno:
> [snapback]3279562[/snapback]​*



Is there a flyer for this one?  this is the first I heard about it.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i read the R & S topic and it said it starts at 12...does anybody know if its gonna be worthwhile to go? dont want to go to just see like 2 or 3 cars


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

SO WHATS UP WHO ROLL OUT THIS WEEKEND SAT OR SUNDAY


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

i'll be out there both days


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i'll be out there then , i will be lookin for a green cutlass with a mural under its hood :biggrin:  jk sup bobby


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Jun 21 2005, 09:38 PM
> *SO WHATS UP WHO ROLL OUT  THIS WEEKEND SAT OR SUNDAY
> [snapback]3304723[/snapback]​*


408sharkn sup bro is that your ride in your avatar? what is that a oldsmobile? skylark? cleann <<


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Jun 21 2005, 08:38 PM
> *SO WHATS UP WHO ROLL OUT  THIS WEEKEND SAT OR SUNDAY
> [snapback]3304723[/snapback]​*


i will prolly roll out saturday night after 10:30


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

so much u know.. matt im riding with no hood... fuckeeeeerrrrrrrr!!! j/k


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jun 22 2005, 06:48 PM
> *408sharkn sup bro is that your ride in your avatar? what is that a oldsmobile? skylark? cleann <<
> [snapback]3308137[/snapback]​*


WHAT UP MAN IT A 69 LARK IT MY BOYS, BOY RIDE - YOU HEAD OUT SAT NIGHT I BE OUT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

so what up? for sunday? s.j. blue jeans? 4or5............


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2005, 08:21 AM
> *so what up? for sunday? s.j. blue jeans? 4or5............
> [snapback]3310098[/snapback]​*


A.M?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 23 2005, 08:12 AM
> *A.M?
> [snapback]3310325[/snapback]​*


yea meet you there.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 23 2005, 09:12 AM
> *A.M?
> [snapback]3310325[/snapback]​*


nice eyebras


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 23 2005, 09:19 AM
> *yea meet you there.
> [snapback]3310364[/snapback]​*


Ill be waiting!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2005, 06:21 AM
> *so what up? for sunday? s.j. blue jeans? 4or5............
> [snapback]3310098[/snapback]​*


ok am it is


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 23 2005, 01:41 PM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


carlos's school pic ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 23 2005, 04:04 PM
> *carlos's school pic ?
> [snapback]3312178[/snapback]​*


rich


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Rich at night


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 23 2005, 04:04 PM
> *carlos's school pic ?
> [snapback]3312178[/snapback]​*


Mine!
Like the Featherd hair?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2005, 02:25 PM
> *Rich at night
> [snapback]3312232[/snapback]​*


you found me out :biggrin: 


but i found a pic of you making a deposit at the bank


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 23 2005, 09:38 PM
> *you found me out  :biggrin:
> but i found your pic
> [snapback]3313465[/snapback]​*


how about your mom


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

you at the last car show


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2005, 07:39 PM
> *how about your mom
> [snapback]3313470[/snapback]​*


those cookies are my childhood favorite ..........ummmmmm yummmmmmm 


rememebr this pic when you where little ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

why you start rich? im good at this.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

carlos's new work van


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2005, 07:41 PM
> *why you start rich? im good at this.
> [snapback]3313478[/snapback]​*


i'm not to bad either :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

here's my real pic


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH WITH HOMIES


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH NEW RIDE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

carlos's halloween costume (its the only way he's getting some pussy )


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH I SEEN YOUR LADY AT THE SHOW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

carlos's girl and daughter


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ANOTHER OF RICH


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

carlos's your cologne is on sale


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH HIGHSCHOOL DAYS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

carlos's new ride on three


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH AT THE CLUB


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

pic of carlos when he was in the air force


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

carlos trying to sell some things on ebay


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

carlos cruzin the lake


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

pic from the king of the streets show


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

carlos's weekend job


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

last one !


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH AT HOME ONLINE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH GETTING READY FOR KOS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2005, 08:03 PM
> *RICH AT HOME ONLINE
> [snapback]3313582[/snapback]​*


that pics old i shave my head now and i got contacts now


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH AT FRISCO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

carlos at the last car show enjoying a beer


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH AT HOLLOWEEN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

carlos relieving himself at work


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH YOUNGER DAYS


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH NEW RIDE, LOOKS BETTER THEN THE JEEP


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH GOING TO WORK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2005, 08:16 PM
> *RICH YOUNGER DAYS
> [snapback]3313636[/snapback]​*


ah the good ole days .late carlos i'm out


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH LOST HIS CELL PHONE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 23 2005, 10:18 PM
> *ah the good ole days .late carlos i'm out
> [snapback]3313646[/snapback]​*


I GOT BETTER ONES AT WORK


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2005, 08:17 PM
> *RICH NEW RIDE, LOOKS BETTER THEN THE JEEP
> [snapback]3313640[/snapback]​*


my ricer is not as clean as yours ................... :biggrin:


----------



## E Money408 (Oct 11, 2004)

YOU GUYS ARE FUNNY


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you guys are fools lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2005, 07:21 AM
> *so what up? for sunday? s.j. blue jeans? 4or5............
> [snapback]3310098[/snapback]​*


i'm down make it 5


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2005, 03:25 PM
> *Rich at night
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 23 2005, 08:46 PM
> *RICH WITH HOMIES
> [snapback]3313495[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: thats some shit right there


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 23 2005, 08:47 PM
> *carlos's halloween costume (its the only way he's getting some pussy )
> [snapback]3313504[/snapback]​*


LOL oh shit :0 :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RICH BABY PICTURE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WELL CARLOS I GUESS WE REALLY FUCKED UP THIS TOPIC


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

maybe u all did but its still funny as fuck....anyways, whens that show in newark at the old circuit city parking lot?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 24 2005, 08:27 PM
> *maybe u all did but its still funny as fuck....anyways, whens that show in newark at the old circuit city parking lot?
> [snapback]3318485[/snapback]​*


DON'T KNOW :dunno:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 24 2005, 09:27 PM
> *maybe u all did but its still funny as fuck....anyways, whens that show in newark at the old circuit city parking lot?
> [snapback]3318485[/snapback]​*


tomoro be there around 10am


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

damn i got to be in frisco tommorow morning.....post up pics after the show....


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

damn i got to be in frisco tommorow morning.....post up pics after the show....


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

I WOULD GO BUT I GOT TO WORK :tears:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 24 2005, 11:26 PM
> *damn i got to be in frisco tommorow morning.....post up pics after the show....
> [snapback]3318685[/snapback]​*


cool, take alot of pictures


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ANYTHING HAPPINING TONIGHT ? SAT 25 ?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 25 2005, 03:45 PM
> *ANYTHING HAPPINING TONIGHT ? SAT 25 ?
> [snapback]3320220[/snapback]​*



shit happend last night....where you down town last night...i took my car out there..and meet up with bobby from your club....wuz up with all those fool throwing up vallejo.. and fools rolling around with blue rags...its all bad...not like it use to


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

I told you.....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

took a ride downtown last nigt, didnt see blue rags but a lot of hyphy wana be fools hanging out of cars, fools dancing in cars. look like a bunch of **** in braids. gang of of A.D.D. muthufukas with no medication. saw a few clean rides. it aint what it used to be, mufukas need to lay off the MTV. ill stick to sunday afternoons.


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2005, 04:02 PM
> *took a ride downtown last nigt, didnt see blue rags but a lot of hyphy wana be fools hanging out of cars,  fools dancing in cars. look like a bunch of **** in braids. gang of of A.D.D. muthufukas with no medication. saw a few clean rides. it aint what it used to be, mufukas need to lay off the MTV. ill stick to sunday afternoons.
> [snapback]3323424[/snapback]​*


HAHAHAHA... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

NICELY SAID COAST ONE, EVEN MORE SO TO THE DUM ASS'S IN THE CARS DANCING LIKE THEY IN A CLUB N SHIT... :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jun 26 2005, 08:34 AM
> *shit happend last night....where you down town last night...i took my car out there..and meet up with bobby from your club....wuz up with all those fool throwing up vallejo.. and fools rolling around with blue rags...its all bad...not like it use to
> [snapback]3322519[/snapback]​*


YEAH MAN I WAS OUT THERE FOR A MINUTE I SEEN YOU ROLLIN THE OTHER WAY DOWN BY THE DOG ........... BUT IN 1/2 HOUR I HAD THE PO-PO GET BEHIND ME THREE TIMES .  ENDED UP LEAVING AT LIKE 11:00 TO GO GET MY VAN THEN ENDED UP DOWNTOWN WENT TO HAVE SOME DRINKS AT MISSION ALE HOUSE . GOT ALL FADED THEN WENT HOME


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 26 2005, 11:40 PM
> *YEAH  MAN I WAS OUT THERE FOR A MINUTE I SEEN YOU ROLLIN THE OTHER WAY DOWN BY THE DOG ........... BUT IN 1/2 HOUR I HAD THE PO-PO GET BEHIND ME THREE TIMES .   ENDED UP LEAVING AT LIKE 11:00 TO GO GET MY VAN THEN  ENDED UP DOWNTOWN WENT TO HAVE  SOME DRINKS AT MISSION ALE HOUSE . GOT ALL FADED THEN WENT HOME
> [snapback]3324784[/snapback]​*



ya u had the cops follow me to...had to take the ride out one last time before i hand it over to the new owner...  i'll be out there shortly in my 50 truck...


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jun 26 2005, 08:47 PM
> *ya u had the cops follow me to...had to take the ride out one last time before i hand it over to the new owner...   i'll be out there shortly in my 50 truck...
> [snapback]3324808[/snapback]​*


Me and my boys will be on the look-out for you .


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

fucken cop.. damn bacon.. get out of here..... piggy piggy...


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 26 2005, 08:40 PM
> *YEAH  MAN I WAS OUT THERE FOR A MINUTE I SEEN YOU ROLLIN THE OTHER WAY DOWN BY THE DOG ........... BUT IN 1/2 HOUR I HAD THE PO-PO GET BEHIND ME THREE TIMES .   ENDED UP LEAVING AT LIKE 11:00 TO GO GET MY VAN THEN  ENDED UP DOWNTOWN WENT TO HAVE  SOME DRINKS AT MISSION ALE HOUSE . GOT ALL FADED THEN WENT HOME
> [snapback]3324784[/snapback]​*


I was in one of the cars that was fallowing you . But your lucky we had another call .


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jun 26 2005, 08:50 PM
> *fucken cop.. damn bacon.. get out of here..... piggy piggy...
> [snapback]3324824[/snapback]​*


I saw you driving with your hood off . Was going to pull you over . But luckily for you we had to take of to another call . I will get you next time >


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

dont make me trow a donut out the window.. see.. if u u dont get a 9 1 1 call..


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jun 26 2005, 10:55 PM
> *dont make me trow a donut out the window.. see.. if u u dont get a 9 1 1 call..
> [snapback]3324860[/snapback]​*




:roflmao:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jun 26 2005, 08:55 PM
> *dont make me trow a donut out the window.. see.. if u u dont get a 9 1 1 call..
> [snapback]3324860[/snapback]​*


I like jelly .


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Jun 26 2005, 08:50 PM
> *I was in one of the cars that was fallowing you . But your lucky we had another call .
> [snapback]3324826[/snapback]​*


YEAH LUCKY ME :twak:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

BETTER WATCH OUT FOR ME... IM COMING...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2005, 05:02 PM
> *........ ill stick to sunday afternoons.
> [snapback]3323424[/snapback]​*


That should be the best day for everyone to roll.
Saturday Night are not what they use to be.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 27 2005, 05:56 AM
> *That should be the best day for everyone to roll.
> Saturday Night are not what they use to be.
> [snapback]3326290[/snapback]​*


very true


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 26 2005, 05:02 PM
> *took a ride downtown last nigt, didnt see blue rags but a lot of hyphy wana be fools hanging out of cars,  fools dancing in cars. look like a bunch of **** in braids. gang of of A.D.D. muthufukas with no medication. saw a few clean rides. it aint what it used to be, mufukas need to lay off the MTV. ill stick to sunday afternoons.
> [snapback]3323424[/snapback]​*


seen a guy chase like five fool with bat shit was funny the guy were geting chase push his boy and that fool got hit with the bat, nad his other boy shot two rounds in the air and everybody took off. sorry for the long story, didnt see theguy with blue rags but seen you ride :biggrin:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

.........


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

after the hop we rolled downtown, but it was dead too....where at on sunday afternoons?


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

what happend to sjblue jeans


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jun 27 2005, 05:47 PM
> *after the hop we rolled downtown, but it was dead too....where at on sunday afternoons?
> [snapback]3329133[/snapback]​*


we went out there for a few hours, king, to the mcdonalds. were there until someone blew up the spot. kicked it at roosevelt park for a while and then just took a ride throughout the E.S.  didnt see anyone at SJBJ


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

anything going on this weekend??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 29 2005, 02:29 PM
> *anything going on this weekend??
> [snapback]3339211[/snapback]​*


you tell us!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hey how come the B is lower case in "the bigg i" in your signature?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 29 2005, 02:48 PM
> *hey how come the B is lower case in "the bigg i" in your signature?
> [snapback]3339356[/snapback]​*


HUH, I WAS THINKING THE SAME.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I wont let it bother you.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 29 2005, 03:07 PM
> *I wont let it bother you.
> [snapback]3339492[/snapback]​*


LOL


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

tHE EAGLES STILL WON THAT GAME!^^^


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 29 2005, 03:18 PM
> *tHE EAGLES STILL WON THAT GAME!^^^
> 
> 
> ...


AND STILL DIDNT GET NO RING....COWBOYS HAVE 5


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

PSTA AT THE EAGELS GAME


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 29 2005, 03:27 PM
> *AND STILL DIDNT  GET NO RING....COWBOYS HAVE 5
> [snapback]3339622[/snapback]​*


SHIT HAPPENS,What can you do?
WIn,lose,or tie,no rings,Im still a Eagles fan!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 29 2005, 03:30 PM
> *SHIT HAPPENS,What can you do?
> WIn,lose,or tie,no rings,Im still a Eagles fan!
> [snapback]3339632[/snapback]​*


THATS RIGHT.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 29 2005, 03:30 PM
> *PSTA AT THE EAGELS GAME
> [snapback]3339630[/snapback]​*


actually they are wearing Cow-puke colors.Hmmmm,Looks like you and your fellow cow-turd fan chilling,looking sad cause the Eagles whooped that ass.....AGAIN!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 29 2005, 03:37 PM
> *actually they are wearing Cow-puke colors.Hmmmm,Looks like you and your fellow cow-turd fan chilling,looking sad cause the Eagles whooped that ass.....AGAIN!
> [snapback]3339672[/snapback]​*


MAYBE, & STILL WONT GET NO WHERE.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 29 2005, 03:38 PM
> *MAYBE, & STILL WONT GET NO WHERE.
> [snapback]3339680[/snapback]​*


Guess Ill be sad all my life then.
:uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 29 2005, 04:30 PM
> *PSTA AT THE EAGELS GAME
> [snapback]3339630[/snapback]​*



dame rick like that.......... :uh: :uh:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jun 29 2005, 03:30 PM
> *PSTA AT THE EAGELS GAME
> [snapback]3339630[/snapback]​*


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 25 2004, 08:51 PM
> *WHATS UP? .....IS THERE ANY SHOWS, PARTY'S , LOWRIDER GET-TOGETHERS COMING UP IN JAN OR FEB IN THE LOWER BAY AREA ? IF SO POST EM UP
> [snapback]2542967[/snapback]​*


 IT'S A LOWRIDER SHOW COMING TO PHOENIX AUGUST 6TH AND 7TH SUPER EVENTS SUPER SHOW , CHECK IT OUT ,IT;S GONNA BE OFF THE HINGE :biggrin:


----------



## YOUNG ROGUE (Jun 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Dec 25 2004, 08:51 PM
> *WHATS UP? .....IS THERE ANY SHOWS, PARTY'S , LOWRIDER GET-TOGETHERS COMING UP IN JAN OR FEB IN THE LOWER BAY AREA ? IF SO POST EM UP
> [snapback]2542967[/snapback]​*


 IT'S A LOWRIDER SHOW COMING TO PHOENIX AUGUST 6TH AND 7TH SUPER EVENTS SUPER SHOW , CHECK IT OUT ,IT;S GONNA BE OFF THE HINGE :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

well thanks for the info...but the topic is for bay area shows and events


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

VIEJITO'S THIS SUNDAY . WHOS GOIN ?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 30 2005, 04:23 PM
> *VIEJITO'S THIS SUNDAY . WHOS GOIN ?
> [snapback]3346834[/snapback]​*



ME!!!!  I hope it's not too hot! Weatherchannel.com says it's gonna be in the 80s but it was really 90+ today.... 

Here's the picture:
[attachmentid=203107]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jun 30 2005, 05:17 PM
> *ME!!!!   I hope it's not too hot!  Weatherchannel.com says it's gonna be in the 80s but it was really 90+ today....
> 
> Here's the picture:
> ...


shouldn't be to bad


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

anybody cruising after the show?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Jul 1 2005, 12:56 AM
> *anybody cruising after the show?
> [snapback]3348881[/snapback]​*


WELL BE RIGHT THERE :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 30 2005, 05:23 PM
> *VIEJITO'S THIS SUNDAY . WHOS GOIN ?
> [snapback]3346834[/snapback]​*


EAST SIDE RIDERS WILL BE THE HOUSE :biggrin: ARE YOU GUYS GOIN?


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

i wont be at the show but i will be at the strip...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

right on see u out there


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

we'll be there and be on the strip too


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

hows about every body sets a meeting point and time so every one could hit the strip together .. if people see a whole bunch of rides together people would fallow .. remember the more the better.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Jul 1 2005, 03:58 PM
> *hows about every body sets a meeting point and time so every one could hit the strip together .. if people see a whole bunch of rides together people would fallow .. remember the more the better.
> [snapback]3351950[/snapback]​*


sounds good


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Jul 1 2005, 05:58 PM
> *hows about every body sets a meeting point and time so every one could hit the strip together .. if people see a whole bunch of rides together people would fallow .. remember the more the better.
> [snapback]3351950[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

so when and where ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

so when and where ?


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 1 2005, 08:06 PM
> *so when and where ?
> [snapback]3352666[/snapback]​*


YOU IN THE BACK OF MY CRUISER HAND-CUFFED ON SATURDAY NIGHT .


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

oh wach out..


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Jul 2 2005, 12:10 AM
> *YOU IN THE BACK OF MY CRUISER HAND-CUFFED ON SATURDAY NIGHT .
> [snapback]3353087[/snapback]​*


 :nono: :buttkick: :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Jul 2 2005, 01:10 AM
> *YOU IN THE BACK OF MY CRUISER HAND-CUFFED ON SATURDAY NIGHT .
> [snapback]3353087[/snapback]​*



that sounds fucken gay.............................






fucken ***..............


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Jul 1 2005, 11:10 PM
> *YOU IN THE BACK OF MY CRUISER HAND-CUFFED ON SATURDAY NIGHT .
> [snapback]3353087[/snapback]​*


 :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:dunno: any where


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INKA_@Jul 2 2005, 01:13 PM
> *:dunno: any where
> [snapback]3354960[/snapback]​*


no everywhere ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

carls jr on tully between king and 101? theres also a taqueria, jack in the box, dennys, carrows and a kfc right next to each other right there. chill and eat after the show and then dip, :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 2 2005, 11:08 PM
> *carls jr on tully between king and 101? theres also a taqueria, jack in the box, dennys, carrows and a kfc  right next to each other right there. chill and eat after the show and then dip, :dunno:
> [snapback]3356418[/snapback]​*


i will pass through :biggrin:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 3 2005, 01:08 AM
> *carls jr on tully between king and 101? theres also a taqueria, jack in the box, dennys, carrows and a kfc  right next to each other right there. chill and eat after the show and then dip, :dunno:
> [snapback]3356418[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: i roll threw after show


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

is anyone coming out for a ride on sunday?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

anyone down for a ride this weekend sat night or sun afternoon


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 8 2005, 05:16 PM
> *anyone down for a ride this weekend sat night or sun afternoon
> [snapback]3383841[/snapback]​*


im down, see you out there sunday


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 29 2005, 03:07 PM
> *I wont let it bother you.
> [snapback]3339492[/snapback]​*




Damn Lil Rick, repping the big I, LA in Norcal, watch out for Sharkside, I hear they have a red Lincoln that is HOT!!!! back bumper babie :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

anyone down today?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 10 2005, 10:35 AM
> *anyone down today?
> [snapback]3390118[/snapback]​*


I'LL SEE, WHAT TIME?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jul 10 2005, 01:06 PM
> *I'LL SEE, WHAT TIME?
> [snapback]3390453[/snapback]​*


YOU TELL ME...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 10 2005, 12:09 PM
> *YOU TELL ME...
> [snapback]3390463[/snapback]​*


U FIRST :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jul 10 2005, 01:25 PM
> *U FIRST  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3390539[/snapback]​*


430.530? I GUESS..


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

where at...???


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jul 10 2005, 04:32 PM
> *where at...???
> [snapback]3391207[/snapback]​*


YOU TELL ME


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I SEEN AURBEY IN INSPIRATIONS, LUXURIOUS THE GREEN CUTTY, AND A FEW MORE SOLO RIDERS...WHAT HAPPEND TO EVERYONE? :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 10 2005, 11:09 PM
> *I SEEN AURBEY IN INSPIRATIONS, LUXURIOUS THE GREEN CUTTY, AND A FEW MORE SOLO RIDERS...WHAT HAPPEND TO EVERYONE? :uh:
> [snapback]3392675[/snapback]​*



got no car..i would of been out there if i had something to ride...truck an't nearlly done...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 10 2005, 08:09 PM
> *I SEEN AURBEY IN INSPIRATIONS, LUXURIOUS THE GREEN CUTTY, AND A FEW MORE SOLO RIDERS...WHAT HAPPEND TO EVERYONE? :uh:
> [snapback]3392675[/snapback]​*


MOST OF OUR CLUB WAS AT BBQ AT ALUM ROCK PARK :dunno:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

can we please make a meet p place for next sunday ahead of time.. because it was a bitch finding everyone...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 10 2005, 10:09 PM
> *I SEEN AURBEY IN INSPIRATIONS, LUXURIOUS THE GREEN CUTTY, AND A FEW MORE SOLO RIDERS...WHAT HAPPEND TO EVERYONE? :uh:
> [snapback]3392675[/snapback]​*


HAD TO WORK :angry:


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

NICE PICS 98 SHARK.!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

cool rides hot nights a speed merchant on lincoln from 5:30 to 7:30 tuesday night 
be there or be square :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

S.J. SHARKS PLAYING NEXT YEAR.....
............
.......
...
WHOS RIDING SUNDAY?


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 09:27 AM
> *S.J. SHARKS PLAYING NEXT YEAR.....
> ............
> .......
> ...




fuck yeah!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Are you peeps going to ride this Sunday if you are let me now Im down for a cruise :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

ANY BODY GOING TO THE MOOSE LODGE SHOW ON SATURDAY?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ill be out there on sunday. :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jul 14 2005, 01:42 PM
> *ANY BODY GOING TO THE MOOSE LODGE SHOW ON SATURDAY?
> [snapback]3413267[/snapback]​*


im not i got to work......but it did look good last year.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 02:10 PM
> *im not i got to work......but it did look good last year.
> [snapback]3413455[/snapback]​*



It’s a cool show. There is always next year. :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jul 14 2005, 01:42 PM
> *ANY BODY GOING TO THE MOOSE LODGE SHOW ON SATURDAY?
> [snapback]3413267[/snapback]​*


wont be able to make it but some of the homies from the club will......plus i didnt want to go and beat viejitos boy (ezzy) at horeshoes again :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 03:24 PM
> *wont be able to make it but some of the homies from the club will......plus i didnt want to go and beat viejitos boy (ezzy)  at horeshoes again  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3413943[/snapback]​*


ralph, you work sunday


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 03:26 PM
> *ralph, you work sunday
> [snapback]3413960[/snapback]​*


yeAH 530 to 1130


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 03:24 PM
> *wont be able to make it but some of the homies from the club will......plus i didnt want to go and beat viejitos boy (ezzy)  at horeshoes again  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3413943[/snapback]​*


Right on ... That’s funny the last I remember me and jimmy beat you and your lady soplas....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jul 14 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Right on ... That’s funny the last I remember me and jimmy beat you and your lady soplas....
> [snapback]3413966[/snapback]​*


i remeber us beattin you :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

so where is every one meetin on sunday?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 03:27 PM
> *yeAH 530 to  1130
> [snapback]3413963[/snapback]​*


better you, then me.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 03:36 PM
> *so where is every one meetin on sunday?
> [snapback]3413981[/snapback]​*


why, your working


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 03:36 PM
> *better you, then me.
> [snapback]3413983[/snapback]​*


lol gots to make that money


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 03:24 PM
> *wont be able to make it but some of the homies from the club will......plus i didnt want to go and beat viejitos boy (ezzy)  at horeshoes again  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3413943[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 03:36 PM
> *why, your working
> [snapback]3413987[/snapback]​*


 :uh: just want to no so i can tell the boys


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jul 14 2005, 03:38 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3413997[/snapback]​*


dont make me call in sick and go beat u again :twak:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 03:40 PM
> *dont make me call in sick and go beat u again  :twak:
> [snapback]3414014[/snapback]​*



I be waiting.... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 03:37 PM
> *lol  gots to make that money
> [snapback]3413989[/snapback]​*


i was thinking in & out....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

sounds good what time


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

a little off subject but i just realized... viejitos... are u guys related to oldies? i mean how do you say viejitos in english and how do you say oldies in spanish?? hmmm

just a question :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2005, 03:50 PM
> *a little off subject but i just realized... viejitos... are u guys related to oldies? i mean how do you say viejitos in english and how do you say oldies in spanish??  hmmm
> 
> just a question :dunno: :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414102[/snapback]​*


lol good question


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 02:43 PM
> *sounds good what time
> [snapback]3414046[/snapback]​*


im guessin between 430 and 530 or so.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 03:40 PM
> *dont make me call in sick and go beat u again  :twak:
> [snapback]3414014[/snapback]​*




Play for some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 03:53 PM
> *Play for some $$$$$$$$$$$$$$
> [snapback]3414139[/snapback]​*


I ONLY PLAY FOR G"S NOTHIN SMALLER


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2005, 03:53 PM
> *im guessin between 430 and 530 or so.
> [snapback]3414136[/snapback]​*


THATS SOUNDS COOL ILL START SPREADIN THE WORD..IS IT A FOR SURE THING?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 03:54 PM
> *I ONLY PLAY FOR G"S NOTHIN SMALLER
> [snapback]3414150[/snapback]​*



You better go to work then keep saving the $$$ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 03:58 PM
> *You better go to work then keep saving the  $$$ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414186[/snapback]​*




:0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 03:54 PM
> *I ONLY PLAY FOR G"S NOTHIN SMALLER
> [snapback]3414150[/snapback]​*


G OF THESE


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 03:58 PM
> *You better go to work then keep saving the  $$$ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414186[/snapback]​*


COOL JUST DONT TRY TO PAY ME WITH FOOD STAMPS OR W.I.C. :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 03:59 PM
> *COOL JUST DONT TRY TO PAY ME WITH FOOD STAMPS OR W.I.C.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414201[/snapback]​*



You pocket that shit at work huh...... :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 03:58 PM
> *G OF THESE
> [snapback]3414198[/snapback]​*


I SEE U BROUGHT OUT YOUR BUNDLE :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 04:02 PM
> *I SEE U BROUGHT OUT YOUR BUNDLE :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414224[/snapback]​*


HERE IS MINE


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2005, 03:50 PM
> *a little off subject but i just realized... viejitos... are u guys related to oldies? i mean how do you say viejitos in english and how do you say oldies in spanish??  hmmm
> 
> just a question :dunno: :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414102[/snapback]​*



You right OLDIES = VIEJITOS in Spanish... Alot of people think of viejitos as little old guy..

Good Question  :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:03 PM
> *HERE IS MINE
> [snapback]3414229[/snapback]​*


 :uh: LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 04:02 PM
> *I SEE U BROUGHT OUT YOUR BUNDLE :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414224[/snapback]​*


HERE IS YOUR MONEY RALPH


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 04:00 PM
> *You pocket that shit at work huh...... :roflmao:
> [snapback]3414214[/snapback]​*


ONLY AFTER RECEVING THEM FROM U AT WORK :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:05 PM
> *HERE IS YOUR MONEY RALPH
> [snapback]3414242[/snapback]​*


LOL HELL YEAH


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 04:06 PM
> *ONLY AFTER RECEVING THEM FROM U AT WORK :roflmao:
> [snapback]3414251[/snapback]​*


I only shop in S.J. Maybe Izzy he works over in tht area??????

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 04:08 PM
> *I only shop in S.J. Maybe Izzy he works over in tht area??????
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3414272[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 03:04 PM
> *You right OLDIES = VIEJITOS in Spanish...  Alot of people think of viejitos as little old guy..
> 
> Good Question   :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414233[/snapback]​*


yea if i told my moms i was going over to "el show de los Viejitos" im sure she would look at me funny. :cheesy: 

interesting. :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:angry: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 04:08 PM
> *I only shop in S.J. Maybe Izzy he works over in tht area??????
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3414272[/snapback]​*



Fool your grandma does all your shopping........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2005, 04:11 PM
> *yea if i told my moms i was going over to "el show de los Viejitos" im sure she would look at me funny. :cheesy:
> 
> interesting. :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414295[/snapback]​*


OLD MEN


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jul 14 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Fool your grandma does all your shopping........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414310[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 04:12 PM
> *:angry:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3414306[/snapback]​*


1954 & BELOW BOMBS ONLY....I HAVE A 54 1/2 CAN I GET IN?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hey at least it aint vie*jotos* huh izzy??


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:14 PM
> *1954 & BELOW BOMBS ONLY....I HAVE A 54 1/2 CAN I GET IN?
> [snapback]3414317[/snapback]​*




NO!!!!!!!


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jul 14 2005, 04:13 PM
> *Fool your grandma does all your shopping........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414310[/snapback]​*



SO IT IS HIM?????????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jul 14 2005, 04:14 PM
> *NO!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3414327[/snapback]​*


OK....ILL GO TO OLDIES C.C.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2005, 04:14 PM
> *hey at least it aint viejotos huh izzy??
> [snapback]3414324[/snapback]​*




thats ralph....... his the east side viejoto


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:14 PM
> *1954 & BELOW BOMBS ONLY....I HAVE A 54 1/2 CAN I GET IN?
> [snapback]3414317[/snapback]​*



Maybe if it has chrome undys


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2005, 04:14 PM
> *hey at least it aint viejotos huh izzy??
> [snapback]3414324[/snapback]​*


LOL I REMEBER THAT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HEY HOW IS TONY HOLDING UP IN TEXAS? IS HE THE PREZ?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 14 2005, 04:14 PM
> *hey at least it aint viejotos huh izzy??
> [snapback]3414324[/snapback]​*



Thats Fucked up why you gotta bring up old Shit????? :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 04:16 PM
> *Maybe if it has chrome undys
> [snapback]3414338[/snapback]​*


YUGO, I MENT.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 04:15 PM
> *SO IT IS HIM?????????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3414330[/snapback]​*




That will be the last time you send me to the store with food stamps!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:16 PM
> *HEY HOW IS TONY HOLDING UP IN TEXAS? IS HE THE PREZ?
> [snapback]3414342[/snapback]​*


Vice Pres. Good for him......In big Tex


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Jul 14 2005, 04:17 PM
> *That will be the last time you send me to the store with food stamps!!!!! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414354[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: LOL


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 03:17 PM
> *Thats Fucked up why you gotta bring up old Shit????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3414349[/snapback]​*


cuz it still makes me laugh when i think about it. :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 04:18 PM
> *Vice Pres.  Good for him......In big Tex
> [snapback]3414360[/snapback]​*


THATS GOOD....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 04:18 PM
> *Vice Pres.  Good for him......In big Tex
> [snapback]3414360[/snapback]​*


TONY WITH CONVERT 54?


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:17 PM
> *YUGO, I MENT.
> [snapback]3414353[/snapback]​*



Fuck it 54.5 and below :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 04:19 PM
> *TONY WITH CONVERT 54?
> [snapback]3414369[/snapback]​*


53


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 04:19 PM
> *TONY WITH CONVERT 54?
> [snapback]3414369[/snapback]​*


Tony RED 53 Convert in Texas.....yup


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

[]


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

HE MOVED TO TEXAS?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 04:20 PM
> *Tony RED 53 Convert in Texas.....yup
> [snapback]3414386[/snapback]​*


CHOP TOP


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

Who DAT??????????ewwwww


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:21 PM
> *CHOP TOP
> [snapback]3414394[/snapback]​*



thats right...... :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:20 PM
> *[]
> [snapback]3414388[/snapback]​*


BIGO TETAS


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 04:21 PM
> *Who DAT??????????ewwwww
> [snapback]3414395[/snapback]​*


SOME HO I MEET AT YOUR SHOW....WILL TO ME HONEST IT IS RALPH AT NIGHT...2ND JOB.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:23 PM
> *SOME HO I MEET AT YOUR SHOW....WILL TO ME HONEST IT IS RALPH AT NIGHT...2ND JOB.
> [snapback]3414413[/snapback]​*



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Jul 14 2005, 04:22 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3414407[/snapback]​*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

{}


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

BILLJACK NEW LADY


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 03:31 PM
> *BILLJACK NEW LADY
> [snapback]3414431[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: that fools face on the bottom right says it...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RALPH


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:34 PM
> *RALPH
> [snapback]3414447[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:34 PM
> *RALPH
> [snapback]3414447[/snapback]​*



Thats not right :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:34 PM
> *RALPH
> [snapback]3414447[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU A FOOL FOR THAT ONE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 04:36 PM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: YOU A FOOL FOR THAT ONE
> [snapback]3414455[/snapback]​*


MY BAD


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WHERE MY MOTHERFUCKEN trophie" BEST IN SHOW, DAMN IT.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

[attachmentid=214201]
HERES CARLOS TAKIN A SHOWER :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

:around:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:39 PM
> *WHERE MY MOTHERFUCKEN trophie" BEST IN SHOW, DAMN IT.
> [snapback]3414465[/snapback]​*



In my truck.. probably melted by now


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:around: :burn:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 04:40 PM
> *[attachmentid=214201]
> HERES CARLOS TAKIN A SHOWER :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3414471[/snapback]​*


THATS WHAT I WANT .....ITS ON NOW.....
RALPH GOING TO KOS


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:41 PM
> *THATS WHAT I WANT .....ITS ON NOW.....
> RALPH GOING TO KOS
> [snapback]3414481[/snapback]​*


LOL


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:41 PM
> *THATS WHAT I WANT .....ITS ON NOW.....
> RALPH GOING TO KOS
> [snapback]3414481[/snapback]​*


WTF


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RAPLH AT THE CAR SHOW


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RALPH WHEN HE GETS UP


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

IM BACK MOTHERFUCKERS, & FUCK YOU ALL


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

LOL.....DICKCHESSE


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:scrutinize:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

CARLOS AFTER I PUNCHED HIM IN THE FACE :biggrin: [attachmentid=214217]


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ohh...shit he is mad....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ralph


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ORIGHT IM OUT OF HERE I GOTS TO WORK LATER


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

make my money hoe, safeway ass working mother- fer


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 04:50 PM
> *make my money hoe, safeway ass working mother- fer
> [snapback]3414545[/snapback]​*


*** ITS ALBERTSONS MIDAS BOY


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 04:52 PM
> **** ITS ALBERTSONS MIDAS BOY
> [snapback]3414561[/snapback]​*


ralph after work


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Jul 14 2005, 02:46 PM
> *IM BACK MOTHERFUCKERS, & FUCK YOU ALL
> [snapback]3414512[/snapback]​*


WELCOME BACK MY BROTHER


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Jul 14 2005, 02:47 PM
> *LOL.....DICKCHESSE
> [snapback]3414516[/snapback]​*


oh shit . how long do you think it will take for you to get banned again ?


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 14 2005, 03:05 PM
> *oh shit . how long do you think it will take for you to get banned again ?
> [snapback]3414624[/snapback]​*


AS LONG AS IT TAKES FOR ME TO GET BANNED MAYBE ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Jul 14 2005, 03:06 PM
> *AS LONG AS IT TAKES FOR ME TO GET BANNED MAYBE ?
> [snapback]3414626[/snapback]​*


yeah maybe ....... :angry:


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 14 2005, 03:06 PM
> *yeah maybe ....... :angry:
> [snapback]3414633[/snapback]​*


YOU GOT TO ADMIT I AM NOT AS BAD AS MY BROTHER AMERICAN **** .


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 14 2005, 05:05 PM
> *oh shit . how long do you think it will take for you to get banned again ?
> [snapback]3414624[/snapback]​*


NEVER BANNED...MOST PEOPLE TOOK IT TO THE HART...THEY COULDNT SLEEP AT NIGHT...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Jul 14 2005, 03:08 PM
> *YOU GOT TO ADMIT I AM NOT AS BAD AS MY BROTHER AMERICAN **** .
> [snapback]3414637[/snapback]​*


not as bad and deffinatly not as gay


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

so is it carlos or calos or lil rick ? this time ?


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 14 2005, 03:09 PM
> *not as bad and deffinatly not as gay
> [snapback]3414645[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: NOT AS GAY :roflmao:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 14 2005, 05:10 PM
> *so is it carlos or calos or lil rick ? this time OR RICH?
> [snapback]3414652[/snapback]​*


ITS ME MOTHERFUCKER....WHY YOU MAD CAUSE WE CLOWN ON THE JEEP?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol not me.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Jul 14 2005, 03:12 PM
> *ITS ME MOTHERFUCKER....WHY YOU MAD CAUSE WE CLOWN ON THE JEEP?
> [snapback]3414667[/snapback]​*


i don't actually give a fuck . its just some of the gay shit had to stop .this is not www.stickitinamericanspsycosbutt.com. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

lol...rich is loged in twice


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 14 2005, 05:15 PM
> *i don't actually give a fuck . its just some of the gay shit had to stop .this is not www.stickitinamericanspsycosbutt.com.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414688[/snapback]​*


so you did get butt hurt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 03:17 PM
> *so you did get butt hurt
> [snapback]3414698[/snapback]​*


I DON'T GIVE A FUCK . I WILL LET YOU ARGUE WITH EACH OTHER 
I'M OUT :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 03:16 PM
> *lol...rich is loged in twice
> [snapback]3414691[/snapback]​*


REALLY


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 14 2005, 03:34 PM
> *RALPH
> 
> 
> ...


LOL HEY YOU GUYSSSSSS!


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

whats up for sunday then..


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jul 14 2005, 11:15 PM
> *whats up for sunday then..
> [snapback]3416725[/snapback]​*


CHURCH? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

and menudo and my domingo...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

sunday- in n out on capitol and tully, between 430 and 530 or so?? right?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jul 14 2005, 10:16 PM
> *CHURCH? :biggrin:
> [snapback]3416730[/snapback]​*


ME TO :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@Jul 14 2005, 02:46 PM
> *IM BACK MOTHERFUCKERS, & FUCK YOU ALL
> [snapback]3414512[/snapback]​*


AND NOW YOUR BANNED


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 15 2005, 09:48 AM
> *AND NOW YOUR BANNED
> [snapback]3417907[/snapback]​*


wasnt me THIS time.


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

...............?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

People take shit to the hart............that is why most clubs dont get along.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 15 2005, 08:29 AM
> *People take shit to the hart............that is why most clubs dont get along.
> [snapback]3418022[/snapback]​*


REALLY :uh: SO ARE YOU MAD NOW ?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 15 2005, 10:31 AM
> *REALLY  :uh: SO ARE YOU MAD NOW ?
> [snapback]3418033[/snapback]​*


are YOU?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 15 2005, 08:34 AM
> *are YOU?
> [snapback]3418039[/snapback]​*


NOT ME . I AM A HAPPY CAMPER :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 15 2005, 09:31 AM
> *REALLY  :uh: SO ARE YOU MAD NOW ?
> [snapback]3418033[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: 
rich just say... you mad? why you mad? dont get mad... :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 15 2005, 10:35 AM
> *NOT ME . I AM A HAPPY CAMPER  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3418044[/snapback]​*


Me too,its Friday,I just got paid,and im messing around on LIL!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 15 2005, 08:35 AM
> *:roflmao:
> rich just say... you mad? why you mad? dont get mad... :roflmao:
> [snapback]3418046[/snapback]​*


I DON'T GET MAD I GET EVEN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 15 2005, 08:36 AM
> *Me too,its Friday,I just got paid,and im messing around on LIL!
> [snapback]3418049[/snapback]​*


SOUNDS LIKE ME TOO :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

I just farted.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lol... 

where is loops at anyways...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 15 2005, 09:36 AM
> *Me too,its Friday,I just got paid,and im messing around on LIL!
> [snapback]3418049[/snapback]​*


 :angry: i dont get paid till next week. :cheesy: but its friday!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 15 2005, 10:37 AM
> *lol...
> 
> where is loops at anyways...
> [snapback]3418058[/snapback]​*


I think hes the only one that dosent fucc off at work all day! :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 15 2005, 08:37 AM
> *I just farted.
> [snapback]3418056[/snapback]​*


THATS GREAT . HOW DID IT SMELL ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 15 2005, 09:39 AM
> *I think hes the only one that dosent fucc off at work all day! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3418077[/snapback]​*


what you talking about :ugh: 

how does mr cheese do it. i never see a pc at your work, and you always look busy as fuck.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 15 2005, 10:41 AM
> *THATS GREAT . HOW DID IT SMELL ?
> [snapback]3418095[/snapback]​*


I had to walk out the office for a minute,it was BADD.
Damn PROTEINE SHAKES!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 15 2005, 08:42 AM
> *what you talking about :ugh:
> 
> how does mr cheese do it. i never see a pc at your work, and you always look busy as fuck.
> [snapback]3418098[/snapback]​*


SUPERNATURAL POWERS :0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 15 2005, 08:42 AM
> *I had to walk out the office for a minute,it was BADD.
> Damn PROTEINE SHAKES!!
> [snapback]3418105[/snapback]​*


NEXT TIME YOU SHOULD GO IN SOMEONE ELSE'E OFFICE AND DROP IT AND RUN :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 15 2005, 10:49 AM
> *NEXT TIME YOU SHOULD GO IN SOMEONE ELSE'E OFFICE AND DROP IT AND RUN  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3418137[/snapback]​*


you think I dont.I even bomb the females here!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 15 2005, 08:55 AM
> *you think I dont.I even bomb the females here!
> [snapback]3418165[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :scrutinize:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 15 2005, 09:55 AM
> *you think I dont.I even bomb the females here!
> [snapback]3418165[/snapback]​*


it dont suprise me :biggrin: 

when you bringing the car down?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 15 2005, 10:59 AM
> *it dont suprise me :biggrin:
> 
> when you bringing the car down?
> [snapback]3418192[/snapback]​*


when I fix it!
I still have some cosmetic shit I need to do,and a few chips :uh: need to be touched up.


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 15 2005, 10:39 AM
> *I think hes the only one that dosent fucc off at work all day! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3418077[/snapback]​*




they dont have the internet in kennels :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 14 2005, 02:59 PM
> *COOL JUST DONT TRY TO PAY ME WITH FOOD STAMPS OR W.I.C.  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3414201[/snapback]​*


:rofl: 

You know what's sad, I went to the Ortiz bakery by my house to bring some pan dulce into work this morning, and there was a BIG ASS sign on the wall that said "CASH ONLY", but I saw a card slider and pin pad by the register....so after carefully checking out the scene (because I prefer to use my debit card to expense sutff for work) , I saw a piece of binder paper on the wall on the right side of the pin pad......It said:

<----------- FOOD STAMP CARDS ONLY.


So I had to walk my ass to the laundromat across the parking lot to pull out some cash from the ATM and come back to WAIT in a LONGER line .... :angry:

GHETTO.

:rofl:

LOL


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2005, 01:04 PM
> *:rofl:
> 
> You know what's sad, I went to the Ortiz bakery by my house to bring some pan dulce into work this morning, and there was a BIG ASS sign on the wall that said "CASH ONLY", but I saw a card slider and pin pad by the register....so after carefully checking out the scene (because I prefer to use my debit card to expense sutff for work) , I saw a piece of binder paper on the wall on the right side of the pin pad......It said:
> ...


YOU should already know Jenn,when you Live in the Hood or Ghetto,Carry cash to the stores.
Even out here where I live,The stores that DO have ATM machines,they usually have a sign thats says "ATM OUT OF SERVICE,PLEASE PAY WITH CASH!"


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

shmeeebs


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

-HML-C/S


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 15 2005, 12:09 PM
> *YOU should already know Jenn,when you Live in the Hood or Ghetto,Carry cash to the stores.
> Even out here where I live,The stores that DO have ATM machines,they usually have a sign thats says "ATM OUT OF SERVICE,PLEASE PAY WITH CASH!"
> [snapback]3418797[/snapback]​*


For REAL  It's like that!!!!! I've noticed since we moved over there (to 7Trees, ugh). And when I lived in ESSJ before, the damn GAS STATION on the corner (Rose/White) only took cash!!! You KNOW that's GHETTO.

:rofl:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2005, 01:14 PM
> *For REAL   It's like that!!!!! I've noticed since we moved over there (to 7Trees, ugh).  And when I lived in ESSJ before, the damn GAS STATION on the corner (Rose/White) only took cash!!!  You KNOW that's GHETTO.
> 
> :rofl:
> [snapback]3418832[/snapback]​*


yes ma'am,But thats where I like to hang my hat!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ive noticed a lot of places that use to take atm, even some carls jrs... dont any more, but they got an atm machine that charges like 2 bucks. if it works. you have to tell mcdonalds its a credit card cuz if you dont the charge like 75 cents on top of there overpriced shit for using debit. :ugh: ATM is a hassle


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

do you take 3 coupons?


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rollinaround_@Jul 15 2005, 04:48 PM
> *do you take 3 coupons?
> [snapback]3419021[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 15 2005, 01:04 PM
> *:rofl:
> 
> You know what's sad, I went to the Ortiz bakery by my house to bring some pan dulce into work this morning, and there was a BIG ASS sign on the wall that said "CASH ONLY", but I saw a card slider and pin pad by the register....so after carefully checking out the scene (because I prefer to use my debit card to expense sutff for work) , I saw a piece of binder paper on the wall on the right side of the pin pad......It said:
> ...


lol ghetto


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 15 2005, 11:24 AM
> *ive noticed a lot of places that use to take atm, even some carls jrs... dont any more, but they got an atm machine that charges like 2 bucks. if it works. you have to tell mcdonalds its a credit card cuz if you dont the charge like 75 cents on top of there overpriced shit for using debit. :ugh: ATM is a hassle
> [snapback]3418892[/snapback]​*


cash always seems to work the best  ITS MY PERSONAL FAVORITE


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 15 2005, 12:24 PM
> *ive noticed a lot of places that use to take atm, even some carls jrs... dont any more, but they got an atm machine that charges like 2 bucks. if it works. you have to tell mcdonalds its a credit card cuz if you dont the charge like 75 cents on top of there overpriced shit for using debit. :ugh: ATM is a hassle
> [snapback]3418892[/snapback]​*


AMPM USED to be like that, then they caught on, and ONLY take Debit now, WTF!  I hate that, usually if the place doesn't take Debit then I don't go there.

...oh yeah, watch out for the drive thru carwash on Snell/Capitol (76) ASK FOR A RECEIPT.....because a few times I went (I didn't catch on at first), they would take the CASH for the car wash and not give me my code and say they would "START IT" for me. So they'd go outside take off my antenna (JETTA!) and start the wash by pressing the button on the WALL. OK - this is allowing them to POCKET my $5-7 bucks and run the car wash without the code by using the fucking EMERGENCY switch...so after I caught on, I was already having a bad day, and I told the guy after he tred to pull that shit, "NO, YOU *GIVE* me my receipt, you guys have been making _enough_ money offa me here." and the guy hella stuttered and was like "H-H-Ha-Here You go", LOL, I felt better  ASS-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE!

OK one more since Im venting on SJ ghettoness, the Chevron on 13th(Old Oakland) and 101, USED to sell me cigarettes for like $5/pack,and I went two weeks ago and the daytime-lady was like "we have NEVER sold cigarettes here" and I knew that was bullshit, but this is different I don't want to snitch on the night time clerk who had been selling smokes, cause when I want them, I want them.....so I walked away knowing that this fucker was buying cartons and selling the smokes from under the counter. There's a few other SJ gas stations that do that, but I can't rememeber which ones at themoment  

....Still tho, U gotta have love for SJ cause everyone is always on top of thier (and eachothers) game :rofl:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 16 2005, 12:43 PM
> *AMPM  USED to be like that, then they caught on, and ONLY take Debit now, WTF!   I hate that, usually if the place doesn't take Debit then I don't go there.
> 
> ...oh yeah, watch out for the drive thru carwash on Snell/Capitol (76) ASK FOR A RECEIPT.....because a few times I went (I didn't catch on at first), they would take the CASH for the car wash and not give me my code and say they would "START IT" for me. So they'd go outside take off my antenna (JETTA!) and start the wash by pressing the button on the WALL. OK - this is allowing them to POCKET my $5-7 bucks and run the car wash without the code by using the fucking EMERGENCY switch...so after I caught on, I was already having a bad day, and I told the guy after he tred to pull that shit, "NO, YOU GIVE me my receipt, you guys have been making enough money offa me here."  and the guy hella stuttered and was like "H-H-Ha-Here You go", LOL, I felt better  ASS-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE!
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 16 2005, 12:43 PM
> *AMPM  USED to be like that, then they caught on, and ONLY take Debit now, WTF!   I hate that, usually if the place doesn't take Debit then I don't go there.
> 
> ...oh yeah, watch out for the drive thru carwash on Snell/Capitol (76) ASK FOR A RECEIPT.....because a few times I went (I didn't catch on at first), they would take the CASH for the car wash and not give me my code and say they would "START IT" for me. So they'd go outside take off my antenna (JETTA!) and start the wash by pressing the button on the WALL. OK - this is allowing them to POCKET my $5-7 bucks and run the car wash without the code by using the fucking EMERGENCY switch...so after I caught on, I was already having a bad day, and I told the guy after he tred to pull that shit, "NO, YOU GIVE me my receipt, you guys have been making enough money offa me here."  and the guy hella stuttered and was like "H-H-Ha-Here You go", LOL, I felt better  ASS-HOOOOOOOOOOOOOLE!
> ...



:roflmao: Everyone gots a hustle.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Jul 16 2005, 11:20 AM
> *:roflmao: Everyone gots a hustle.
> [snapback]3421926[/snapback]​*


very true


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

what up ralph ?


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

What's up D-Cheese, thanks for the hook up on the 350, we got that heavy ass engine in my garage yesterday. The guys at Courtesy Chevrolet were HELLA cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 16 2005, 01:52 PM
> *what up ralph ?
> [snapback]3422095[/snapback]​*


whats cracken
:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 16 2005, 02:04 PM
> *whats cracken
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3422174[/snapback]​*


THESE NUTS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 16 2005, 12:04 PM
> *whats cracken
> :biggrin:
> [snapback]3422174[/snapback]​*


are you going for a ride on sunday afternoon ?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 16 2005, 02:05 PM
> *THESE NUTS
> [snapback]3422186[/snapback]​*


gay :uh:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

RALPH


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 16 2005, 02:06 PM
> *are you going for a ride on sunday afternoon ?
> [snapback]3422189[/snapback]​*


naw i work :angry:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 16 2005, 02:06 PM
> *RALPH
> [snapback]3422197[/snapback]​*


thats right baby i started young


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 16 2005, 12:06 PM
> *naw i work :angry:
> [snapback]3422198[/snapback]​*


now that sucks


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

so whats up for tomarrow im off :biggrin: we still meetin at in n out?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

thats the plan


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

soooooooooooooooooooooooo> whos riding?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 17 2005, 10:25 AM
> *soooooooooooooooooooooooo> whos riding?
> [snapback]3425552[/snapback]​*


i'll be riding , for a bit in & out 4:30 OR ??


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 16 2005, 01:06 PM
> *are you going for a ride on sunday afternoon ?
> [snapback]3422189[/snapback]​*


 you going riding today rich?


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

....????


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jul 17 2005, 02:40 PM
> *....????
> [snapback]3426240[/snapback]​*


what up fool, u riding today?


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

yeah.. but im trying to work on my pumps because one solenoid went out and i lost a fucken motor.... :thumbsdown: :angry:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jul 17 2005, 02:04 PM
> *yeah.. but im trying to work on my pumps because one solenoid went out and i lost a fucken motor.... :thumbsdown:  :angry:
> [snapback]3426359[/snapback]​*


go out there anyway :cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ill be out there but not in my truck last night my brake lights went out dash lights when out and when i try to turn it off its starts back up again  :dunno: so its all fucked up


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 17 2005, 02:08 PM
> *ill be out there but not in my truck last night my brake lights went out dash lights when out and when i try to turn it off its starts back up again   :dunno: so its all fucked up
> [snapback]3426390[/snapback]​*


take it anyway its during the day , u dont need lights :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jul 17 2005, 03:14 PM
> *take it anyway its during the day , u dont need lights :biggrin:
> [snapback]3426426[/snapback]​*


he is ....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jul 17 2005, 03:14 PM
> *take it anyway its during the day , u dont need lights :biggrin:
> [snapback]3426426[/snapback]​*


:dunno: well see i dont want to end up gettin a tow truck.....then ill end up kickn the fucken thing :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 17 2005, 03:15 PM
> *he is ....
> [snapback]3426430[/snapback]​*


:uh: :twak:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

another sunday :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

i thought there was gonna be more people.. i went out and by the time i was going home thats when i seen everyone...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jul 17 2005, 10:52 PM
> *i thought there was gonna be more people..  i went out and by the time i was going home thats when i seen everyone...
> [snapback]3428436[/snapback]​*


we are trying atleast, lets see next sunday


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

true true.. see u next sunday then..


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jul 17 2005, 10:56 PM
> *true true.. see u next sunday then..
> [snapback]3428452[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

nice pics i like the angle shoots :thumbsup:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Jul 17 2005, 09:52 PM
> *i thought there was gonna be more people..  i went out and by the time i was going home thats when i seen everyone...
> [snapback]3428436[/snapback]​*


me too i was at in & out around 4:45 no one was there so i took 1 stroll down santa clara st to downtown & back no one except just me & you bobby , too damm hot so i just went home, garaged the cutt and went to round table pizza to eat then thats when i see you carlos and 81 hustle on white turning right on tully this was at 6:10 lol then i just ate chilled at my homies house down the street then went home


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jul 18 2005, 07:38 AM
> *me too i was at in & out around 4:45 no one was there so i took 1 stroll down santa clara st to downtown & back no one except just me & you bobby , too damm hot so i just went home,  garaged the cutt and went to round table pizza to eat then thats when i see you carlos and 81 hustle on white turning right on tully this was at 6:10  lol  then i just ate chilled at my homies house down the street then went home
> [snapback]3429495[/snapback]​*


went out around 5:30 it was cool...hanging out at the park...


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

nice pics carlos . :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

yea not too many rides out there. seen a few drive by. will be out there again next week, is anybody else coming out?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 18 2005, 10:46 AM
> *nice pics carlos .  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3430064[/snapback]​*


coming out sunday


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 18 2005, 09:18 AM
> *coming out sunday
> [snapback]3430216[/snapback]​*


yeah i will 4 sure . i was supposed to be out yesterday but my dad went to the hosital


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 18 2005, 02:27 PM
> *yeah i will 4 sure . i was supposed to be out yesterday but my dad went to the hosital
> [snapback]3431122[/snapback]​*


SORRY TO HEAR.


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 17 2005, 09:51 PM
> *another sunday  :cheesy:
> [snapback]3428427[/snapback]​*


NICE PICS SHARK.!!! :0


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

sorry to hear that rich...


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

hope he's alright rich


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Jul 18 2005, 03:24 PM
> *hope he's alright rich
> [snapback]3432129[/snapback]​*


he is still there for a least two more nights . he got some sort of blood infection  . totally sucks .....thanks for the good words everyone


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

FASCINATING SOUNDS PRESENTS BACK IN THE BAY 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW AUG 7TH IN SAN JOSE IF YOU WANT TO KNOW ANY INFO OR WANT CAR REGS YOU CAN CONTACT ME VIA EMAIL OR CELL PHONE...EMAIL IS [email protected] and cell # is 408-903-5223...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 18 2005, 08:43 PM
> *he is still there for a least two more nights  . he got some sort of blood infection  . totally sucks .....thanks for the good words everyone
> [snapback]3433188[/snapback]​*


hopefully it will all be good when he gets out bro.


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 17 2005, 09:54 PM
> *we are trying atleast, lets see next sunday
> [snapback]3428443[/snapback]​*


YOU CANCOUNT ME IN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 19 2005, 05:30 AM
> *hopefully it will all be good when he gets out bro.
> [snapback]3435523[/snapback]​*


thanks rick


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DARKSIDE68_@Jul 19 2005, 08:03 AM
> *YOU CANCOUNT ME IN
> [snapback]3436077[/snapback]​*


to be home drinking beer ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 19 2005, 10:42 AM
> *to be home drinking beer ?
> [snapback]3436681[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 19 2005, 10:42 AM
> *to be home drinking beer ?
> [snapback]3436681[/snapback]​*


yup...and a whole lot of it too....F*ckin hater.........cruzing rich cruzing.....and i will be out there weather you ride with me or not..MR. QUESO


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DARKSIDE68_@Jul 19 2005, 12:09 PM
> *yup...and a whole lot of it too....F*ckin hater.........cruzing rich cruzing.....and i will be out there weather you ride with me or not..MR. QUESO
> [snapback]3437584[/snapback]​*


i will be there hater #1


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DARKSIDE68_@Jul 19 2005, 09:03 AM
> *YOU CANCOUNT ME IN
> [snapback]3436077[/snapback]​*


Cruise this Sunday?  Cool....

Hey that avitar pic of yours is missing the domino table where I SPANKED you, Javier, and Jose after that one BBQ.........hahahaha  I'm not a newbie anymore so I can talk shit to all you guys! LOL


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

OUCH!!!


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 20 2005, 04:04 PM
> *Cruise this Sunday?    Cool....
> 
> Hey that avitar pic of yours is missing the domino table where I SPANKED you, Javier, and Jose after that one BBQ.........hahahaha  I'm not a newbie anymore so I can talk shit to all you guys! LOL
> [snapback]3445017[/snapback]​*




LIKE MY SAYING GOES "DONT HAT THE PLAYA HATE THE GAME" AND "DONT BE HATIN"



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT YO


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 21 2005, 03:20 PM
> *TTT YO
> [snapback]3451521[/snapback]​*




wat is TTT


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 20 2005, 04:04 PM
> *Cruise this Sunday?    Cool....
> 
> Hey that avitar pic of yours is missing the domino table where I SPANKED you, Javier, and Jose after that one BBQ.........hahahaha  I'm not a newbie anymore so I can talk shit to all you guys! LOL
> [snapback]3445017[/snapback]​*


keep on dreamin


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbearsj_@Jul 21 2005, 01:20 AM
> *LIKE MY SAYING GOES "DONT HAT THE PLAYA HATE THE GAME" AND "DONT BE HATIN"
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3448058[/snapback]​*


right on bro


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

damn no cruzin for me i need a cylinder..damn it


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DEVILSNITE89_@Jul 21 2005, 08:16 PM
> *keep on dreamin
> [snapback]3453287[/snapback]​*



Hahhaha, you *know *when I get to the table to crak some bones you guys start sweatin cause I WIN  :rofl: J/K

hehhhehhehe, I like playing dominoes with the wives too, Ana Marie is getting HELLA good


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 22 2005, 02:04 AM
> *Hahhaha, you know when I get to the table to crak some bones you guys start sweatin cause I WIN  :rofl:  J/K
> 
> hehhhehhehe, I like playing dominoes with the wives too, Ana Marie is getting HELLA good
> [snapback]3455214[/snapback]​*


YOU GUYS ARE LUCKY I HAVENT BEEN PLAYING


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DARKSIDE68_@Jul 22 2005, 02:53 PM
> *YOU GUYS ARE LUCKY I HAVENT BEEN PLAYING
> [snapback]3459337[/snapback]​*


Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight :rofl:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Jul 22 2005, 01:04 AM
> *Hahhaha, you know when I get to the table to crak some bones you guys start sweatin cause I WIN  :rofl:  J/K
> 
> hehhhehhehe, I like playing dominoes with the wives too, Ana Marie is getting HELLA good
> [snapback]3455214[/snapback]​*


only cause she cheats :biggrin: j/k


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

anybody going out tomarrow after the concert at the fairgrounds?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

concert? well be out regardless.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Jul 23 2005, 02:16 AM
> *anybody going out tomarrow after the concert at the fairgrounds?
> [snapback]3462983[/snapback]​*


i will roll out around 4:30 to 5:30


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bigbearsj_@Jul 21 2005, 06:45 PM
> *wat is TTT
> [snapback]3452641[/snapback]​*


TTT = taking to top

meaning taking the post to the top of the page


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

shit im the Domino champ uffin:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

i be out there tonite its fuckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkin hot!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

wait half the year for warmn nights and sunny days... got to go for a ride


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

so whats up anyone coming out? well be out there again.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

another sunday


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

HULK????????


----------



## 81 Hustle (May 12, 2005)

LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

it was coo.. today alot of people...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCKIN HULK HOGAN LMAO


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

lot of bikes everywhere. lol hulkhogan triple og
hope to see more riders next sunday after the show


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WELL BE OUT THERE ON SATURDAY AFTER BAY BOMBS SHOW AND SUNDAY AFTER FRISCO :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 25 2005, 02:16 AM
> *WELL BE OUT THERE ON SATURDAY AFTER BAY BOMBS SHOW AND SUNDAY AFTER FRISCO :biggrin:
> [snapback]3473055[/snapback]​*


where is the bay bombs show at?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 24 2005, 10:19 PM
> *HULK????????
> [snapback]3472135[/snapback]​*


LMAO!!
:roflmao:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 25 2005, 08:27 AM
> *LMAO!!
> :roflmao:
> [snapback]3473554[/snapback]​*


what up? i thought you were gonna be out here riding on sundays?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2005, 09:55 AM
> *what up? i thought you were gonna be out here riding on sundays?
> [snapback]3473625[/snapback]​*


HUH....HE WAS THE ONE SAYING CARS LOOK BETTER IN DAY TIME....HE MENT SAC...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2005, 09:55 AM
> *what up? i thought you were gonna be out here riding on sundays?
> [snapback]3473625[/snapback]​*


I have to get the car runing again 1st!
Cat went out.
Im already wanting to redo shit on it.Im not happy with it. :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 25 2005, 10:03 AM
> *HUH....HE WAS THE ONE SAYING CARS LOOK BETTER IN DAY TIME....HE MENT SAC...
> [snapback]3473641[/snapback]​*


BELIEVE ME,it KILLS me not rolling down KING and Santa Clara St.
I have a Family thing I have to be at next week,but HOPEFULLY I should be rolling out during August!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 25 2005, 10:17 AM
> *BELIEVE ME,it KILLS me not rolling down KING and Santa Clara St.
> I have a Family thing I have to be at next week,but HOPEFULLY I should be rolling out during August!
> [snapback]3473701[/snapback]​*


I watched "Duke of Earl" last night. Funny the first scene is Story and King. Never been there, Imma have to check it out.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 25 2005, 12:53 PM
> *I watched "Duke of Earl" last night. Funny the first scene is Story and King. Never been there, Imma have to check it out.
> [snapback]3474606[/snapback]​*


LOL...OL...SCHOOL MOVIE....YOU HAVE IT ON VHS RIGHT?


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 25 2005, 01:05 PM
> *LOL...OL...SCHOOL MOVIE....YOU HAVE IT ON VHS RIGHT?
> [snapback]3474719[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: Tokerstown and 14th street have been at war for years Duke. Since when is Indio your friend..... Damn, I have the whole movie memorized


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 25 2005, 01:13 PM
> *:biggrin: Tokerstown and 14th street have been at war for years Duke. Since when is Indio your friend..... Damn, I have the whole movie memorized
> [snapback]3474787[/snapback]​*


CROSS THAT LINE,


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

HE'S A RANKER AND CANT BE TRUSTED!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 25 2005, 12:05 PM
> *LOL...OL...SCHOOL MOVIE....YOU HAVE IT ON VHS RIGHT?
> [snapback]3474719[/snapback]​*


beta :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

667


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

LAZER DISK


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

got the sound track on 12"


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 25 2005, 02:42 PM
> *got the sound track on 12"
> [snapback]3475495[/snapback]​*


45'S


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Where you been at all my life?

You told me it was forever Cisco. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2005)

Damn, the movie is from 1984. San Jo hasn't changed much.... Still wearing Cascades.... O wait, cholos shave their heads now. Here is 98shark in his early years, before he shaved his head.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

hogan got a new cart

[attachmentid=224242]


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

<>


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

who's ElCamino??


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

read the plates :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

I think I'm in Love :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 26 2005, 10:34 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3481759[/snapback]​*


Gave me a...
*8=====D*


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 26 2005, 02:51 PM
> *Post that picture of me from the Individuals picnic...
> [snapback]3483607[/snapback]​*




this one???


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Jul 26 2005, 03:12 PM
> *this one???
> [snapback]3483821[/snapback]​*


That pic was taken of me as I was watcing DIPPINIT walk by in a spedo!

He likes to smell my boxers!


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 26 2005, 04:34 PM
> *That pic was taken of me as I was watcing DIPPINIT walk by in a spedo!
> 
> He likes to smell my boxers!
> [snapback]3484573[/snapback]​*



Chale, I like to smell this eh....


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

back to topic :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2005)

guess the pinche topic died


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

hmm..well, anybody going to the grand pix???


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

IS THE GARLIC FESTIVAL THIS WEEK END ?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

well, its not san jo but the Bay Bombs and the Streetlow shows are this weekend


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jul 29 2005, 12:26 AM
> *IS THE GARLIC FESTIVAL THIS WEEK END ?
> [snapback]3502405[/snapback]​*


yeah starts today


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

any one gonna bring their cars out this weekend?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

well be out there on sat. and sunday after the show :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

Just wanted to let every one know that there is a new auto parts store in San Jose right on Santa Clara st. Its called BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS so next time your out cruzin look out for it. Its at 995 E Santa Clara St. and 21 St. next to the bank of the west. They are open mon-sat 8-8 and sun 9-5. ph# 298-1421.


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jul 29 2005, 10:08 AM
> *any one gonna bring their cars out this weekend?
> [snapback]3504715[/snapback]​*


 COME CHECK OUT BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS AT 995 E SANTA CLARA ST. & 21 ST. NEXT TO THE BANK OF THE WEST 298-1421


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

Hey every1 dont forget the "Fascinating Sounds Presents Back In The Bay 2" on Aug 7th at the Napredak picnic grounds same place it was last year...There is going to be a car hop contest there...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jul 29 2005, 04:13 PM
> *COME CHECK OUT BIG DADDYS AUTO PARTS AT 995 E SANTA CLARA ST. & 21 ST. NEXT TO THE BANK OF THE WEST 298-1421
> [snapback]3506061[/snapback]​*


What ind of parts you selling


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jul 29 2005, 02:20 PM
> *What ind of parts you selling
> [snapback]3506114[/snapback]​*


auto parts maybe ? :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

shitttttt felt like cinco de mayo last night...pack a fuck.......


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

it was crazy i didnt see cops in riot gear or pushing people around like all the other weekends, tazer gunning or baton swinging... :0 probably cuz of the outtatowners here for the races...


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

ANOTHER SUNDAY :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 31 2005, 08:12 PM
> *ANOTHER SUNDAY :cheesy:
> [snapback]3517853[/snapback]​*


oh shit .its out .............real nice ........sharkside reppin the home town


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

Damn san jo is looking lovely this summer :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

OK you guys street Low show in frisco is over...Ok lets bring it back to the bay back to San Jose...On Aug 7th the Napredak picnic grounds at 770 Montaque expressway off of 880..The same place as it was last year...Come and chk out the raiderettes and take a pic with them a week b4 the raiders go to frisco and wooped those pervs(lol talking about their training video) ass...on the 13th....there is going to be a car hop contest...chk in time is going to be at 6:30 am instead of 6:00am so come on you guys and support the bay area...


----------



## 67VERT (Mar 24, 2005)

Does anyone have any info on the Duke's C.C. movie night on the 13th of August at the old Salt & Pepper's restuarant just past the Arena ?. They passed out some flyer's at the Bay Bomb's show, but i cant find it ......... there gonna have music out there and show a movie ,they showed ''up in smoke'' last year..........


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Good to see Bills 64 on the street!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigbearsj_@Aug 1 2005, 12:58 AM
> *OK you guys street Low show in frisco is over...Ok lets bring it back to the bay back to San Jose...On Aug 7th the Napredak picnic grounds at 770 Montaque expressway off of 880..The same place as it was last year...Come and chk out the raiderettes and take a pic with them a week b4 the raiders go to frisco and wooped those pervs(lol talking about their training video) ass...on the 13th....there is going to be a car hop contest...chk in time is going to be at 6:30 am instead of 6:00am so come on you guys and support the bay area...
> [snapback]3518930[/snapback]​*


SPAM?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 1 2005, 09:35 AM
> *SPAM?
> [snapback]3520163[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jul 31 2005, 11:19 PM
> *oh shit .its out .............real nice ........sharkside reppin the home town
> [snapback]3518245[/snapback]​*


I thought you were from saratoga?


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 1 2005, 10:57 AM
> *I thought you were from saratoga?
> [snapback]3520269[/snapback]​*



La Puente


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIPPINIT_@Aug 1 2005, 11:17 AM
> *La Puente
> [snapback]3520407[/snapback]​*


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 31 2005, 08:54 AM
> *shitttttt felt like cinco de mayo last night...pack a fuck.......
> [snapback]3514184[/snapback]​*


yea i heard that it was crackin out there


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 1 2005, 08:53 AM
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3520250[/snapback]​*


its true


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 31 2005, 09:54 AM
> *shitttttt felt like cinco de mayo last night...pack a fuck.......
> [snapback]3514184[/snapback]​*


SAT NIGHT WAS PACK SEEN YOU ROLL THREW WITH COAST ONE I BE OUT THIS SAT GOING TO HOT :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearsj (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 1 2005, 09:35 AM
> *SPAM?
> [snapback]3520163[/snapback]​*




NO ITS NOT SPAM!!! WHY ARE YOU HUNGRY i GOT SOME SPAM IN MY CUBBARDS IF YOU WANT SOME!!!  :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

get that song IM A KING - TI FEAT LIL SCRAPPY....SHIT IS TIGHT


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 31 2005, 10:13 PM
> *:0
> [snapback]3517859[/snapback]​*


damn wish i was able to make it out looks like it was koo out there bill you got the 64 put back together quick homie 
:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigbearsj_@Aug 1 2005, 11:33 PM
> *NO ITS NOT SPAM!!! WHY ARE YOU HUNGRY i GOT SOME SPAM IN MY CUBBARDS IF YOU WANT SOME!!!    :roflmao:  :cheesy:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [snapback]3525902[/snapback]​*


more spam?


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

so whos roll out this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Aug 4 2005, 09:45 AM
> *so whos roll out this weekend :biggrin:
> [snapback]3540638[/snapback]​*


me


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67VERT_@Aug 1 2005, 02:45 AM~3518988
> *Does anyone have any info on the Duke's C.C. movie night on the 13th of August at the old Salt & Pepper's restuarant just past the Arena ?. They passed out some flyer's at the Bay Bomb's show, but i cant find it ......... there gonna have music out there and show a movie  ,they showed ''up in smoke'' last year..........
> *


Hey  I got one of those flyers, I'll see if I can find it and scan it. It was hella cool last year.... it was a long day though, cause it fell on the same day as the Inspirations BBQ at La Raza Park.

Anyways, yeah, I'll look for the flyer for you :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 4 2005, 04:02 PM~3542058
> *Hey   I got one of those flyers, I'll see if I can find it and scan it.  It was hella cool last year.... it was a long day though, cause it fell on the same day as the Inspirations BBQ at La Raza Park.
> 
> Anyways, yeah, I'll look for the flyer for you :thumbsup:
> *


Jenn,Whats craccin?!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Jul 31 2005, 09:13 PM~3517859
> *:0
> *



The SJ on the trunk is bad ass, good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 4 2005, 03:04 PM~3542065
> *Jenn,Whats craccin?!
> *


I finally decided to take a break here at work, pretty shitty timing since my day is almost over. Figured I'd get on LIL and see what's been going on in here.  

So, it looks like everyone is still meeting at 'the dog' or Roosevelt Park on Sunday afternoons (??)


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Aug 4 2005, 04:06 PM~3542088
> *I finally decided to take a break here at work, pretty shitty timing since my day is almost over.  Figured I'd get on LIL and see what's been going on in here.
> 
> So, it looks like everyone is still meeting at 'the dog' or Roosevelt Park on Sunday afternoons  (??)
> *


I aint seen you in a minute so just wanted to drop a line.

From what I heard Roosevelt is the spot.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

who's riding tonight? coast one , carlos? take the 98 shark out there , east side riders take the all night thang out there..... i'll be out there tonight :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 5 2005, 04:36 PM~3548472
> *who's riding tonight?  coast one , carlos? take the 98 shark out there , east side riders take the all night thang out there..... i'll be out there tonight :cheesy:
> *


NA BRO......I DONT REALLY GO OUT ON FRIDAY...CAUSE I WORK ON SATURDAYS....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

im down fuck it .......i get off work at 1130 but after im down what time u goin to be out there cutt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 5 2005, 04:40 PM~3548498
> *NA BRO......I DONT REALLY GO OUT ON FRIDAY...CAUSE I WORK ON SATURDAYS....
> *


 :uh: hows the pinstripin go ? is he done


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 5 2005, 04:43 PM~3548526
> *:uh: hows the pinstripin go ? is he done
> *


LOL....YEAH....FROM 1PM TO 930PM....AND ABOUT 195842 STORIES....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 5 2005, 04:51 PM~3548568
> *LOL....YEAH....FROM 1PM TO 930PM....AND ABOUT 195842 STORIES....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u aint lyin


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 5 2005, 04:55 PM~3548589
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u aint lyin
> *


MOST OF THEM BULLSHIT....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 5 2005, 03:40 PM~3548498
> *NA BRO......I DONT REALLY GO OUT ON FRIDAY...CAUSE I WORK ON SATURDAYS....
> *


fuck it.... pull a all nighter :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 5 2005, 06:57 PM~3549241
> *fuck it.... pull a all nighter  :biggrin:
> *


OK PAY MY BILLS.....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 5 2005, 03:42 PM~3548517
> *im down fuck it .......i get off work at 1130 but after im down what time u goin to be out there cutt
> *


probably 10:30 - 11 , i'll wait till 11:30 dont matter


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 5 2005, 05:58 PM~3549244
> *OK PAY MY BILLS.....
> *


take foodstamps?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 5 2005, 03:51 PM~3548568
> *LOL....YEAH....FROM 1PM TO 930PM....AND ABOUT 195842 STORIES....
> *



lol what he talk about


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

whos dippin


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

what time do u guys rollout there and where do u meet up at? i might roll out there if i get back from manteca at a decent time


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Aug 6 2005, 09:57 PM~3554417
> *what time do u guys rollout there and where do u meet up at? i might roll out there if i get back from manteca at a decent time
> *


all depends.....santa clara street.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

anyone down? we will be out there. 5/6


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 7 2005, 11:21 AM~3556422
> *anyone down? we will be out there. 5/6
> *


see you out there


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 7 2005, 01:40 PM~3556462
> *see you out there
> *


say that every weekend


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 7 2005, 12:10 PM~3556547
> *say that every weekend
> *


i will be there .....don't worry mija :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TOOK A RIDE OUT THERE TODAY MET UP WITH THE SHARKSIDE MEMBERS AND LIL RICK (PSTA)CHILLED FOR A MINUTE HAD SOME SODA'S AND A LITTLE CARNE ASADA (GOOD LOOKING OUT CARLOS )....................AL FROM MY CLUB CAME BY AND JIMMY FROM VIEJITOS SHOWED UP FOR A MINUTE ...........I WANTED TO STAY A LITTLE LONGER BUT THE WIFE CALLED AND DIDN'T HAVE HER KEYS SO I HAD TO BOUNCE ............MAYBE NEXT SUNDAY ...................
ENJOYS A FEW PICS 

MR SHARKS SAN JO STLYE LINCOLN


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0 SHARKSIDE


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THIS GUY GOT PULLED OVER AND CUFFED AND STUFFED THEN HAD HIS CAR TOWED AWAY (POOR BASTARD) ALL OF WHICH WE HAD FRONT ROW SEATS


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ONE MORE


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

thats what happens to bangers :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SAN JO 64 ........EVEN BETTER IN PERSON :thumbsup:


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

damn that came out nice


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

hew rich isnt that---- sjpd pig :angry:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CO-PILOT (Aug 12, 2004)

pimpalicous


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL GORDO1_@Aug 7 2005, 08:13 PM~3558394
> *hew  rich isnt that---- sjpd pig  :angry:
> *


COULD BE ? :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

CARLOS Q-ING IT UP (I KNOW HOW YOU DON'T LIKE TO SHOW YOUR FACE )


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

CLEAN FLEET


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

DARKSIDE68


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

CARLOS CAPRICE (SORRY FOR THE SHITTY PIC  )


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

REAL NICE 59 DROP ROLLIN BY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

MY COUPE AND AL'S IMPALA (LUXURIOUS C.C.)


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

JIMMYS BOMB-BURBAN


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

perfect evening for a little cruise :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408Shark_@Aug 7 2005, 08:32 PM~3558515
> *perfect evening for a little cruise :thumbsup:
> *


TRUE TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

another sunday in SJ :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

oh yeah thanks rich.....sharkside cooler and chair now...lol
came w/ soda too


----------



## 81 Hustle (May 12, 2005)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

NICE PICS MISTER SHARK ..........WISH I COULD HAVE STAYED LONGER


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 7 2005, 09:09 PM~3558823
> *oh yeah thanks rich.....sharkside cooler and chair now...lol
> came w/  soda too
> *


AT LEAST THE COOLER MATCHES YOUR RIDE HOMIE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 7 2005, 11:11 PM~3558842
> *AT LEAST THE COOLER MATCHES YOUR RIDE HOMIE
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 7 2005, 09:12 PM~3558850
> *
> *


I WILL PIC IT UP AT YOUR WORK THIS WEEK .........REMEMBER TO FILL IT WITH CORONA'S AND TECATE BEFORE YOU GIVE IT BACK


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

looks like a good turn out in san jo i will try to come down next week


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 7 2005, 09:17 PM~3558424
> *CARLOS Q-ING IT UP (I KNOW HOW YOU DON'T LIKE TO SHOW YOUR FACE )
> *


 :thumbsup: what were you q-ing ?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 8 2005, 08:02 AM~3560088
> *:thumbsup:  what were you q-ing ?
> *


what up matt..i seen you across the street should of came by... :cheesy: next week


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Aug 7 2005, 11:20 PM~3558897
> *looks like a good turn out in san jo i will try to come down next week
> *


we do this every sunday..... :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:0


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 8 2005, 06:14 AM~3560109
> *what  up matt..i seen you across the street should of came by... :cheesy: next week
> *


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 8 2005, 07:14 AM~3560109
> *what  up matt..i seen you across the street should of came by... :cheesy: next week
> *


i know pops-Gilbert told me to go over there too , but i just thought you were bar-qing for the family & homies....i just went out there to help my cuz out in his caprice something went wrong with his ignition


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 8 2005, 09:34 AM~3560560
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 8 2005, 03:59 PM~3562407
> *i know pops-Gilbert told me to go over there too , but i just thought you were bar-qing for the family & homies....i just went out there to help my cuz out  in his caprice something went wrong with his ignition
> *


na.....i was just there.....bring your Q next week....how was the party saturday.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Gordo64ss (Jan 14, 2005)

Anyone know of any carshows in september or october????


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 8 2005, 03:03 PM~3562439
> *na.....i was just there.....bring your Q next week....how was the party saturday.
> *


cool i'll see whats up, the party was tight the girl was crazy i was high then a motha fuc!ka.....shouldve went it was at chuy's house, he didnt tell you about it?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gordo64ss_@Aug 8 2005, 10:37 PM~3565410
> *Anyone know of any carshows in september or october????
> *


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 8 2005, 11:57 PM~3565482
> *cool i'll see whats up, the party was tight the girl was crazy i was high then a motha fuc!ka.....shouldve went it was at chuy's house, he didnt tell you about it?
> *


Just be there next sunday.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gordo64ss_@Aug 8 2005, 10:37 PM~3565410
> *Anyone know of any carshows in september or october????
> *


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 7 2005, 09:16 PM~3558876
> *I WILL PIC IT UP AT YOUR WORK THIS WEEK .........REMEMBER TO FILL IT WITH CORONA'S AND TECATE BEFORE YOU GIVE IT BACK
> *


ttt


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Gordo64ss_@Aug 8 2005, 10:37 PM~3565410
> *Anyone know of any carshows in september or october????
> *


----------



## Gordo64ss (Jan 14, 2005)

Thanks Guys....... For all the info.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

whos going to be out there this weekend??


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

bringing your car down this week?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 11 2005, 10:14 AM~3593084
> *bringing your car down this week?
> *


Si.


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THANKS FOR THE SINGLE MODELO MR SHARK


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 11 2005, 05:43 PM~3596011
> *THANKS FOR THE SINGLE MODELO MR SHARK
> *


LOL...LIKE THAT HUH....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

so whats up for the weekend? whos goin out ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 11 2005, 03:44 PM~3596022
> *LOL...LIKE THAT HUH....
> *


MADE ME WISH FOR MORE


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

whats on the menu this weekend?


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 12 2005, 09:18 AM~3603585
> *whats on the menu this weekend?
> *


meow.................lol


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Aug 12 2005, 12:20 PM~3604490
> *meow.................lol
> *


I was hopein for dog!Like The dog Taco we ate in TJ that time!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

mmmm... almost lunch time! :cheesy:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 12 2005, 12:24 PM~3604520
> *mmmm... almost lunch time! :cheesy:
> *


I know,and Im starvin like marvin!


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 12 2005, 11:22 AM~3604505
> *I was hopein for dog!Like The dog Taco we ate in TJ that time!!!! :biggrin:
> *


TASTE LIKE CHICKEN.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

*RAIDERRRRRRS*


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 12 2005, 03:18 PM~3606391
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good shit right there


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 11 2005, 05:00 PM~3596819
> *so whats up for the weekend? whos goin out ?
> *


im down for saturday, you gonna head out there matt?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by city of sharks_@Aug 12 2005, 08:37 PM~3607676
> *im down for saturday, you gonna head out there matt?
> *


yea i'm down after the game ? gonna be packed isnt tonight 94.9 having that freestyle concert at the tank?


----------



## CadillacRub408 (Mar 18, 2003)

RAIDER GAME FO SHO...................FUCK THE NINERS


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 13 2005, 11:27 AM~3610049
> *yea i'm down after the game ? gonna be packed isnt tonight 94.9 having that freestyle concert at the tank?
> *


yeh the concert tonite


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 13 2005, 09:27 AM~3610049
> *yea i'm down after the game ? gonna be packed isnt tonight 94.9 having that freestyle concert at the tank?
> *


fuk you were up early this mornin queer boy, i get outta work at 1130 so ill hit you up round 9 so we can all meet up n shit


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

who's riding today? we will be out there around 5:30pm


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 14 2005, 08:49 AM~3614902
> *who's riding today? we will be out there around 5:30pm
> *


see you out there bro


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

just got back from the strip.. it was coo... met PSTA and sanjose64... <------clean ass ride...!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

best sunday.... :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 14 2005, 10:35 PM~3620841
> *best sunday.... :0
> *


true that.............. :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

see you guys at the show


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

sick.....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

damn wish i coulda been there today... uffin:


----------



## 543Records (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 14 2005, 10:35 PM~3620841
> *best sunday.... :0
> *


sure looks like it  .........back on the map!!!!! now we need to see some hopping action or find a spot where its coo.....for now I can just stare at the pix    good turn out!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 543Records_@Aug 15 2005, 12:45 AM~3622434
> *sure looks like it  .........back on the map!!!!! now we need to see some hopping action or find a spot where its coo.....for now I can just stare at the pix       good turn out!!!!!!!!!
> *


Did any get pics of my shit swingin?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS,SHARKSIDE,EAST SIDE RIDERS,LUXURIOUS,AND KOOL IMPRESSIONS WERE REPPING AT THE PARK YESTERDAY!


----------



## CHEAP THRILLS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 15 2005, 06:33 AM~3625263
> *INDIVIDUALS,SHARKSIDE,EAST SIDE RIDERS,LUXURIOUS,AND KOOL IMPRESSIONS WERE REPPING AT THE PARK YESTERDAY!
> *


damn my car broke down on the way over there...


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

PSTA CARS WAS GETTIN OFF.....  I THINK CARLOS HAS PICS OF YOUR SHIT SWINGIN ,TELL HIS ASS TO POST


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 15 2005, 06:30 AM~3625258
> *Did any get pics of my shit swingin?
> *


post pics of his car swingin :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WHO EVER DIDNT SEE IT SWINGING SHOULD OF BEEN THERE...IM NOT GOING TO POST THE PICTURES.


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 15 2005, 06:30 AM~3625258
> *Did any get pics of my shit swingin?
> *



was it on the bumper? :biggrin:


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

T T T


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 15 2005, 03:27 PM~3628284
> *WHO EVER DIDNT SEE IT SWINGING SHOULD OF BEEN THERE...IM NOT GOING TO POST THE PICTURES.
> *


lol damm like that

then email them to me


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MonteMan_@Aug 15 2005, 05:41 PM~3628722
> *was it on the bumper?  :biggrin:
> *


Coils were already collapsed!was about 5 inches from hitting it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 16 2005, 03:03 AM~3633820
> *Coils were already collapsed!was about 5 inches from hitting it!
> *



line it up to my bumper :0


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Aug 15 2005, 03:27 PM~3628284
> *WHO EVER DIDNT SEE IT SWINGING SHOULD OF BEEN THERE...IM NOT GOING TO POST THE PICTURES.
> *


 :uh: pictures probably came out blurry anyway :roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SPEED MERCHANT IS HAVING THERE COOL RIDES HOT NIGHTS GET TOGEATHER FRIDAY THE 18TH AT 5:30 - 7:30
FREE HOT DOGS AND SODA'S 
COME BY SEE SOME CLEAN CARS AND KICK BACK


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 16 2005, 09:55 PM~3640135
> *SPEED MERCHANT IS HAVING THERE COOL RIDES HOT NIGHTS GET TOGEATHER FRIDAY THE 18TH AT 5:30 - 7:30
> FREE HOT DOGS AND SODA'S
> COME BY SEE SOME CLEAN CARS AND KICK BACK
> *


19th


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Aug 16 2005, 10:09 PM~3640457
> *19th
> *


my bad :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 16 2005, 10:55 PM~3640135
> *SPEED MERCHANT IS HAVING THERE COOL RIDES HOT NIGHTS GET TOGEATHER FRIDAY THE 18TH AT 5:30 - 7:30
> FREE HOT DOGS AND SODA'S
> COME BY SEE SOME CLEAN CARS AND KICK BACK
> *


im there :biggrin: couldnt go last week but im off this friday :biggrin: is there a limit on the free hot dogs :cheesy: cuase i could eat :biggrin: j/k hopefully the boys go too


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 17 2005, 02:22 PM~3643853
> *im there  :biggrin: couldnt go last week but im off this friday  :biggrin:  is there a limit on the free hot dogs :cheesy:  cuase i could eat :biggrin: j/k hopefully the boys go too
> *


got a whole can for you ralph


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

o hell yeah i there better have too :biggrin: just incase


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 17 2005, 11:23 PM~3647595
> *o hell yeah i there better have too  :biggrin: just incase
> *


I GOT 12 CASES OF THE MEATLESS DOGS ..............BRING THE FAMILY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 16 2005, 08:55 PM~3640135
> *SPEED MERCHANT IS HAVING THERE COOL RIDES HOT NIGHTS GET TOGEATHER FRIDAY THE 18TH AT 5:30 - 7:30
> FREE HOT DOGS AND SODA'S
> COME BY SEE SOME CLEAN CARS AND KICK BACK
> *


tttt


----------



## SJPD_PIG (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 16 2005, 08:55 PM~3640135
> *SPEED MERCHANT IS HAVING THERE COOL RIDES HOT NIGHTS GET TOGEATHER FRIDAY THE 18TH AT 5:30 - 7:30
> FREE HOT DOGS AND SODA'S
> COME BY SEE SOME CLEAN CARS AND KICK BACK
> *


I will be there ?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

oh shit he's baaack


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

vete ala verga pinche piggy


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SJPD_PIG_@Aug 18 2005, 09:01 PM~3654996
> *I will be there ?
> *


fucker ................ :angry:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

TTT


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

neone cruisin tonight  , is brenton wood gonna b at music n da park ??


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by city of sharks_@Aug 25 2005, 05:30 PM~3692911
> *neone cruisin tonight    , is brenton wood gonna b at music n da park ??
> *


thats next week, its rock this week...  

mike epps is at improv tonite...


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 25 2005, 05:05 PM~3693136
> *thats next week, its rock this week...
> 
> mike epps is at improv tonite...
> *


o fo sho, everyone tellin me this week shieeett, thanks homie, well i guess next week it is :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

another sunday


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

sick


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

it was coo today seen and met some new faces today...... oldskool66 62 t-bird bill jack and to guys from goodfellas.... dont remember too good... see u guys next week....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

it was a cool day in the big east san jo :thumbsup:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Aug 28 2005, 09:26 PM~3710491
> *it was coo today seen and met some new faces today...... oldskool66 62 t-bird bill jack and to guys from goodfellas.... dont remember too good... see u guys next week....
> *


it was cool meetin you to lil homie


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

you too big guy........


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

it was cool to meet all the lil crowd  but my pics look like shit,i think i'm done for the year,till i get it right  nice pics of the rest of the crowd


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

just chillen... uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by oldskool6six_@Aug 28 2005, 09:51 PM~3710630
> *it was cool to meet all the lil crowd  but my pics look like shit,i think i'm done for the year,till i get it right  nice pics of the rest of the crowd
> *


 :roflmao: i didnt think so, the cars lookin good, just need to put the hood on, im sure it will make a biigg difference. mufukas bad man


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 28 2005, 09:54 PM~3710650
> *:roflmao:  i didnt think so, the cars lookin good, just need to put the hood on, im sure it will make a biigg difference. mufukas bad man
> *


good lookin coast,i just dont like the paint,it looks like shit.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

well i was watchin Caliswangin 36 today and the homie spotted this layitlow celeb...

:0 :biggrin: 
[attachmentid=259447]


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 29 2005, 12:23 AM~3710978
> *well i was watchin Caliswangin 36 today and the homie spotted this layitlow celeb...
> 
> :0  :biggrin:
> ...


is that the famous psta? :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Aug 28 2005, 11:56 PM~3711271
> *is that the famous psta? :biggrin:
> *


more like infamous


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 29 2005, 10:11 AM~3712082
> *more like infamous
> *


Thats right!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Aug 29 2005, 08:44 AM~3712284
> *Thats right!
> *


WOULDNT' OR COULDNT BE WRONG :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 29 2005, 09:23 AM~3711915
> *
> 
> 
> ...




nice truck.............. :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 29 2005, 08:23 AM~3711915
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Truck looks real nice, but not sure who owns it. I see different people driving it.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 29 2005, 04:03 PM~3714533
> *Truck looks real nice, but not sure who owns it.  I see different people driving it.
> *




You know who owns it.... :biggrin: Its hard to drive two cars at the same time.....


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i saw one that looked similar after he drove away. didnt have skirts and the trim. thought it was the same one at first.


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 29 2005, 04:03 PM~3714533
> *Truck looks real nice, but not sure who owns it.  I see different people driving it.
> *



VVVVVVV If you don't know now you know VVVVVVV :roflmao: 4 Rent


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Aug 29 2005, 04:42 PM~3714771
> *i saw one that looked similar after he drove away. didnt have skirts and the trim. thought it was the same one at first.
> *


Yah not to many people have the strips, skirts, bumper guard


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

Nice Cad oldskool6six :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 29 2005, 03:03 PM~3714533
> *Truck looks real nice, but not sure who owns it.  I see different people driving it.
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## oldskool6six (Jun 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 29 2005, 05:15 PM~3715350
> *Nice Cad oldskool6six :biggrin:
> *


thanks,need more work to be where i want.


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

it was pretty cool meeting the homies from sharkside and ragz2envy... it had been a while since i'd taken the bird to san jo....


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Aug 29 2005, 03:12 PM~3714597
> *You know who owns it....  :biggrin:  Its hard to drive two cars at the same time.....
> *


  Yeah it is hard, try driving three. I am glad your guys show was so close to my house.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Fucc,I have a hard enough time driving 1!!!


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Aug 29 2005, 03:12 PM~3714597
> *You know who owns it....  :biggrin:  Its hard to drive two cars at the same time.....
> *


  Yeah it is hard, try driving three. I am glad your guys show was so close to my house.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 30 2005, 12:19 PM~3720056
> * Yeah it is hard, try driving three.  I am glad your guys show was so close to my house.
> *




It sucks. You know what would look bad ass. If you got your self a three car trailer. :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Aug 30 2005, 11:22 AM~3720076
> *It sucks.  You know what would look bad ass. If you got your self a three car trailer. :biggrin:
> *


Damn, that would be nice. But, then I would need a dually crew cab to pull it. For now I am looking for a one car trailer for a good price. If you know of one for sale let me know.


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 30 2005, 12:45 PM~3720218
> *Damn, that would be nice.  But, then I would need a dually crew cab to pull it.  For now I am looking for a one car trailer for a good price.  If you know of one for sale let me know.
> *


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 29 2005, 05:06 PM~3715304
> *VVVVVVV  If you don't know now you know VVVVVVV :roflmao:  4 Rent
> *


 :biggrin: I think the guy who drives this has this on the back of his shirt. :biggrin:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 30 2005, 03:19 PM~3721096
> *:biggrin: I think the guy who drives this has this on the back of his shirt. :biggrin:
> *



So not only were you checking out the Truck but the guy driving it to  uffin: :roflmao: 

Nice plaque is that the next option if dUkes dont work out......


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:0


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 30 2005, 03:11 PM~3721837
> *So not only were you checking out the Truck but the guy driving it to   uffin: :roflmao:
> 
> Nice plaque is that the next option if dUkes dont work out......
> *


OH SHIT :0


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Aug 30 2005, 05:57 PM~3722123
> *OH SHIT  :0
> *


 :0 :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## MR1450 (May 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 30 2005, 02:19 PM~3721096
> *:biggrin: I think the guy who drives this has this on the back of his shirt. :biggrin:
> *


In case you were wondering who that was ..............


It was me .


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 30 2005, 04:11 PM~3721837
> *So not only were you checking out the Truck but the guy driving it to   uffin: :roflmao:
> 
> Nice plaque is that the next option if dUkes dont work out......
> *


 :0


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

Just remember me and 53chevy's go way back.. This is just all fun and games.

TTFT


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Viejitos In Da House_@Aug 31 2005, 06:36 AM~3725431
> *Just remember me and 53chevy's go way back..  This is just all fun and games.
> 
> TTFT
> ...


That's right, Jimmy is my God son and I was only messing with him. I know he only lets his Homies he can trust drive his Bad Ass Truck. I only let one or two people drive my rides too.


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@Aug 30 2005, 03:19 PM~3721096
> *:biggrin: I think the guy who drives this has this on the back of his shirt. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 31 2005, 11:09 AM~3726547
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:around: :around:


----------



## forty7oldsbomb (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Aug 31 2005, 11:17 AM~3726590
> *:around:  :around:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by forty7oldsbomb_@Aug 31 2005, 11:27 AM~3726652
> *:uh:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

COOL RIDES HOT NIGHTS GET TOGEATHER AT SPEED MERCHANT ON LINCOLN 
FRIDAY NIGHT SEPT 2ND 5:30 TO 7:30
SHOW OFF YOUR LOW LOW 
FREE HOT DOGGS SODA'S AND CHIPS


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 1 2005, 10:10 AM~3732741
> *COOL RIDES HOT NIGHTS GET TOGEATHER AT SPEED MERCHANT ON LINCOLN
> FRIDAY NIGHT SEPT 2ND 5:30 TO 7:30
> SHOW OFF YOUR LOW LOW
> ...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 1 2005, 09:10 AM~3732741
> *COOL RIDES HOT NIGHTS GET TOGEATHER AT SPEED MERCHANT ON LINCOLN
> FRIDAY NIGHT SEPT 2ND 5:30 TO 7:30
> SHOW OFF YOUR LOW LOW
> ...


:thumbsup:

Can we still setup the domino table?
[attachmentid=262979]


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

aint nutin happin in san jose i wuz thur last week and it was week


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

I only seen a clean ass orange 79 regal


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Sep 1 2005, 02:14 PM~3734986
> *:thumbsup:
> 
> Can we still setup the domino table?
> ...


4 sure :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 1 2005, 08:10 AM~3732741
> *COOL RIDES HOT NIGHTS GET TOGEATHER AT SPEED MERCHANT ON LINCOLN
> FRIDAY NIGHT SEPT 2ND 5:30 TO 7:30
> SHOW OFF YOUR LOW LOW
> ...


ttt


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Sep 1 2005, 05:17 PM~3735484
> *I only seen a clean ass orange 79 regal
> *


 :dunno: :twak:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

anybody going out tonite


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408sjsharkin_@Sep 3 2005, 10:39 AM~3745389
> *anybody going out tonite
> *


im down to ride tonight 

 who else goin?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

SO ANYTHING COMIN UP ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

dunno, back to sunday afternoons or chillen with the hyphy squad on saturday nights :uh: ... :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2005, 03:15 PM~3771300
> *dunno, back to sunday afternoons or chillen with the hyphy squad on saturday nights :uh: ... :dunno:
> *


SUNDAY ALWAYS SOUNDS GOOD


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2005, 03:15 PM~3771300
> *dunno, back to sunday afternoons or chillen with the hyphy squad on saturday nights :uh: ... :dunno:
> *


:banghead: sometimes but only at the club, never in dem rides :biggrin:


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Sep 7 2005, 03:40 PM~3771461
> *SUNDAY ALWAYS SOUNDS GOOD
> *


same place same time im guessin :dunno:


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2005, 05:15 PM~3771300
> *dunno, back to sunday afternoons or chillen with the hyphy squad on saturday nights :uh: ... :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttmft uffin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

so anyone go out today ?


----------



## 408SHARK (Mar 25, 2004)

T T T


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Sep 7 2005, 04:15 PM~3771300
> *dunno, back to sunday afternoons or chillen with the hyphy squad on saturday nights :uh: ... :dunno:
> *


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Sep 13 2005, 10:36 PM~3810490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

ha!


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

the newark days car show is this saturday...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Whats up San jo?!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 3 2005, 09:23 AM~3932204
> *Whats up San jo?!
> *


WHATS UP


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

ttft


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Oct 3 2005, 08:35 AM~3932275
> *WHATS UP
> *


fuck i would like to know myself :dunno:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 13 2005, 11:27 AM~3993705
> *ttt
> *


sup coast


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

so when's the next hop?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 13 2005, 03:33 PM~3995257
> *sup coast
> *


nothin much, anyone going to pamona this weekend??


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by juiced_@Oct 13 2005, 08:32 PM~3996565
> *so when's the next hop?
> *


NEXT YEAR


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 08:15 AM~3998912
> *NEXT YEAR
> *


 Are you refering to your car, or hop contest in general ? :biggrin: 

Coverage from the KOS show on the DVD. And I see something familiar on there.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Oct 14 2005, 12:50 PM~4000274
> *Are you refering to your car, or hop contest in general ?  :biggrin:
> 
> Coverage from the KOS show on the DVD. And I see something familiar on there.
> ...


your ass?face down ass up?


----------



## Kontrol Phreaks (Sep 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 11:55 AM~4000300
> *your ass?face down ass up?
> *



No that's Pancake up, air pressure down, then hit it again. 80+ inches on the one hitter quitter.


:biggrin: 


Miss ya too buddy.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Oct 14 2005, 01:13 PM~4000418
> *No that's Pancake up, air pressure down, then hit it again. 80+ inches on the one hitter quitter.
> :biggrin:
> Miss ya too buddy.
> *


you do anal?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Oct 14 2005, 01:13 PM~4000418
> *No that's Pancake up, air pressure down, then hit it again. 80+ inches on the one hitter quitter.
> :biggrin:
> Miss ya too buddy.
> *


since you aint at sic anymore...they are running the shop differnt....


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kontrol Phreaks_@Oct 14 2005, 11:50 AM~4000274
> *Are you refering to your car, or hop contest in general ?  :biggrin:
> 
> Coverage from the KOS show on the DVD. And I see something familiar on there.
> ...



hey there is an interview..of me... :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Oct 14 2005, 01:21 PM~4000478
> *hey there is an interview..of me... :0  :0  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: shut up......


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 12:24 PM~4000501
> *:uh: shut up......
> *



what ever..... :angry:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Has anyone got this lowrider Scene yet. Support the HomyzRus team. Thyre good people. I need a copy still of Vol II.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 14 2005, 01:29 PM~4000529
> *Has anyone got this lowrider Scene yet.  Support the HomyzRus team.  Thyre good people.  I need a copy still of Vol II.
> *


$35.00+tax for you nono its 50


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 01:30 PM~4000534
> *$35.00+tax for you nono its 50
> *


na i heard they are going for 15


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 14 2005, 12:29 PM~4000529
> *Has anyone got this lowrider Scene yet.  Support the HomyzRus team.  Thyre good people.  I need a copy still of Vol II.
> *


WHO HAS IT SO I CAN BURN IT :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 14 2005, 12:29 PM~4000529
> *Has anyone got this lowrider Scene yet.  Support the HomyzRus team.  Thyre good people.  I need a copy still of Vol II.
> *



yeah they are...hella cool..... :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 11:30 AM~4000534
> *$35.00+tax for you nono its 50
> *


no mames guey


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 14 2005, 01:34 PM~4000564
> *WHO HAS IT SO I CAN BURN IT  :biggrin:
> *


10 bucks to burn it


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 12:35 PM~4000570
> *10 bucks to burn it
> *


YOU DO TRADES? I GOT HELLA SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 12:35 PM~4000570
> *10 bucks to burn it
> *


 :angry: :nono:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 11:30 AM~4000534
> *$35.00+tax for you nono its 50
> *


I trade you two truchas for one Scene :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 14 2005, 01:36 PM~4000575
> *YOU DO TRADES? I GOT HELLA SHIT :biggrin:
> *


what kinda trade?.......


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Oh yeah and this funky ass LilROB girls gone wild vid I got off of OG RIDER.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 14 2005, 12:36 PM~4000579
> *I trade you two truchas for one Scene  :biggrin:
> *


LOL


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 14 2005, 11:37 AM~4000594
> *LOL
> *


its in the mail.  :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 14 2005, 01:37 PM~4000591
> *Oh yeah and this funky ass LilROB girls gone wild vid I got off of OG RIDER.
> *


huh.....whats that nono? got a video from tony


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

JUST LET ME BORROW IT FOR 5 MINS AND ITS DONE 

NAH BUT WHERE DO YOU GET THOSE LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS AND HOW MUCH?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 11:38 AM~4000602
> *huh.....whats that nono? got a video from tony
> *


way back


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 14 2005, 01:36 PM~4000579
> *I trade you two truchas for one Scene  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 12:37 PM~4000588
> *what kinda trade?.......
> *


MOVIES , I GOT DUBS VIDEOS BUNCH OF MIX RAP VIDEOS FOR YOUR TV'S ON THE RIDE


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 14 2005, 01:38 PM~4000606
> *JUST LET ME BORROW IT FOR 5 MINS AND ITS DONE
> 
> NAH BUT WHERE DO YOU GET THOSE LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS AND HOW MUCH?
> *


from sergio....ill call him today


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 14 2005, 11:38 AM~4000606
> *JUST LET ME BORROW IT FOR 5 MINS AND ITS DONE
> 
> NAH BUT WHERE DO YOU GET THOSE LOWRIDER SCENE VIDEOS AND HOW MUCH?
> *


HomyzRus makes them and sells them. Good stuff on the real. Local boyz.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

WEBSITE? AND HOW MUCH


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 14 2005, 01:40 PM~4000615
> *MOVIES , I GOT DUBS VIDEOS BUNCH OF MIX RAP VIDEOS FOR YOUR TV'S ON THE RIDE
> *


hmmmmmmmm sounds good make me a copy....ill swing by and get it....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

I GUESS ILL SUPPORT THE HOMYZ , SINCE NO ONE GONNA LET ME BURN IT :machinegun:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 12:41 PM~4000631
> *hmmmmmmmm sounds good make me a copy....ill swing by and get it....
> *


I GOT PORN TOO


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Im thinking about tvs in the rag. in back of the seats????


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 14 2005, 11:43 AM~4000643
> *I GOT PORN TOO
> *


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 14 2005, 01:42 PM~4000635
> *I GUESS ILL SUPPORT THE HOMYZ , SINCE NO ONE GONNA LET ME BURN IT  :machinegun:
> *


just talk to him ill have the dvds tommorow....15 each....if anyone want one...hit me up.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

WHATS CRACKIN RICK !


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Same shit,different day!


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

RIGHT ON

LOL


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 14 2005, 01:49 PM~4000696
> *RIGHT ON
> 
> LOL
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

So Lisette, what was the interview like?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 14 2005, 01:51 PM~4000709
> *So Lisette, what was the interview like?
> *


what kind of interview? was she in a porn?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 12:52 PM~4000713
> *what kind of interview? was she in a porn?
> *


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 11:52 AM~4000713
> *what kind of interview? was she in a porn?
> *


Im wondering :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 14 2005, 12:51 PM~4000709
> *So Lisette, what was the interview like?
> *



It was cool, i was just discribing my car and stuff..i think i was hella nervous...so if i sound dumb...lol...i was nervous.... :biggrin: this was back in june, at the bay bombs show....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 14 2005, 12:52 PM~4000713
> *what kind of interview? was she in a porn?
> *



you dork.... :twak:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

:0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

carlos you are crazy.....


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:tongue:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84cutt_@Oct 14 2005, 01:03 PM~4000797
> *:tongue:
> 
> 
> ...



:barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

SO ICEY


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

:roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

I GOT HOMYZ DVD FOR SALE IF ANY ONE WANTS ONE PM ME....OR CALL ME MOST PEOPLE HAVE MY #
LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 2
KOS (NOR.CAL)
BEJEWELED 65
FUNKY 51
ANGELO MAISANO 
BIKINI CONTEST
AND MORE.....
$15.00 EACH


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

My paypal aint working bro or else I would get one right now. I'll send some cash in an envelope


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

:cheesy: Cover looks nice too.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Oct 16 2005, 02:01 PM~4010613
> *My paypal aint working bro or else I would get one right now.  I'll send some cash in an envelope
> *


THAT WILL WORK OR ILL SOME SOME W/ PSTA NEXT WEEK


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 16 2005, 12:04 PM~4010634
> *THAT WILL WORK OR ILL SOME SOME W/ PSTA NEXT WEEK
> *


Either way will work. PSTA knows where Im at.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ill get them to who needs them


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 16 2005, 12:23 PM~4010736
> *ill get them to who needs them
> *


If you get some come thru. I'll just wait till you get some.


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 16 2005, 10:11 AM~4009670
> *I GOT HOMYZ DVD FOR SALE IF ANY ONE WANTS ONE PM ME....OR CALL ME MOST PEOPLE HAVE MY #
> LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 2
> KOS (NOR.CAL)
> ...


JUST FINISHED WATCHIN IT.... IT WAS PERTY GOOD DVD GOOD LOOKIN OUT CARLOS :thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

carlos i will be in san jo today i will call you i want a dvd


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Oct 17 2005, 06:19 AM~4014425
> *carlos i will be in san jo today i will call you i want a dvd
> *


HIT ME UP


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

opening up a video store now?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 17 2005, 09:59 AM~4015093
> *opening up a video store now?
> *


THAT SOUNDS GOOD.... :biggrin: .......


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 16 2005, 10:11 AM~4009670
> *I GOT HOMYZ DVD FOR SALE IF ANY ONE WANTS ONE PM ME....OR CALL ME MOST PEOPLE HAVE MY #
> LOWRIDER SCENE VOL 2
> KOS (NOR.CAL)
> ...



*BAD ASS DVD*.. THERE IS WELL OVER AN HOUR OF OUR 2ND ANNUAL CAR SHOW @ EVERGREEN HIGH IN *S.J.*


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 17 2005, 10:00 AM~4015096
> *THAT SOUNDS GOOD.... :biggrin: .......
> *


do you have porn?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 19 2005, 07:56 AM~4029457
> *do you have porn?
> *


why you trying to find some more of that fat chick porn psta :nono:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 19 2005, 07:56 AM~4029457
> *do you have porn?
> *


LOL


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## homyzrus (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanx for the support Homyz,

We try to show somethin different and we always lookin for new ideas, if you wanna be feature in our video all you have to do is HOLLA!!!!! We will answer. :biggrin: 

Bro,


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

INDIVIDUALS Car Club.


----------



## EXCLUSIVE (Feb 8, 2005)

NICE CAMARO


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SANJOSE64_@Oct 20 2005, 05:48 PM~4041168
> *NICE CAMARO
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

NICE CADDY

IF IT WAS RED :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

what up san jo


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Oct 22 2005, 11:26 AM~4051006
> *NICE CADDY
> 
> IF IT WAS RED :biggrin:
> *


Maroon Lac's look good.Red ones-I havent really seen one that I liked.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 23 2005, 04:38 PM~4056474
> *Maroon Lac's look good.Red ones-I havent really seen one that I liked.
> *


CANDY APPLE, OR WILD CHERRY


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

whats the plan for next year?


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 25 2005, 10:43 AM~4068053
> *whats the plan for next year?
> *


 :wave:  TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

id like to see some bbqs at raza park like in the 90s when we had an alliance. so if everyone decides their club is willing to take raza park (or hellyer) for a day each month... and everyone brings their own like a pot luck, so no club spends more than what they club needs.

how many clubs out here are willing to reserve raza park for one saturday or sunday next summer? want to have this one weekend each month if possible. :biggrin: just an idea, you guys think about it...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 25 2005, 03:36 PM~4069020
> *id like to see some bbqs at raza park like in the 90s when we had an alliance. so if everyone decides their club is willing to take raza park (or hellyer) for a day each month... and everyone brings their own like a pot luck, so no club spends more than what they club needs.
> 
> how many clubs out here are willing to reserve raza park for one saturday or sunday next summer? want to have this one weekend each month if possible. :biggrin: just an idea, you guys think about it...
> *


Im down,But isnt RAZA park small?How many cars can fit inside?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

i dunno. well then lets figure out a spot.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Oct 25 2005, 10:43 AM~4068053
> *whats the plan for next year?
> *


WHO KNOWS :dunno:


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Oct 26 2005, 07:52 AM~4073899
> *Im down,But isnt RAZA park small?How many cars can fit inside?
> *



Raza Park isn't that bad for parking, you just might not end up right in the front of the tables, but there's still parking there. 

Either way, Hellyer or Raza, they'll have to pay Hellyer Park (County Park) for a permit, If I remember right it was $150. Hellyer (lake side, cotton wood section, I think) is cool because there's a LOT of parking, regular bathrooms, the lake, and HELLA tables, but horse shoe pits are on the OTHER side of the lake, I don't remember seeing any on the side that we all usually go to :dunno: .


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:thumbsup: thanks!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

sounds good!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

The weather is nice people, time to wash the rides and get out there!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 27 2005, 12:18 PM~4083369
> *Raza Park isn't that bad for parking, you just might not end up right in the front of the tables, but there's still parking there.
> 
> Either way, Hellyer or Raza, they'll have to pay Hellyer Park (County Park) for a permit, If I remember right it was $150.  Hellyer (lake side, cotton wood section, I think) is cool because there's a LOT of parking, regular bathrooms, the lake, and HELLA tables, but horse shoe pits are on the OTHER side of the lake, I don't remember seeing any on the side that we all usually go to :dunno: .
> ...


lowriders are not welcome at hellyer .......so you know


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 28 2005, 09:26 PM~4092161
> *lowriders are not welcome at hellyer .......so you know
> *


nope i agree with that we were kickin back there this week and got sweated


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Oct 28 2005, 08:28 PM~4092172
> *nope i agree with that we were kickin back there this week and got sweated
> *


we rented it last year then when they saw all the lowriders they told use we could not have it there ......stereo-typin muthafuckers :angry:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 28 2005, 09:26 PM~4092161
> *lowriders are not welcome at hellyer .......so you know
> *


I remember, but all it takes is for _*someone *_from the club to get the permit..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 29 2005, 06:28 PM~4096539
> *I remember, but all it takes is for someone from the club to get the permit..... :thumbsup:
> *


send a white club member :dunno:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Oct 30 2005, 07:06 AM~4098651
> *send a white club member :dunno:
> *


in a 4x4 truck with confederit flags on the door? :biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Oct 30 2005, 07:06 AM~4098651
> *send a white club member :dunno:
> *


No, just plan it in advance  Everytime it's been planned in advance there hasn't been any problems


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 30 2005, 01:33 PM~4100309
> *No, just plan it in advance   Everytime it's been planned in advance there hasn't been any problems
> *


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

so when we goin to devirginiz the new shopping center on king? where the old hang out wus.


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 31 2005, 05:34 PM~4108919
> *so when we goin to devirginiz the new shopping center on king? where the old hang out wus.
> *


NEXT SUMMER HOE..... :angry:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

nothin like a winter cruze


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 31 2005, 06:11 PM~4109199
> *nothin like a winter cruze
> *


PICK ME UP....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 31 2005, 03:34 PM~4108919
> *so when we goin to devirginiz the new shopping center on king? where the old hang out wus.
> *


It's not fully open yet, but it's ON! There's a Starbucks in there :cheesy:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 1 2005, 12:51 AM~4111741
> *It's not fully open yet, but it's ON! There's a Starbucks in there :cheesy:
> *


i heard there puttin a jabajuice too. :biggrin: but i could be wrong


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Oct 31 2005, 06:19 PM~4109260
> *PICK ME UP....
> *


only if u where the east side riders thong i got you :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 1 2005, 01:42 AM~4111953
> *only if u where the east side riders thong i got you :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 1 2005, 02:42 AM~4111953
> *only if u where the east side riders thong i got you :biggrin:
> *


ALRIGHT IF YOU WEAR THE KNEE PADS I GOT YOU :cheesy:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Whats up San JO


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

Impalas CC - Central Coast Chapter 8th Annual Toy Drive in Gilroy *this Saturday 11/5 *!  There was a huge turn out last year 

There's a topic in LIL with a flyer already  Be there or be square, heehee 

4 More Info:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207427


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 1 2005, 09:28 AM~4112767
> *ALRIGHT IF YOU WEAR THE KNEE PADS I GOT YOU :cheesy:
> *


lol


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

ttt, for everyone actin a fool, knee pads n thongs :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Nov 1 2005, 12:16 PM~4114175
> *ttt, for everyone actin a fool, knee pads n thongs    :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 1 2005, 09:50 AM~4113220
> *Impalas CC - Central Coast Chapter 8th Annual Toy Drive in Gilroy this Saturday 11/5 !   There was a huge turn out last year
> 
> There's a topic in LIL with a flyer already  Be there or be square, heehee
> ...


i went lastyear , i'll see whats up for this year


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Oct 31 2005, 04:34 PM~4108919
> *so when we goin to devirginiz the new shopping center on king? where the old hang out wus.
> *


im down, wonder how long its gonna be before that place gets trashed and messed up, specially the scraps


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@Nov 1 2005, 02:01 PM~4114557
> *im down,  wonder how long its gonna be before that place gets trashed and messed up, specially the scraps
> *


NOT TO MANY SCRAPS AROUND ON KING ON STORY.....


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WHERE IS THIS AT?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 1 2005, 05:29 PM~4116057
> *WHERE IS THIS AT?
> *


Thats the OLD King and Story!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Nov 1 2005, 05:43 PM~4116152
> *Thats the OLD King and Story!
> *


THATS RIGHT PSTA...YOU WIN A COCK IN YOUR MOUTH....HOW YOU WANT IT? HARD OR SOFT....?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Oct 30 2005, 02:33 PM~4100309
> *No, just plan it in advance   Everytime it's been planned in advance there hasn't been any problems
> *


THEY'LL STILL FUCK WIT U.... WHEN WE THRU 1 OF OUR Q'Z THERE PERMITZ AND ALL THEY WE'RE STILL FUCKIN WIT US PLUS EVERY1 HAZ 2 PAY 2 GET IN....RAZA PARK IZ KOO AND SMALL LAST YEAR AT OUR BAR-B-QUE DA RANGERZ WERE MAKIN PPL PARK OUTSIDE DA GATE.... DOESN'T REALLY MATTER CUZ ANYWHERE WE DO ANYTHING THEY'RE GONNA FUCK WIT US!


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS CC ESSJ_@Nov 1 2005, 07:33 PM~4116864
> *THEY'LL STILL FUCK WIT U.... WHEN WE THRU 1 OF OUR Q'Z THERE PERMITZ AND ALL THEY WE'RE STILL FUCKIN WIT US PLUS EVERY1 HAZ 2 PAY 2 GET IN....RAZA PARK IZ KOO AND SMALL LAST YEAR AT OUR BAR-B-QUE DA RANGERZ WERE MAKIN PPL PARK OUTSIDE DA GATE.... DOESN'T REALLY MATTER CUZ ANYWHERE WE DO ANYTHING THEY'RE GONNA FUCK WIT US!
> *


EITHER WAY I'M DOWN....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@Nov 1 2005, 05:47 PM~4116189
> *THATS RIGHT PSTA...YOU WIN A COCK IN YOUR MOUTH....HOW YOU WANT IT? HARD OR SOFT....?
> *


LMAO


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt for psta and his prize!


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

:uh:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 3 2005, 01:05 PM~4128548
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :twak:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT - 8th annual *Toy Drive & Show n Shine* this Saturday, in Gilroy for Impalas CC - Central Coast Chapter :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 3 2005, 04:02 PM~4129862
> *TTT - 8th annual Toy Drive & Show n Shine this Saturday, in Gilroy for Impalas CC - Central Coast Chapter :thumbsup:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 3 2005, 02:03 PM~4129871
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Izz, is Viejitos coming out?


----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@Nov 3 2005, 04:05 PM~4129882
> *Thanks Izz, is Viejitos coming out?
> *


yes...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by VIEJITOS.SV_@Nov 3 2005, 02:08 PM~4129897
> *yes...
> *


Cool  :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t 
for the hometown


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

WHOS UP FOR A CRUIZE THIS WEEKEND?


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 15 2005, 12:58 AM~4207993
> *WHOS UP FOR A CRUIZE THIS WEEKEND?
> *


OK IM DOWN, BUT FIRST GOTTA ROUND UP A FEW HARDCORES TO BE DOWN TO GO THIS TIME OF SEASON :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

im down for a cruise shit i havent drove my car im like 2 months


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 15 2005, 02:58 AM~4207993
> *WHOS UP FOR A CRUIZE THIS WEEKEND?
> *


good idea mija....


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Nov 15 2005, 02:37 PM~4210569
> *good idea mija....
> *


u ready? lets do this then mija :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

we took a dip last sunday... took a ride down white... story to king... down santa clara... all the way down to stevens creek dealership/valleyfair area and back... just ride...

mashed my blue one and ben followed in his gold one... just dippin...


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

TTT for the east side


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 15 2005, 12:58 AM~4207993
> *WHOS UP FOR A CRUIZE THIS WEEKEND?
> *


what day .....saturday night ? sunday afternoon ?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOUSB.C._@Nov 15 2005, 12:36 PM~4210562
> *im down for a cruise  shit i havent drove my car im like 2 months
> *


it helps if you have gas ? :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 16 2005, 10:57 PM~4221726
> *what day .....saturday night ? sunday afternoon ?
> *


lets do saturday night i heard the weather is goin to be nice :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 16 2005, 10:58 PM~4221735
> *it helps if you have gas ? :biggrin:
> *


lol :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 16 2005, 10:57 PM~4221726
> *what day .....saturday night ? sunday afternoon ?
> *


u cant go ur grounded hahaa j/k :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL TARASCO_@Nov 17 2005, 07:29 PM~4228637
> *u cant  go  ur  grounded hahaa j/k  :biggrin:
> *


at least i am not snowed in :0


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 17 2005, 09:33 PM~4228663
> *at least i am not snowed in  :0
> *


dont mean chit to me i still go out hahaha j/k :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

its goin to be a sunny ass day tomarrow so whos goin to roll out....?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Nov 18 2005, 03:59 PM~4234675
> *its goin to be a sunny ass day tomarrow so whos goin to roll out....?
> *


i might just take a dip .....what time u thinkin ?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 18 2005, 10:38 PM~4236627
> *i might just take a dip .....what time u thinkin ?
> *


maybe about 8 oclock or so


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

we took 81 hustl out for a ride on sunday afternoon... was a nice day didnt see anyone but 50s truck from dukes and the red elco. felt like august or september. uffin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

happy thanksgiving everybody :biggrin: 
FROM EAST SIDE RIDERS FAMAILIA


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t
for 
SJ
:thumbsup:


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Nov 25 2005, 07:05 PM~4276566
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


again and again ...........whats up san jo ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

fuck this weather! :angry: at least it dont snow here though


----------



## TheBiggVSV (Dec 1, 2005)

Sj all day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Nov 29 2005, 11:25 PM~4304601
> *fuck this weather! :angry: at least it dont snow here though
> *


THANK GOD FOR THAT :biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

t
t
t
for east san jo


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by billjack_@Dec 1 2005, 05:14 AM~4312480
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


good lookin out :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back 
t
t
t


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back 
t
t
t


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

uffin:


----------



## CadillacRub408 (Mar 18, 2003)

sup sj,

thought i would ask you guys for a power booster for the brakes on an 84 fleet caddy before i hit the junkyards.............


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

THIS IS HOW WE REPRESENT THE S.J.


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

i know its hella early but whats happening on cinco de mayo?
hit me up cuz i will have my cutty done by then


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL THE BAY HOMEBOYS :biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

FUCK I HATE RAIN :angry:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt

whats going on this year?? any dates set for anything yet?


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 4 2006, 02:50 PM~4548134
> *ttt
> 
> whats going on this year?? any dates set for anything yet?
> *


good question :thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt for san jo


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Waz up my fellow San Joneros Lowriders Im so bored Im prayin for some heat wave so I can ride this weekend. Need To Ride loosin sanity


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@Jan 5 2006, 07:45 AM~4552658
> *Waz up my fellow San Joneros Lowriders Im so bored Im prayin for some heat wave so I can ride this weekend. Need To Ride loosin sanity
> *


no rain this weekend!! anyone coming out sunday?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

TTT..........It's COLD but clear out there


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

ANYONE SEEN THE SHOW SCHEDULE FOR THE STREETLOW MAG SHOWS?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

any one coming out today before it gets dark? suns out!


----------



## bay area Rollerz (May 31, 2005)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t
for
sj


----------



## AudioWavesPlus (Jan 10, 2006)

A Community Event! 

http://www.AudioWavesPlus.com/team.html

... free entrance with charity donation

... show cars and basic cars with after market products

... Duke's Car Club :: Restored Cars 

Come to see the show in our parking lot on Saturday, Feb. 11, 2006

Free BBQ :: Tell a friend ... bring a friend! 

entertainment and music provided by 
Dj SoundS Ent. and HoeStess Krew S.J. 

==

Audio Waves sponsors show cars... join the Promo Team!

http://www.audiowavesplus.com/team.html

[attachmentid=418000]


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AudioWavesPlus_@Jan 10 2006, 04:31 PM~4588933
> *A Community Event!
> 
> http://www.AudioWavesPlus.com/team.html
> ...



GOOD PLACE TO GO :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

SAT.........DAMN!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66+Jan 4 2006, 09:13 PM~4550740-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


???


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

SHOW DATES FOR CALI... AUGUST IS PRETTY EMPTY BESIDES SAN MATEO AND BLVD NIGHTS... JULY TOO

MARCH 5, SOLONO CO FAIRGROUNDS-VALLEJO CA. - LG

APRIL 2, MONTEREY FAIRGROUNDS-MONTEREY CA. – Streetlow

APRIL 23, FRESNO CO FAIRGROUNDS–FRESNO CA. - LG

April 30, COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS-COSTA MESA CA. – Streetlow

MAY 5-7, KING AND STORY CRUISE-SAN JOSE CA.

MAY 21, SAN JOSE HISTORICAL PARK-SAN JOSE CA. - LG

JUNE 4, SANTA CLARA FAIRGROUNDS-SAN JOSE CA. – Streetlow

JUNE 11, CORCORAN YMCA CORCORAN CA. – LG

JUNE 25, QUALCOMM STADIUM-SAN DIEGO CA. - LRM

JUNE 25,YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS-WOODLAND CA. – LG

JULY 9, MONTEREY COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS-MONTEREY CA. – LG

JULY 30, MADERA SPEEDWAY-MADERA CA. - LG

JULY 30, CANDLESTICK PARK-SAN FRANCISCO CA. – Streetlow

AUG 19-20, BLVD NIGHTS CRUISE- SAN JOSE CA.

AUG 27, SAN MATEO COUNTY EXPO CENTER-SAN MATEO CA -LRM

SEPT 3, PALACE GAMING CASINO-LEMOORE CA. - LG

SEPT 16, SAN JOSE CONVENTION CENTER-SAN JOSE CA. – Streetlow

NOV 19, ALAMEDA SHOW & SWAPMEET-ALAMEDA CA. – Streetlow


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

KING OF THE STREETS???? :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CITY-OF-SHARKS_@Jan 27 2006, 11:36 AM~4716921
> *KING OF THE STREETS????  :biggrin:
> *


SOMEWHERE IN THERE


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 27 2006, 10:40 AM~4716941
> *SOMEWHERE IN THERE
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

MARCH 5, SOLONO CO FAIRGROUNDS-VALLEJO CA. - LG

APRIL 2, MONTEREY FAIRGROUNDS-MONTEREY CA. – Streetlow

APRIL 23, FRESNO CO FAIRGROUNDS–FRESNO CA. - LG

April 30, COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS-COSTA MESA CA. – Streetlow

*MAY 5-7, KING AND STORY CRUISE-SAN JOSE CA.*

MAY 21, SAN JOSE HISTORICAL PARK-SAN JOSE CA. - LG

JUNE 4, SANTA CLARA FAIRGROUNDS-SAN JOSE CA. – Streetlow

JUNE 11, CORCORAN YMCA CORCORAN CA. – LG

JUNE 25, QUALCOMM STADIUM-SAN DIEGO CA. - LRM

JUNE 25,YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS-WOODLAND CA. – LG

JULY 9, MONTEREY COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS-MONTEREY CA. – LG

JULY 30, MADERA SPEEDWAY-MADERA CA. - LG

JULY 30, CANDLESTICK PARK-SAN FRANCISCO CA. – Streetlow

*AUG 19, KING OF THE STREETS- SAN JOSE CA.* *UPDATE*

*AUG 19-20, BLVD NIGHTS CRUISE- SAN JOSE CA.*

AUG 27, SAN MATEO COUNTY EXPO CENTER-SAN MATEO CA -LRM

SEPT 3, PALACE GAMING CASINO-LEMOORE CA. - LG

SEPT 16, SAN JOSE CONVENTION CENTER-SAN JOSE CA. – Streetlow

NOV 19, ALAMEDA SHOW & SWAPMEET-ALAMEDA CA. – Streetlow


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

*VIEJITOS SILICON VALLEY 3RD ANNUAL CAR SHOW JULY 2, 2006 @ EVERGREEN HIGH SCHOOL ~ESSJ~ *CASH PRIZES* *MORE DETAILS COMING SOON**


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

DAM looks like san jo back on the map :thumbsup: ragz 2 envy is down to support a picnic let us know what we need to do.


----------



## CHIVO ESSJ (Apr 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 27 2006, 04:51 PM~4718647
> *MARCH 5, SOLONO CO FAIRGROUNDS-VALLEJO CA. - LG
> 
> APRIL 2, MONTEREY FAIRGROUNDS-MONTEREY CA. – Streetlow
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin: 

MARCH 5, SOLONO CO FAIRGROUNDS-VALLEJO CA. - LG

APRIL 2, MONTEREY FAIRGROUNDS-MONTEREY CA. – Streetlow

APRIL 23, FRESNO CO FAIRGROUNDS–FRESNO CA. - LG

April 30, COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS-COSTA MESA CA. – Streetlow

*MAY 5-7, KING AND STORY CRUISE-SAN JOSE CA.*

MAY 21, SAN JOSE HISTORICAL PARK-SAN JOSE CA. - LG

JUNE 4, SANTA CLARA FAIRGROUNDS-SAN JOSE CA. – Streetlow

JUNE 11, CORCORAN YMCA CORCORAN CA. – LG

JUNE 25, QUALCOMM STADIUM-SAN DIEGO CA. - LRM

JUNE 25,YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS-WOODLAND CA. – LG

JULY 2, EVERGREEN HIGH SCHOOL-SAN JOSE,CA. - VIEJITOS

JULY 9, MONTEREY COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS-MONTEREY CA. – LG

JULY 30, MADERA SPEEDWAY-MADERA CA. - LG

JULY 30, CANDLESTICK PARK-SAN FRANCISCO CA. – Streetlow

*AUG 19, KING OF THE STREETS- SAN JOSE CA.*

*AUG 19-20, BLVD NIGHTS CRUISE- SAN JOSE CA.*

AUG 27, SAN MATEO COUNTY EXPO CENTER-SAN MATEO CA -LRM

SEPT 3, PALACE GAMING CASINO-LEMOORE CA. - LG

SEPT ??, INSPIRATIONS ANNUAL BBQ- SAN JOSE CA.

SEPT 16, SAN JOSE CONVENTION CENTER-SAN JOSE CA. – Streetlow

NOV 19, ALAMEDA SHOW & SWAPMEET-ALAMEDA CA. – Streetlow


----------



## 650 LiNCoLn (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 29 2006, 01:54 PM~4729094
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MARCH 5, SOLONO CO FAIRGROUNDS-VALLEJO CA. - LG
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

1 mo'gain


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 29 2006, 02:54 PM~4729094
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MARCH 5, SOLONO CO FAIRGROUNDS-VALLEJO CA. - LG
> ...



Well this is all the information I need.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 29 2006, 01:54 PM~4729094
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MARCH 5, SOLONO CO FAIRGROUNDS-VALLEJO CA. - LG
> ...


Added some stuff and posted up on ImpalasCarClub.com  :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

ANYBODY GOING TO THE OLDIES CONCERT THIS WEEKEND?? I'M GOING FOR "THEE MIDNITERS", AND IF SO IS ANYONE CRUISING AFTERWARDS?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 5 2006, 10:59 PM~4785831
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE OLDIES CONCERT THIS WEEKEND?? I'M GOING FOR "THEE MIDNITERS", AND IF SO IS ANYONE CRUISING AFTERWARDS?
> *


didnt know there was one :dunno:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Feb 5 2006, 11:59 PM~4785831
> *ANYBODY GOING TO THE OLDIES CONCERT THIS WEEKEND?? I'M GOING FOR "THEE MIDNITERS", AND IF SO IS ANYONE CRUISING AFTERWARDS?
> *


where are THEE MIDNITERS going to be at???


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THE SHARK TANK!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Feb 6 2006, 09:37 AM~4787445
> *didnt know there was one :dunno:
> *


YEAH IT'S CALLED "VALENTINE LOVE JAM" AT THE SHARK TANK........ROSE ROYCE,MIDNITE STAR,MALO,THEE MIDNITERS,PENGUINS,AL WILSON AND MANY MORE.......


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jan 29 2006, 02:54 PM~4729094
> *:biggrin:
> 
> MARCH 5, SOLONO CO FAIRGROUNDS-VALLEJO CA. - LG
> ...


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

*MARCH 5, SOLONO CO FAIRGROUNDS-VALLEJO CA. - LG*

APRIL 2, MONTEREY FAIRGROUNDS-MONTEREY CA. – Streetlow

APRIL 23, FRESNO CO FAIRGROUNDS–FRESNO CA. - LG

April 30, COSTA MESA FAIRGROUNDS-COSTA MESA CA. – Streetlow

*MAY 5-7, KING AND STORY CRUISE-SAN JOSE CA.*

MAY 21, SAN JOSE HISTORICAL PARK-SAN JOSE CA. - LG

*JUNE 4, SANTA CLARA FAIRGROUNDS-SAN JOSE CA. – Streetlow

JUNE 9-10, BACK TO GRAFFITI – MODESTO CA.*

JUNE 11, CORCORAN YMCA CORCORAN CA. – LG

JUNE 25, QUALCOMM STADIUM-SAN DIEGO CA. - LRM

JUNE 25,YOLO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS-WOODLAND CA. – LG

JULY 2, EVERGREEN HIGH SCHOOL-SAN JOSE,CA. - VIEJITOS

*JULY 8, IMPALAS & NEW STYLE FUN IN THE SUN, MODESTO CA.*

JULY 9, MONTEREY COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS-MONTEREY CA. – LG

JULY 30, MADERA SPEEDWAY-MADERA CA. - LG

JULY 30, CANDLESTICK PARK-SAN FRANCISCO CA. – Streetlow

*AUG 19, KING OF THE STREETS- SAN JOSE CA.

AUG 19-20, BLVD NIGHTS CRUISE- SAN JOSE CA.

AUG 27, SAN MATEO COUNTY EXPO CENTER-SAN MATEO CA -LRM*

SEPT 3, PALACE GAMING CASINO-LEMOORE CA. - LG

SEPT TBA, INSPIRATIONS ANNUAL BBQ- SAN JOSE CA.

*SEPT 16, SAN JOSE CONVENTION CENTER-SAN JOSE CA. – Streetlow*

SEPT 24, 2nd ANNUAL CAR SHOW-ROGER'S SCHOOL - SAN JOSE CA. - DUKES

NOVEMBER 12, 9TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE (LOCATION TBD) - CENTRAL COAST IMPALAS

NOV 19, ALAMEDA SHOW & SWAPMEET-ALAMEDA CA. – Streetlow


----------



## INKA (Feb 14, 2005)

February 11th :: Car Show at AudioWaves

Audio Waves + AudioWavesPlus 
980 B South First Street :: San Jose, California 95110 

A Community Event! 

http://www.AudioWavesPlus.com/team.html

... free entrance with charity donation

... show cars and basic cars with after market products

... Duke's Car Club :: Restored Cars 

Come to see the show in our parking lot on Saturday, Feb. 11, 2006

Free BBQ :: Tell a friend ... bring a friend! 

entertainment and music provided by 
Dj SoundS Ent. and HoeStess Krew S.J. 

==

Audio Waves sponsors show cars... join the Promo Team!

http://www.audiowavesplus.com/team.html




--------------------
n e 1 go


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

who all went out last night? there was alot of rides out there for once! hella people actin stupid still, but there wa an improvement! hopefully this is the beginning of bringing cruising back!


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

we were out thur getin hyfee


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Feb 12 2006, 10:59 AM~4833099
> *who all went out last night? there was alot of rides out there for once! hella people actin stupid still, but there wa an improvement! hopefully this is the beginning of bringing cruising back!
> *


wut car were you in? yea it was an improvement, it was lightweight packed, good shit :biggrin:


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

we were in scrapers holla

gost ryd da wipe


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

city-of-sharhs is yer opic a vagyina


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

saw quite a few rides for being febuary... but the weather was April-May like


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Feb 12 2006, 03:28 PM~4834401
> *city-of-sharhs is yer opic a vagyina
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

I like and lick vagyinas


----------



## slowride prez (Apr 11, 2005)

san jose is still norte riyt?


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Feb 12 2006, 03:37 PM~4834454
> *san jose is still norte riyt?
> *


as far as i can tell :uh:


----------



## VIEJITOS NATION (Nov 8, 2005)

WENT FOR A LITTLE CRUIZE LAST NIGHT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

TTT


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

so whats up next ?


----------



## 51Chevy (Mar 31, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=247907


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

T
T
T


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt for sj :biggrin:


----------



## Eddie-Money (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Feb 12 2006, 03:37 PM~4834454
> *san jose is still norte riyt?
> *


WHERE DO THESE PEOPLE COME FROM? :twak:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

they closed agnews right?


----------



## TAT2CUTTYCHIK (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 4 2006, 08:44 AM~5176575
> *they closed agnews right?
> *


LOL.... :roflmao:


----------



## INSPIRATIONS CEN. (Feb 27, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GANGSTER_36 (Feb 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slowride prez_@Feb 12 2006, 04:37 PM~4834454
> *san jose is still norte riyt?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTTT :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

cinco de mayo....cant wait


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 62bird_@Apr 12 2006, 06:20 PM~5230138
> *cinco de mayo....cant wait
> *


YEAH WHAT HE SAID :biggrin:


----------



## kgolden37 (Apr 14, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=254858


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

T

T


T


for San Jo


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

<span style='color:red'>*I CANT WAIT TO START RIDING AGAIN WITH 13`S UNDER THE RIDE AND SWITCHES BACK IN MY HAND!!! CAN I GET AN A-MEN  *


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

A-MEN My brother lets ride so anybody crusin on friday


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its not this weekend right? may 5- 7??


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 26 2006, 11:10 AM~5317084
> *its not this weekend right? may 5- 7??
> *


Thats what I heard!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

which is it, this weekend or the following?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 26 2006, 11:29 AM~5317160
> *which is it, this weekend or the following?
> *


Next weekend.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

thats what i thought, but i got everyone telling me its this one 28/29/30


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

got this from the city website


April 2006 
April 29, 11:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m., San José Childrens Faire, Guadalupe River Park Discovery Meadow 
May 2006

May 7, 10:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m., Cinco de Mayo Parade and Festival, Guadalupe River Parks-Discovery Meadow and Plaza de Cesar Chavez for parade viewing
May 13, 10:00 a.m. - 5:30 p.m., Berryessa Art and Wine Festival, Penitencia Creek Park
May 19, 10:45 a.m. - 12:00 p.m., Renaissance Faire, Los Paseos Park
May 20, National River Cleanup - more details to be announced.
May 20, Celebrate Cambrian, 8:00 a.m. to 1:00 p.m., 3369 Union Avenue Flyer Information


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

like I said,NEXT WEEKEND!


> _Originally posted by Coast One+Apr 26 2006, 11:33 AM~5317186-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Apr 14 2006, 11:20 AM~5241278
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Who's photoshop skills? That's a nice flyer :thumbsup: :0 King and San Antonio in the background


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

2 more days till cinco :cheesy:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey did anybody cruise after the bomb concert


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

I was listening to the news on the way in to work today and they said the cops are as usual gearing up for this weekends cruisers in downtown San Jose. Every year people talk about cruising in another location like King & Story or White & Story. How come there is always talk about it and no one does it. I for one think it would catch the cops off guard if we cruise some place other than Santa Clara street. But, if everyone wants to cruise down town where the cops already have the plan to block off certain streets, than I guess I will be there too.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 4 2006, 09:31 AM~5368300
> *I was listening to the news on the way in to work today and they said the cops are as usual gearing up for this weekends cruisers in downtown San Jose.  Every year people talk about cruising in another location like King & Story or White & Story.  How come there is always talk about it and no one does it.  I for one think it would catch the cops off guard if we cruise some place other than Santa Clara street.  But, if everyone wants to cruise down town where the cops already have the plan to block off certain streets, than I guess I will be there too.
> *


WE USUALLY ROLL ON THE EAST SIDE,FUCC DOWNTOWN,TOO MANY HATING ASS PIGS.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its that time again...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Lo*Lystics is talking about heading down there. We haven't made a final decision but were down to roll with you guys in San Jose.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 4 2006, 09:24 AM~5368529
> *WE USUALLY ROLL ON THE EAST SIDE,FUCC DOWNTOWN,TOO MANY HATING ASS PIGS.
> *


Right on. A while back, it used to get packed on White and Story Roads. There is no close freeways nearby so it was harder for cops to block off streets. But, I guess we will see where everyone will cruising at.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 4 2006, 09:43 AM~5368669
> *Lo*Lystics is talking about heading down there.  We haven't made a final decision but were down to roll with you guys in San Jose.
> *



Right on Bro, bring the Bomb if your rolling it now.  :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 4 2006, 11:52 AM~5369748
> *Right on Bro, bring the Bomb if your rolling it now.   :thumbsup:
> *



It's almost done. We wanted to go last year but we started hearing about fools jumping on hoods and wrecking into lolos. I heard you guys got that under control now though.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

is there a meet up spot for saturday? or is everyone just coming out for sunday?


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 4 2006, 02:30 PM~5369937
> *It's almost done.  We wanted to go last year but we started hearing about fools jumping on hoods and wrecking into lolos.  I heard you guys got that under control now though.
> *


call me NoNo if you make it down!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 4 2006, 01:08 PM~5370187
> *call me NoNo if you make it down!
> *



for sho.  I know it's gonna be bad ass, hope we can make it.


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 4 2006, 01:38 PM~5369982
> *is there a meet up spot for saturday? or is everyone just coming out for sunday?
> *


Not sure if/where everyone is meeting on Saturday. Everyone used to meet up at the San Jose Blue Jeans parking lot on White and Story, that is where my club members are meeting up at.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 4 2006, 02:35 PM~5370393
> *Not sure if/where everyone is meeting on Saturday.  Everyone used to meet up at the San Jose Blue Jeans parking lot on White and Story, that is where my club members are meeting up at.
> *


uffin: what time you guys going out there on saturday?


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

anybody goin out friday?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

me maybe

where is the meet up spots at , time and where?


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 4 2006, 03:05 PM~5370898
> *me maybe
> 
> where is the meet up spots at , time and where?
> *


yeah let us know...cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

went out there tonight, lots of cars


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

it was packed but wit most all them hyphy foos dancing in the middle of the street and shit. couple lolos out there and a shit load of people walkin on the sidewalks. heard sone dude got beat down and seen couple cars got rushed and all fucked up. it was aight but i wanted to see more lowriders out there


----------



## 925eastbayrider (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@May 6 2006, 02:52 AM~5379996
> *it was packed but wit most all them hyphy foos dancing in the middle of the street and shit. couple lolos out there and a shit load of people walkin on the sidewalks. heard sone dude got beat down and seen couple cars got rushed and all fucked up. it was aight but i wanted to see more lowriders out there
> *


man people were fucking with other peoples cars?


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

Time has change..............


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@May 6 2006, 01:52 AM~5379996
> *it was packed but wit most all them hyphy foos dancing in the middle of the street and shit. couple lolos out there and a shit load of people walkin on the sidewalks. heard sone dude got beat down and seen couple cars got rushed and all fucked up. it was aight but i wanted to see more lowriders out there
> *


yea alotta hyphy fools dancing wit there doors open in the middle of the street which was fukin gay....there was some low lows out there EVERONE GOTTA BRING THERE LOW LOW OUT TONIGHT just alotta pigs out there there were even riding mountain bikesup and down santa clara street tonight should be good inspirations will be out there around 6 or 7


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

THE BEST DAY WILL BE SUNDAY...DAY TIME


----------



## baydippin (Aug 24, 2005)

Wutz up with all these hyphy heads cruzin in san jo, since when is it coo to jump on peoples cars for fun? I know this though, we got real lowriden homeboyz that aint taken that and will be quick to strike on them regardless of what color they are wearing, even if they are also from the bay . That jumping out of cars to dance like retards on speed aint coo. We've come along way from the days of cruzin with ur homeboys just out to get some tail. Raza marches together to unite agienst f*kers who hate latinos but we can't even unite within ourselves. Sh*tz deep cuz haters aint thinking straight. We need to flood the blvd with raza who is down for the cruzin lifestyle bumpin oldies , santana,war - freestyle stevie b, johnny z hitz (real bay area cruzin jams) and leave this hyphy movement out of the cruising scene and take it back to oakland. Leave the flaggin while cruzin, and just concentrate on getting some major tail on the blvd.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 6 2006, 12:03 PM~5380835
> *Time has change..............
> *


i heard the fuck out of that! i use to roll though SJ with my homies older brothers and see nothing but low lows.....


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

i was on my way there last night when I pull out of the garage my car made a weird sound my left a-arm crack all of sudden :angry: 
when to the junkyard this morning Im at work right now then to the shop so they can reinforce it and install it hopefully I will get it done


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

thats why everyone gotta bring there low lows out today and tomorrow its cinco de mayo weekend bring your shit out!!!!!,i was suprised i didnt see not that much san jose car clubs out... only excuse is if u dont got money for gas :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

TO MANY PEOPLE WANT TO BE IN A MUSIC VIDEOS....FAKE ASS BLING AND WHAT NOT.ALL THE LO LOWS SHOULD MEET UP AT KING AND STORY TARGET PARKING LOT..... OR SJ BLUE JEANS JUST A IDEA..... :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

yeah i say sj blue jeans cause lastnight early at 10:00 they had king & story blocked off


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 6 2006, 12:02 PM~5381100
> *yeah i say sj blue jeans cause lastnight early at 10:00 they had king & story blocked off
> *


WHAT TIME? 6?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 6 2006, 10:04 AM~5381101
> *WHAT TIME? 6?
> *


sounds good maybe 7 im not gonna lie i lag:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WE SHOULD CALL AS MUCH CLUBS AS WE CAN TO LET THEM KNOW.........


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

WE GOT 
INSPIRATIONS
SHARKSIDE



WHO ELSE
MAYBE EAST SIDE RIDERS JUST TALK TO RALPH


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 6 2006, 10:05 AM~5381109
> *WE SHOULD CALL AS MUCH CLUBS AS WE CAN TO LET THEM KNOW.........
> *


yeah, hopefully some will see it here


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 6 2006, 10:06 AM~5381111
> *WE GOT
> INSPIRATIONS
> SHARKSIDE
> ...


who else is gonna roll dont be gay and leave the low low in the garage this weekend :thumbsdown:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

I suppose to meet with my club at 1230pm but I got to work on the lolo I will let them know if they want to meet you guys outhere 
but count me in :biggrin:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 6 2006, 10:08 AM~5381117
> *who else is gonna roll dont be gay and leave the low low in the garage this weekend :thumbsdown:
> *


lifes finest will be out there wit a couple cars


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL+May 6 2006, 10:10 AM~5381121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool.... 

who else? dont be a square bring your shit out


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

????????????????????
HOPEFULLY MORE PEOPLE WILL SEE THIS TODAY...AND BE THERE


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Talk to the Club they said hell yeah we all goin to meet you guys outhere

408 RYDERZ WILL meet you homies outhere


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

INSPIRATIONS
SHARKSIDE
408RYDERZ


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

so Carlos does that mean we get to see the trunk mural :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 6 2006, 12:19 PM~5381146
> *so Carlos does that mean we get to see the trunk mural :biggrin:
> *


IM LEAVING THE TRUNK AT HOME... :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

well in that case Im not going to carry the bottle of acid (HATING BIG TIME HERE)
J/K :roflmao:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 6 2006, 10:20 AM~5381147
> *IM LEAVING THE TRUNK AT HOME... :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: 

i seen the trunk it came out clean


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 6 2006, 12:23 PM~5381155
> *well in that case Im not going to carry the bottle of acid  (HATING BIG TIME HERE)
> J/K :roflmao:
> *


I COULD GO FOR ANOTHER PAINT JOB.......HMMMM WHAT COLOR NOW :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 6 2006, 01:25 PM~5381167
> *I COULD GO FOR ANOTHER PAINT JOB.......HMMMM WHAT COLOR NOW :biggrin:
> *


BLUE MAYBE :0


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 6 2006, 10:32 AM~5381194
> *BLUE MAYBE :biggrin:
> *


 :barf:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 6 2006, 01:33 PM~5381197
> *:barf:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@May 6 2006, 12:32 PM~5381194
> *BLUE MAYBE  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

that color will bring the color of your eyes 1998 shark :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 6 2006, 12:40 PM~5381227
> *that color will bring the color of your eyes  1998 shark :biggrin:
> *


THAT WOULD BE GREEN THEN :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 6 2006, 10:42 AM~5381236
> *THAT WOULD BE GREEN THEN :biggrin:
> *


orale green eyes lol


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 6 2006, 10:17 AM~5381141
> *INSPIRATIONS
> SHARKSIDE
> 408RYDERZ
> *


*WHO ELSE*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 6 2006, 12:51 PM~5381294
> *WHO ELSE
> *


I TALKED TO RICH HE WILL LET HIS CLUB KNOW.


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 6 2006, 10:54 AM~5381306
> *I TALKED TO RICH HE WILL LET HIS CLUB KNOW.
> *


cool.......... :cheesy: 

INSPIRATIONS
SHARKSIDE
408RYDERZ
LIFES FINEST
LUXURIOUS
WHO ELSE??????

*SJ BLUE JEANS 6:00*


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 6 2006, 01:16 PM~5381394
> *cool.......... :cheesy:
> 
> INSPIRATIONS
> ...


:biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

INSPIRATIONS
SHARKSIDE
408RYDERZ
LIFES FINEST
LUXURIOUS
EAST SIDE RIDERS
WHO ELSE


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

i'll be out there on sun...watching the fight and getting fucked up tonight.... i seen a few clubs out there last night...Implalas Stockton, Dukes, Str8riders, classic image, to name a few, sorry if i forgot somebody...left at 1230 after the cops shut down king and sent me to 280


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

just got home it was cop central at the target on king and story, but we was cool had some coffee at starbucks with the homies from sharkside :biggrin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 7 2006, 02:31 AM~5384117
> *just got home it was cop central at the target on king and story, but we was cool had some coffee at starbucks with the homies from sharkside  :biggrin:
> *


WAYYY too many pigs out there this weekend.


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

I know too many cops . our club members were gettin pull over every 20 minutes fucken pigs good thing I dont get pull over most of those cops I party with my Uncle hes a SJ pig (sorry uncle) :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

SHARKSIDE & EAST SIDE RIDERS WHERE CHILLIN AT THE PARK MOST OF THE DAY......HILLVIEW PARK,RALPH KNOWS HOW TO Q UP..... :biggrin: 
WENT FOR A DIP AFTER................ALOT OF PIGS TO MANY HYPHY FOOLS TO MANY....... :angry: 24S ON IMPALAS W/ LAMBO DOORS :uh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 8 2006, 09:01 AM~5389583
> *SHARKSIDE & EAST SIDE RIDERS WHERE CHILLIN AT THE PARK MOST OF THE DAY......HILLVIEW PARK,RALPH KNOWS HOW TO Q UP..... :biggrin:
> WENT FOR A DIP AFTER................ALOT OF PIGS TOO MANY HYPHY FOOLS TO MANY....... :angry: 24S ON IMPALAS W/ LAMBO DOORS :uh:
> *


The "I" was in the house!
I am glad I didnt rush the Lac for this weekend,fuccin pigs!

Thanks to East Side Riders for the que!!


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 8 2006, 09:09 AM~5389612
> *The "I" was in the house!
> I am glad I didnt rush the Lac for this weekend,fuccin pigs!
> 
> ...


MY BAD ALSO INDIVIDUALS


----------



## esserider (Jul 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 8 2006, 07:01 AM~5389583
> *SHARKSIDE & EAST SIDE RIDERS WHERE CHILLIN AT THE PARK MOST OF THE DAY......HILLVIEW PARK,RALPH KNOWS HOW TO Q UP..... :biggrin:
> WENT FOR A DIP AFTER................ALOT OF PIGS TO MANY HYPHY FOOLS TO MANY....... :angry: 24S ON IMPALAS W/ LAMBO DOORS :uh:
> *


Fuck yeah those impalas were fucking ugly. Why do they do this to us


----------



## CITY-OF-SHARKS (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 8 2006, 06:45 AM~5389525
> *I know too many cops .  our club members were gettin pull over every 20 minutes fucken pigs      good thing I dont get pull over most of those cops I party with my Uncle hes a SJ pig (sorry uncle) :biggrin:
> *


CAN HE SIGN OFF MY TICKETS :biggrin:


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

wat up san jose??? sharks kickin assss!!


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@May 8 2006, 12:42 PM~5390774
> *wat up san jose??? sharks kickin assss!!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

GO SHARKS GO BONG BONG GO SHARKS GO


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 8 2006, 09:01 AM~5389583
> *SHARKSIDE & EAST SIDE RIDERS WHERE CHILLIN AT THE PARK MOST OF THE DAY......HILLVIEW PARK,RALPH KNOWS HOW TO Q UP..... :biggrin:
> WENT FOR A DIP AFTER................ALOT OF PIGS TO MANY HYPHY FOOLS TO MANY....... :angry: 24S ON IMPALAS W/ LAMBO DOORS :uh:
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:.... too many imps on 24 ugly as hell


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 8 2006, 09:09 AM~5389612
> *The "I" was in the house!
> I am glad I didnt rush the Lac for this weekend,fuccin pigs!
> 
> ...


any time homie :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 8 2006, 01:15 PM~5391615
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:.... too many imps on 24 ugly as hell
> *


yea that pink candy one with lambo doors with 24's was ugly


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

hey matt were u go when we got in the freeway did u go home


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 8 2006, 02:52 PM~5392266
> *hey matt were u go when we got in the freeway did u go home
> *


yea my stupid ass kept stayed on 680 and i ended up at berryesa i was stuck in traffic for long ass time i just ended up goin home after cause it was already shut down this was at 9:30 was there people still out there?


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

we got off at mclaughlin and we went down to tully it was bumper to bumper all the way to king road king was so packed both lanes all the way to story by the time we reach story it was 11 oclock :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 8 2006, 05:57 PM~5393455
> *we got off at mclaughlin and we went down to tully it was bumper to bumper all the way to king road  king was so packed both lanes all the way to story by the time we reach story it was 11 oclock    :biggrin:
> *


 :banghead:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 8 2006, 04:31 PM~5392170
> *yea that pink candy one with lambo doors with 24's was ugly
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: yeah it was i didnt like with the 24s but the paint was nice


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 8 2006, 09:06 PM~5394414
> *:thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown: yeah it was i didnt like with the 24s but the paint was nice
> *


yea the paint looked good


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

its not how it used to be


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

its the new generation I remember when we started putting air bags on cars we tought that shit was weak but look it know almost everyone I know wants air
TVs on cars was weird back then now is some cool shit we are just evolving and believe me when I say that we are the dinosaurs


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 9 2006, 08:18 AM~5396158
> *its not how it used to be
> *


yea this cinco de mayo was weak, i seen better in the past


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 9 2006, 10:09 AM~5396417
> *its the new generation I remember when we started putting air bags on cars we tought that shit was weak but look it know almost everyone I know wants air
> TVs on cars was weird back then now is some cool shit we are just evolving and believe me when I say that we are the dinosaurs
> *



*TV`s have been in cars since the late 70`s, and people would rig up air shock in the front of there cars becouse the back air shocks was no problem. For some reason a very few thought AIR was kool back then. So it has been around for a long time. 

Dancing on top of cars, Wagon wheels, driving with your doors open, and just acting like a FUCKIN IDIOT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET! Now that seems to be the NEW GENERATION. NO THANKS, I LIKE MY 3 PUMP HYDRO SET-UP WITH 13X7 INCH CROSSLACED ZENITHS JUST FINE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 9 2006, 04:33 PM~5398848
> *TV`s have been in cars since the late 70`s, and people would rig up air shock in the front of there cars becouse the back air shocks was no problem. For some reason a very few thought AIR was kool back then. So it has been around for a long time.
> 
> Dancing on top of cars, Wagon wheels, driving with your doors open, and just acting like a FUCKIN IDIOT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STREET! Now that seems to be  the NEW GENERATION. NO THANKS, I LIKE MY 3 PUMP HYDRO SET-UP WITH 13X7 INCH CROSSLACED ZENITHS JUST FINE!!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


well thats all that was out there this cinco de mayo :thumbsdown:


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

so true... so true...........


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

HERE HE IS


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)




----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

:roflmao:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@May 11 2006, 04:24 PM~5411405
> *HERE HE IS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

chrome out engine and everything, waste of a super sport :ugh:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@May 11 2006, 04:26 PM~5411415
> *
> 
> 
> ...


STRAIGHT GOOFY ASS L-7'S ASS WANNA BE MTV WATCHING ASS FOOLS.THIS AINT OAKLAND OR MIAMI.THATS NOT HOW REAL CALI G'S DO IT.
I HONESTLY NEVER THOUGHT ID SEE THE DAY WHEN FOOLS FROM SAN JO WOULD SELL OUT.


----------



## 66 schwinn (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 11 2006, 03:35 PM~5411491
> *chrome out engine and everything, waste of a super sport :ugh:
> *


VERY TRUE


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@May 11 2006, 03:26 PM~5411415
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is what happens when you let youngsters watch YOO MTV RAPS, They start with 40 ouncers, then its time for the gold teeth and the fucked up hobo looking outfit with matching kicked to the side hat. And to make sure everyone knows they are truly trying to be MTV`ED OUT, they stand on top of their car for the world to see just how STUPIED THEY CAN ACT!!!!!!!!!!

You go with your bad self new genreation, There is noithing like seeing people making ass`es out of themself.!!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 11 2006, 04:53 PM~5411652
> *This is what happens when you let youngsters watch YOO MTV RAPS, They start with 40 ouncers, then its time for the gold teeth and the fucked up hobo looking outfit with matching kicked to the side hat. And to make sure everyone knows they are truly trying to be MTV`ED OUT, they stand on top of their car for the world to see just how  STUPIED THEY CAN ACT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You go with your bad self new genreation, There is noithing like seeing people making ass`es out of themself.!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 11 2006, 04:53 PM~5411652
> *This is what happens when you let youngsters watch YOO MTV RAPS, They start with 40 ouncers, then its time for the gold teeth and the fucked up hobo looking outfit with matching kicked to the side hat. And to make sure everyone knows they are truly trying to be MTV`ED OUT, they stand on top of their car for the world to see just how  STUPIED THEY CAN ACT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You go with your bad self new genreation, There is noithing like seeing people making ass`es out of themself.!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


PAUL, HAVE YOU EVER ROLLED W/ YOUR DOORS OPEN?


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@May 11 2006, 02:55 PM~5411668
> *PAUL, HAVE YOU EVER ROLLED W/ YOUR DOORS OPEN?
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@May 11 2006, 03:55 PM~5411668
> *PAUL, HAVE YOU EVER ROLLED W/ YOUR DOORS OPEN?
> *


WHY WOULD HE WANT TO THAT SHIT IS STUPID


----------



## kaliswangin (May 11, 2006)

hyfee six four :twak: 

i think this guy should be lynched by the lowrider community 

:biggrin:


----------



## AMERICAN PSYCHO (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 11 2006, 05:01 PM~5411716
> *WHY WOULD HE WANT TO THAT SHIT IS STUPID
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

IS THAT VICTORS WIFE PINK 64


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@May 11 2006, 03:09 PM~5411751
> *IS THAT VICTORS WIFE PINK 64
> *


i dont know who that is but i did see a girl drive it wit the doors open


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

so is anyone goin for a cruise this weekend?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INSPIRATIONS SJ_@May 11 2006, 04:10 PM~5411758
> *i dont know who that is but i did see a girl drive it wit the doors open
> *


YUP THEN THATS IT


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 11 2006, 02:54 PM~5411661
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


on sunday i saw your old caddy the white 4 door with peanut butter top and trim out there with the doghouse grill & white spokes? u sold it? thought u still had it


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AMERICAN PSYCHO_@May 11 2006, 03:55 PM~5411668
> *PAUL, HAVE YOU EVER ROLLED W/ YOUR DOORS OPEN?
> *



*Everyone from San Jo that knows me on here can answer that question, and its NO. But I have been known to stop on the BLVD, swing open the passanger door to let some ladys into the RAG-TOP.. :biggrin: Because that how the G`s from San Jo do it!!!

Low and Slow, with a car full of hoe`s!!!!!!!!!! (no disrespect to the ladys that I shaired time with  It just sounds kool)*


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

heres some pics from this weekend. not too many tho


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+May 11 2006, 04:09 PM~5411751-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Daisy, they used to be in Impalas - GOOD ASS PEOPLE :thumbsup:


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 11 2006, 09:01 PM~5413278
> *That's Daisy, they used to be in Impalas - GOOD ASS PEOPLE :thumbsup:
> *


 Oh yeah, even though it's not at all my style, I remmeber when they bought that car and Daisy told me it was gong pink and she was gonna be all over mine (in fun, her and I as cool as hell) I gotta give them props for doing the damn thing and doing it quick, they don't play when it comes to the cars.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

:thumbsup:  You all rolling to the Impalas BBQ on Saturday? I JUST finished washing the '64 so I won't have to worry about it tomorrow


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

Hey Coast one Pretty soon you guys going to change you club name to Carloses car club how many Dudes name Carlos you have hanging around on that target pic with you guys :biggrin:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

oh shit, including me, at least 3 :roflmao: and not counting monte carlo's :biggrin:


----------



## 53CHEVY'S (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@May 11 2006, 03:53 PM~5411652
> *This is what happens when you let youngsters watch YOO MTV RAPS, They start with 40 ouncers, then its time for the gold teeth and the fucked up hobo looking outfit with matching kicked to the side hat. And to make sure everyone knows they are truly trying to be MTV`ED OUT, they stand on top of their car for the world to see just how  STUPIED THEY CAN ACT!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You go with your bad self new genreation, There is noithing like seeing people making ass`es out of themself.!!!!!!!! :wave:
> *


You got it Homie. It would be funny as hell if that idiot on the driver side fell off and got ran over by his back tire. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 53CHEVY'S_@May 12 2006, 11:31 AM~5416155
> *You got it Homie.  It would be funny as hell if that idiot on the driver side fell off and got ran over by his back tire.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 11 2006, 09:09 PM~5413343
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

heres some pics of fridays ccoc show.


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)




----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@May 14 2006, 12:29 PM~5427370
> *heres some pics of fridays ccoc show.
> 
> 
> ...




Damn we had our meeting while this was going on, and none of us even knew about it this year  Last year we had our meeting at the show and it was hella cool - Good show


----------



## DemonioRojo (Feb 21, 2003)




----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)




----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1998shark_@May 15 2006, 07:57 PM~5435010
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MA HALO SHARK.... :biggrin:


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 15 2006, 09:08 PM~5435089
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: MA HALO SHARK.... :biggrin:
> *


YA NO.... :biggrin:


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

so whos that chick with no ass :biggrin:


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

ttt


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

sharks fucken up already


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 68 DEGREEZZ (Feb 12, 2006)

anyone going to the LG show today at the HISTORICAL PARK


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

what times it start?

since its an invite and all, I thought it was a secret. :biggrin:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@May 21 2006, 09:04 AM~5467205
> *anyone going to the LG show today at the HISTORICAL PARK
> *


I AM,BUT ONLY CUZ I GOT FREE TICKETS :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ_@May 21 2006, 08:04 AM~5467205
> *anyone going to the LG show today at the HISTORICAL PARK
> *


rain?


----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

thats what happens when people wanna make shows secretly it rains :biggrin:


----------



## Rollinaround (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 21 2006, 02:12 PM~5467953
> *thats what happens when people wanna make shows secretly it rains :biggrin:
> *




hahahahahha


yeah.....well, I just emailed 98shark my pics to put up on here. to give the folks who cant make it a taste of the show.
----> great location for a car show!!!!!
yo PSTA, SJPD HOWARD was there chillin! He's a cool muthafucca!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 68 DEGREEZZ+May 21 2006, 09:04 AM~5467205-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't it just an old school concert with select cars on display?


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

i went (only cuz i got free tickets)and that so called show was whack. i walked thruogh the whole thing in 5 min. NEW STYLES had a couple clean ass cars out


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## wizard408SJHL (Oct 24, 2004)

:wave: waz up Big Daddy are u goin to BBQ some ribs at the show


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by wizard408SJHL_@May 23 2006, 10:20 AM~5480711
> *    :wave:  waz up Big Daddy are u goin to BBQ some ribs at the show
> *


wrong big daddy


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 23 2006, 10:27 AM~5480428
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: :wave: I still gotta stop by the shop and check it out  

Is this another show for the booster club (by donation) at SJHS? Also, if you can PM me the full size flyer I can post this on the Events list @ impalascarclub.com :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

nope not a Booster club event.. but the money raised from this show will be given to the school for other things besides sports!


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@May 26 2006, 10:14 AM~5500541
> *nope not a Booster club event.. but the money raised from this show will be given to the school for other things besides sports!
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt for sundays...


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Coast One_@Jun 8 2006, 04:42 PM~5575669
> *ttt for sundays...
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt!!! whats up for saturdays and sundays??


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

my store is on santa clara st you can come post up anytime you like!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 20 2006, 03:13 PM~5640537
> *my store is on santa clara st you can come post up anytime you like!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jun 20 2006, 02:14 PM~5640548
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



I just got the trophies back about 10 min ago


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Jun 20 2006, 03:16 PM~5640559
> *I just got the trophies back  about 10 min ago
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ AT HELLYER PARK


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by knockin87_@Aug 3 2006, 08:21 AM~5894662
> *EAST SIDE RIDERS BBQ AT HELLYER PARK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

*SO DID ANYONE HIT THE STREETS FOR SEPTEMBER 16?

Let a brother know! :biggrin: *


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

SEPT 24TH


come join us, kick back have some food, have a few drinks and listen to some music.

bbq from 11-3 at the store
the address is 995 E. Santa Clara St.

hope to see you there. more info still to come


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Sep 17 2006, 11:52 AM~6190845
> *SO DID ANYONE HIT THE STREETS FOR SEPTEMBER 16?
> 
> Let a brother know!  :biggrin:
> *


the homies from the club went out there they said is cool.... :dunno:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdaddysautoparts_@Sep 17 2006, 12:27 PM~6190968
> *SEPT 24TH
> come join us, kick back have some food, have a few drinks and listen to some music.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t
for
s
j


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Oct 25 2006, 08:49 PM~6445663
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


SUP D-CHEESE :wave:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## uniques66 (Jul 4, 2005)

Anyone ridding this weekend? Im rolling to San Jo this weekend in the White Horse (my 70 C-10 shortbed) *Wish me luck *because I have only driven it around Sac after the rebuild, so I dont know about a haul back to the hood?

Ill roll in primer this winter so this will be my drive train FINE TUNNING run. Then we willl see about paint. :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by uniques66_@Oct 26 2006, 09:34 AM~6448726
> *Anyone ridding this weekend? Im rolling to San Jo this weekend in the White Horse (my 70 C-10 shortbed) Wish me luck because I have only driven it around Sac after the rebuild, so I dont know about a haul back to the hood?
> 
> Ill roll in primer this winter so this will be my drive train FINE TUNNING run. Then we willl see about paint.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## 408_Life (Apr 11, 2006)

TTT


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

t
t
m
f
t
SAN JO!!!!


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

WHATS UP SAN JO ?


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Jun 20 2007, 11:16 PM~8145601
> *WHATS UP SAN JO ?
> *


WHATS GOIN DOWN :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## EASTFRESNO90 (Jan 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@Jun 21 2007, 01:16 AM~8146271
> *WHATS GOIN DOWN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats what i was wondering :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

THIS SUNDAY WE WILL BE HAVING A CARWASH FOR OUR MEMBER BRIAN THAT PASSED AWAY...IT WILL BE HELD AT : 

BIG DADDY'S AUTO PARTS
995 E. SANTA CLARA ST.

CORNER OF 21ST AND SANTA CLARA 
NEXT TO THE BANK OF THE WEST


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=347260


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

ttt


----------



## bigdaddysautoparts (Jul 28, 2005)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=346639


----------



## west_side85 (Aug 24, 2006)

WHATS UP IM DOWN TO GO....


----------



## JUIC'D64 (Jul 3, 2006)

ttt were the ryders


----------

